# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Αυγά

## Gasturb

Παλιότερα ο Brawny είχε γράψει ..

_''Όσο για την χοληστερίνη, που λένε μην τρως αυγά γιατί θα ανέβει,είναι μύθος._
_Η ποσότητα χοληστερίνης ενός ατόμου δεν εξαρτάται πό την διατροφική λήψη της αλλά από την λήψη πολλών κορεσμένων λιπών,την παχυσαρκία,την κληρονομικότητα και το πόσο εκρίνει το πάγκρεάς μας αν δεν κάνω λάθος.''_

Tελικά έχει δίκιο ή όχι?

--

Aς δούμε απο το παρακάτω άρθρο κάποια επιμέρους σημεία που μας ενδειαφέρουν 

http://uk.askmen.com/sports/foodcour...ting_well.html

First, one has to understand that cholesterol is not necessarily bad. Humans need it to maintain cell walls, insulate nerve fibers and produced vitamin D, among other things. Second, there are two types of cholesterol: dietary cholesterol and blood cholesterol . Both are important.

*Dietary cholesterol is found in certain foods, such as meat, poultry, seafood, eggs, and diary products*. The second type (blood cholesterol, also called serum cholesterol) is produced in the liver and floats around in our bloodstream. Blood cholesterol is divided into two sub-categories: High-Density Lipoprotein (HDL), and Low-Density Lipoprotein (LDL). LDL cholesterol is considered bad because it sticks to artery walls.

What is bad, however, is the amount of LDL blood cholesterol in the body. Too much of it can cause heart problems, but scientists are now discovering that consuming food rich in dietary cholesterol does not increase blood cholesterol. At least that is what some experts believe (they are somewhat disagreeing on the matter... as usual).

Evidence showing that *eating a lot of dietary cholesterol doesn't increase blood cholesterol* was discovered during a statistical analysis conducted over 25 years by Dr. Wanda Howell and colleagues at the University of Arizona. The study revealed that *people who consume two eggs each day with low-fat diets do not show signs of increased blood cholesterol levels*. 

So *what does raise blood cholesterol?* One of the main theories is that *saturated fat does.* Of the three types of fat (saturated, monounsaturated and polyunsaturated), saturated fat raises blood cholesterol and LDL levels. It so happens that *eggs contain mostly polyunsaturated fat, which can actually lower blood cholesterol* if one replaces food containing saturated fat with eggs.

---

ή ακόμα κ αυτό

http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/re...olesterol.html

Numerous dietary studies have been undertaken to determine the effect of cholesterol intake on the level in the body. 

Thirteen patients at the Highland Hospital in Oakland, California were fed the equivalent in egg yolks of that found in* 15 eggs per day for a 3 week period. The serum cholesterol did not increase significantly* in any except two bedridden, obese patients. *Four of the 7 ambulatory patients in the study actually showed a slight decrease in serum cholesterol*. 

In the Ireland-Boston Heart Study the researchers followed 600 Irishmen between the ages of 30 and 60 who had lived in Boston for 10 or more years and their brothers who had never left the old country. *The Irish brothers ate about* twice as many eggs as their American brothers--*averaging over 14 per week*. Yet, *the Irish brothers had lower levels of cholesterol in their bloodstream, and their hearts were rated from 2 to 6 times healthier.* The same Harvard doctor examined both groups. More physical exercise was given as a possible reason for this difference. 

---

ή μήπως κ αυτό?

http://www.hhp.ufl.edu/faculty/pbird...TICLE/eggs.HTM

The "less than thought revelation" was followed in 1991 by a strange New England Journal of Medicine case study of an 88-year-old man *who ate 25 eggs a day and had normal cholesterol and no clinically significant heart disease*.

---

Και μην ξεχνάτε ότι σε όλες τις παραπάνω δεν παίρνουμε σαν δεδομένο τα άτομα να αθλούνται με βάρη συν τα extra λιπαρά οξέα στην διατροφή μας που βοηθάνε στην χοληστερίνη.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας

Gt

----------


## billys15

Αλλος ενας μυθος καταρριπτεται.Απορω γιατι δεν τις εχουν βγαλει στην ευρεια δημοσιοτητα αυτες τις μελετες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

γκας είσαι άπαικτος    :03. Awesome:  

βασικά το αυγό είναι απο τις τροφές με υψηλή βιολογική αξία, και με τον κρόκο είναι ενα πλήρες γεύμα με καλά λιπαρά μάλιστα    :03. Awesome:

----------


## jiujitSu

οραιος Gas

----------


## Billy

ενα μεγάλο αυγό ειναι περίπου 17 γρ και περιέχει 217.77 Μg χολεστορολη όταν η επιτρεπόμενη ημερήσια δοση ειναι 420

----------


## Gasturb

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Billy. αλλά αν διαβάσεις τις έρευνες

1. το όριο της επιτρεπόμενης χοληστερόλης συνεχώς ανεβαίνει με τον χρόνο

2. τσέκαρε λίγο τα σημεία που τόνισα

_Dietary cholesterol is found in certain foods, such as ... eggs ..._

_eating a lot of dietary cholesterol doesn't increase blood cholesterol_ 

_what does raise blood cholesterol? ... saturated fat does_

Oπότε ξεδιαλύνουμε αυτό που είπες πριν..

Η επιτρεπόμενη ημερήσια δοση της χοληστερόλης (=420 mg=blood cholesterol) δεν επιρεάζεται από την διατροφική λήψη της (dietary cholesterol) όπως για παράδειγμα αυτης του αυγού (217.7 mg) αλλά από την λήψη πολλών κορεσμένων λιπών. Οπότε καλύτερα ας επικεντρωθούμε στο κορεσμένο λίπος του αυγού (που θα πρέπει να συμμετέχει στην συνολική ποσότητα κορεσμένου που παίρνουμε καθημερινά) κ όχι στην χοληστερόλη που περιέχει.

Gt

----------


## Gasturb

> .. να κανουν 20 λεπτά έντονο περπάτημα μετα την γυμναστική


Θα υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα αναφερθούν για περαιτέρω μυική διάσπαση λόγω αερόβιας αλλά με την χρήση BCAA και γλουταμίνης ενδειάμεσα όλα τελούν υπό έλεγχο!

Για τα BCAA είναι η μοναδική χρονική στιγμή που παραδέχομαι ότι μπορεί να οφελήσουν ως συμπλήρωμα και η γλουταμίνη γιατί έχει βρεθεί από διάφορες αναφορές κ έρευνες ότι λειτουργόυν άριστα όταν συνδιάζοντε με τα BCAA ταυτόχρονα. Άλλη λύση των BCAA είναι η whey αλλά δεν αποτελεί κ την ιδανικότερη για αυτή την περίπτωση.

Gt

----------


## jiujitSu

παιδια αν και RDA για χοληστερινη δεν μπορει να υπαρξει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο θρεπτικο συστατικο το οποιο δεν μπορει να συνθεσει ο οργανισμος. Το σωμα φτιαχνει οση χρειαζεται.

Τωρα γι'αυτο το "εικονικο" RDA που λετε να σας θυμισω λιγο οτι το *R* στο* RDA* stands for RECOΜMENDED και οχι "επιτρεπομενο".
Απλα "προτεινομενο"...

----------


## ioannis1

Σωστος ο jiu.  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Spyro D

Καλα τα αυγα....πολυ καλη πηγη πρωτεινης!!!!δεν το συζηταμε...γενικα τα αυγα αλλα..................  :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:

----------


## Gasturb

> 


Αsdf προσπάθησε να μην παίρνεις αυτά τα Tesco value αυγα που αν κ οικονομικά δεν ειναι καλά. Όπως λεει πάνω - το ίδιο κ στην συσκευασία Sainsburys simple -  ειναι απο caged hens η με αλλα λογια κότες εγκλωβισμένες σε ασφυκτικά κλειστό χώρο που το μόνο που κάνουν ειναι να τρώνε κ να κάνουν αυγα. Πέρα απο το θέμα της συνείδησης σίγουρα αυτές οι κότες ειναι γεννετικά .. 'πειραγμένες' με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Λύση? Τα free range ή αλλιώς ελευθέρας βοσκής σε συσκευασία των 6 10 ή 12. Σίγουρα πιο ακριβή λύση αλλά πως θα σου φαινόταν να πλήρωνε κάποιος λιγότερα για να παραμένεις εγκλωβισμένος σε ένα κλουβί μια ζωή? Think about..

Gt

----------


## asdf

Ok, i will  . Thanks a lot   :01. Smile:  . To δικο μας το TESCO εδω σταματησε τις μπριζολες αυτες οπως επισης και τα κομματακια που ειχε..... το ιδιο και στο δικο σου να υποθεσω ?

----------


## pikolo

σαν τι θα μπορουσε να συνεπαγεται γκαστ?ορμονες?

----------


## asdf

Tροφες...   :01. Sad:

----------


## Gasturb

Καλά εγώ παίρνω μια φορά μπριζόλα κ δεν δίνω πολύ σημασία να πω την αλήθεια. Αυτό που προσέχω όμως ειναι το κοτόπουλο κ σολωμό οπότε προτιμώ την χοντρική της  healthy leaving (καλά κάνεις κ παίρνεις). Για γαλοπούλα φέτες της tulip, καλή ποιότητα κ τιμή.

----------


## alexander

Πόση πρωτείνη/λιπαρά είναι σε 100γρ;;;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Δεν ξερω ποσα αυγα ειναι τα 100γρ παντως ενα αυγο(μαζι με τον κροκο) εχει πανω κατω Πρωτ:6 Λιπη:5 Υδατ:1 Χολιστερ:218
ενω ενα ασπραδι  Πρωτ:4 Λιπη:0 Υδατ:1 Χολ:0 !   :02. Rabbit:

----------


## slaine

να προσθέσω ότι ένα βρασμένο ασπράδι αυγού έχει περίπου 80 θερμίδεσ αλλά ο οργανισμός για να το χωνέψει καταναλώνει 90 θερμίδεσ πάνω κάτω.  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RUHL

Αυγό βραστό ή ωμό  12.9 11.5 0.9  :05. Weights:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ σωστα τα ειπατε ολοι.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## peris

slaine μιπος εκανες λαθος 1 ολοκληρο αυγο εχεε 80 θερμιδες το ασπραδι 16 δεν εχει?

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

ενα ολοκλρηο αυγο εχει πανω κατω 74 και το ασπραδι 17,εκει θα κολησουμε να μου πειτε?  :01. lol:

----------


## slaine

παίδες έχω έναν κατάλογο που λέει ότι ωμό το ασπράδι έχει όσες θερμίδες λέτε αλλά βρασμένο φτάνει κοντά στις 80. κάτι που ισχύει και για άλλα τρόφιμα πχ το καρότο. 

τεσπα επειδή δεν ξέρω και σίγουρα ας μας πει κανάς βιολόγος-βιοχημικός...

----------


## RUHL

> Αυγό βραστό ή ωμό ανα 100 γραμ  πρωτεινη12.9  λιπος 11.5  υδατανθρακας0.9


  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## slaine

ruhl μη βαράς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο. κουβέντα κάνουμε δεν είπαμε κάποιος να κόψει τα αυγά.

----------


## peris

παντως νομιζω οτι πολυ κουβεντα καναμε για το αυγο   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## slaine

ακριβώς! "σιγά τα ωά"   :01. Razz:   χεχεχε...   :08. Jason:

----------


## peris

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## RUHL

> 


Εσυ τι γελας αυγα σου καθαριζουν  :01. lol:

----------


## peris

με τοσο αυγο να κλαψω?  :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :01. Razz:

----------


## alexander

η κότα έκανε τ'αυγό η το αυγό την κότα; κτλ  :01. ROFL:

----------


## slaine

σόρι που σας χαλάω την αυγοκουβέντα αλλά δόθηκε πλέον απάντηση και στο "η κότα έκανε τ'αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα;". Το αυγό έκανε την κότα λένε...  :02. Clown2:

----------


## jiujitSu

yeap,

η τελευταια γεννετικη μεταλλαξη που εγινε στο ειδος της κοτας και την εφερε στην σημερινη μορφη της εγινε στο αυγο και σιγουρα αυτη που γεννησε το αυγο ειχε διαφορετικο γεννετικο pattern απο τις σημερινες κοτες.

common genetic sense  :01. Wink:

----------


## peris

στο τελος δε θα ξαναφαω αυγο  :08. Food:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## tezaman

μιας και μιλάμε για αυγά απολαύστε μια στρατιωτική ομελέτα   :02. Puke:

----------


## pikolo

ε για τελος τα off topic!!
gasturb....εμ pik ηιελα να πω..χεε


Pik  :02. Chinese:

----------


## peris

> ε για τελος τα off topic!!
> gasturb....εμ pik ηιελα να πω..χεε
> 
> 
> Pik


ετσι επεβαλε τη ταξη  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## cool_jonnys

> ενα ολοκλρηο αυγο εχει πανω κατω 74 και το ασπραδι 17,εκει θα κολησουμε να μου πειτε?


Ρε παιδιά και αν το αυγό είναι δίκροκο? τι γίνεται?  :02. Smile:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Steve KinG STyLe
> 
> ενα ολοκλρηο αυγο εχει πανω κατω 74 και το ασπραδι 17,εκει θα κολησουμε να μου πειτε? 
> 
> 
> Ρε παιδιά και αν το αυγό είναι δίκροκο? τι γίνεται?


που να δεις αν ειναι απο αλανιαρα κοτα...  :01. ROFL:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Gasturb
> 
>   .. να κανουν 20 λεπτά έντονο περπάτημα μετα την γυμναστική
> 
> 
> Θα υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα αναφερθούν για περαιτέρω μυική διάσπαση λόγω αερόβιας αλλά με την χρήση BCAA και γλουταμίνης ενδειάμεσα όλα τελούν υπό έλεγχο!
> 
> Για τα BCAA είναι η μοναδική χρονική στιγμή που παραδέχομαι ότι μπορεί να οφελήσουν ως συμπλήρωμα και η γλουταμίνη γιατί έχει βρεθεί από διάφορες αναφορές κ έρευνες ότι λειτουργόυν άριστα όταν συνδιάζοντε με τα BCAA ταυτόχρονα. Άλλη λύση των BCAA είναι η whey αλλά δεν αποτελεί κ την ιδανικότερη για αυτή την περίπτωση.
> 
> Gt


Oταν εννοεις γλουταμινη και βσαα?μολις τελειωνεις με τα βαρη τα περνεις και μετα κανεις 20 λεπτα τρεξιμο?

----------


## slaine

ναι. με το που τελειώσεις τα βάρη τα παίρνεις και μετά αεροβική και μετά όταν τελειώσεις whey

----------


## slaine

*Αυγό: ο μύθος για τη χοληστερίνη* 

Ένα μέτριο αυγό, περίπου 60 γραμμ., περιέχει 12 γραμμ. πρωτείνης, εκ των οποίων το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό περιέχεται στο ασπράδι. Οι πρωτείνες του αυγού περιέχουν όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα για την πλήρη ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου. Για το λόγο αυτό, η πρωτείνη του αυγού θεωρείται ότι έχει την «τέλεια» σύνθεση αμινοξέων και αποτελεί πρωτείνη υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας. 

Η περιεκτικότητα του αυγού σε λίπος είναι περίπου 10 γραμμ./60 γραμμ. αυγού και το λίπος αυτό περιέχεται αποκλειστικά στον κρόκο. Το λιπίδια του αυγού είναι πλούσια σε φωσφολιπίδια, ενώ η αναλογία πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων προς τα κορεσμένα είναι αρκετά υψηλή. Η σύνθεση του αυγού σε λιπαρά οξέα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευεργετική για την υγεία.

Τα αυγά αποτελούν μια πολύ καλή πηγή μετάλλων και βιταμινών απαραίτητα για την καλή υγεία και την ανάπτυξη. Είναι πλούσια σε ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, νάτριο, κάλιο, βιταμίνη Α, Β12, φολικό οξύ, ενώ περιέχουν σημαντικές ποσότητες σιδήρου.
Έτσι το αυγό θεωρείται μια πολύτιμη τροφή

Αυγό και χοληστερίνη
Στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και στις περισσότερες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες, η εκτίμηση της χοληστερόλης στην δίαιτα ως πιθανού παράγοντα κινδύνου για στεφανιαία νόσο, οδήγησε σε μια μείωση της κατανάλωσης αυγού, λόγω της αντίληψης που επικρατεί ότι αυξάνει την χοληστερίνη. Ο κρόκος του αυγού περιέχει χοληστερίνη και *η περιεκτικότητα της σε ένα μέτριο αυγό βάρους 60 γραμμ. είναι περίπου 240 mg*.

*Το αυγό όμως, εκτός από χοληστερίνη περιέχει και αρκετή ποσότητα λεκιθίνης, ένα λιπίδιο που θεωρείται χοληστερινο-προστατευτικό, η οποία λειτουργεί ως αντίβαρο, με αποτέλεσμα η συμβολή του αυγού στην αύξηση της χοληστερίνης να είναι ελάχιστη*. Ο ιδανικός συνδυασμός είναι να *αποφεύγεται η κατανάλωση αυγού και μιας άλλης πηγής χοληστερίνης, όπως είναι το κρέας, το κοτόπουλο ή τα θαλασσινά* μέσα στην ίδια μέρα 

Επίσης η κατανάλωση του θα πρέπει να *συνοδεύεται με τρόφιμα υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε φυτικές ίνες* (πχ. μία πλούσια σαλάτα και μία φέτα ψωμί ολικής  άλεσης) οι οποίες έχουν την ιδιότητα να δεσμεύουν και να αποβάλλουν την χοληστερίνη των τροφών. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, μπορούμε να λαμβάνουμε όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά του αυγού χωρίς να επηρεάζονται καθόλου τα επίπεδα της χοληστερίνης στο αίμα.

Πληθώρα επιστημονικών ερευνών έχουν αποδείξει ότι *τα επίπεδα της ολικής χοληστερίνης στο αίμα αυξάνονται με την κατανάλωση κορεσμένων λιπαρών οξέων* (πχ. παχιά κρέατα, φρέσκο βούτυρο και  φαγητά ή γλυκά που περιέχουν κρέμα γάλακτος ευθύνονται κυρίως για την αύξηση των επιπέδων χοληστερόλης) και *μειώνονται με την κατανάλωση πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων* (ελαιόλαδο ή άλλα φυτικά έλαια). 

_Η αύξηση της χοληστερίνης στο αίμα και της «κακής» LDL χοληστερίνης αυξάνει σημαντικά τον κίνδυνο για στεφανιαία νόσο.
Η χαμηλή αναλογία πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων προς κορεσμένα στην διατροφή μας σχετίζεται γενικότερα με αυξημένα επίπεδα χοληστερίνης στο αίμα και με υψηλό κίνδυνο για στεφανιαία νόσο_.

*Τα μονοακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα έχουν επίσης την τάση να μειώνουν τα επίπεδα χοληστερίνης στο αίμα*. Ένα μέτριο αυγό περίπου 60 γραμμ. περιέχει περίπου 240 mg χοληστερίνης ενώ περιέχει σε *μεγάλη αναλογία ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, γεγονός που το καθιστά όχι μόνο ακίνδυνο, αλλά και ταυτόχρονα ευεργετικό για την υγεία*

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να γνωρίσουμε ότι  *η χοληστερίνη παράγεται κυρίως (κατά 2/3 περίπου) από τον οργανισμό και μόνο το ένα τρίτο προέρχεται από τις τροφές*.

Η κατάρριψη ενός μύθου
Στο Διεθνές Επιστημονικό Συμπόσιο για τα αυγά, που πρόσφατα έλαβε χώρο στο Banff του Καναδά, κατερρίφθη ο μύθος για το επικίνδυνο της κατανάλωσης αυγών λόγω χοληστερίνης.    
Καιρός είναι λοιπόν οι Έλληνες να ενημερωθούν σωστά και να επανεντάξουν στην διατροφή τους το αυγό. Η ιδανική αναλογία κατανάλωσης  αυγών εβδομαδιαίως  θα πρέπει να είναι  τέσσερα με πέντε για παιδιά και εφήβους και δύο με τρία για  τους ενήλικες.

----------


## tezaman

:03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:  

κρόκος ftw!

----------


## slaine

Τα αυγά είναι από τα πλέον πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά τρόφιμα που μας χαρίζει η φύση.

*Τα αυγά είναι μια εξαιρετικά καλή πηγή πρωτεϊνών ψηλής θρεπτική αξίας, βιταμινών και ιχνοστοιχείων. Περιέχουν βιταμίνη Β12, ριβοφλαβίνη (βιταμίνη Β2), βιταμίνη D, βιταμίνη Α, σίδηρο, παντοθενικό οξύ (βιταμίνη Β5) και φολικό οξύ (βιταμίνη Β9).*

*Ένα αυγό μεγάλου μεγέθους περιέχει κατά μέσο όρο 70 θερμίδες, 6 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης και 5 γραμμάρια λίπους*.

Η ποιότητα των πρωτεϊνών που περιέχονται στα αυγά, είναι πολύ ψηλή. *Οι πρωτεΐνες του αυγού περιέχουν όλα τα 9 ουσιώδη, απαραίτητα αμινοξέα* που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός μας.

Η βιολογική αξία μιας πρωτεΐνης της διατροφής εξαρτάται από την αποτελεσματικότητα της χρήσης της από τον οργανισμό μας για την ανάπτυξη και ανανέωση των μυών, του δέρματος, όπως επίσης και για τη σύνθεση των αντισωμάτων, ορμονών και ενζύμων που έχουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στο μεταβολισμό και στην υγεία μας.

Η βιολογική αξία των πρωτεϊνών των αυγών, είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν του γάλατος, του κρέατος, των φασολιών και του σολομού.   

Η βιολογική αξία της πρωτεΐνης του αυγού χρησιμοποιείται ως πρότυπο για την αξιολόγηση της ποιότητας των πρωτεϊνών άλλων τροφίμων.

Τα αυγά έχουν *ευεργετικές επιδράσεις για τα μάτια. Περιέχουν λουτεϊνη και ζεαξανθίνη που προστατεύουν κατά του εκφυλισμού της ωχράς κηλίδας. Ο εκφυλισμός της ωχράς κηλίδας είναι η κυριότερη αιτία απώλειας όρασης και τύφλωσης των ηλικιωμένων.* 

Η λουτεϊνη και ζεαξανθίνη *ανήκουν στις καροτινοειδείς ουσίες*. Οι ουσίες αυτές που δίνουν χαρακτηριστικό χρώμα, περιέχονται σε φυτικά και ζωικά τρόφιμα. 

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες έρευνες, φαίνεται ότι *οι καροτινοειδείς και λιπαρές ουσίες που περιέχονται στον κρόκο του αυγού, απορροφούνται ευκολότερα από τις αντίστοιχες ουσίες που περιέχονται σε φυτικής προέλευσης τρόφιμα*. 

*Η βιταμίνη Α που περιέχουν τα αυγά βοηθά στην όραση κατά τη νύκτα. Η βιταμίνη D βοηθά στην απορρόφηση ασβεστίου. Παράλληλα τα αυγά προσφέρουν σημαντικές ποσότητες μαγνησίου, ψευδάργυρου, ασβεστίου, ιοδίου και σιδήρου.

Από τα 5 γραμμάρια λίπους που περιέχει ένα αυγό μεγάλου μεγέθους, μόνο το 1,5 γραμμάριο είναι κορεσμένο λίπος. Η χοληστερόλη ανέρχεται σε 190 γραμμάρια. Το 56% των θερμίδων ενός αυγού προέρχεται από τις λιπαρές του ουσίες.

 Η περιεκτικότητα σε λίπος των αυγών είναι πολύ κοντά στις οδηγίες για το περιεχόμενο της διατροφής σε λίπη δηλαδή 1/3 κορεσμένα, 1/3 μονοακόρεστα και 1/3 πολυακόρεστα λίπη*.

Τα αυγά όταν είναι μέρος μιας διατροφής πλούσιας σε φρούτα, λαχανικά και δημητριακά ολικής αλέσεως, προσφέρουν λιπαρές ουσίες που δεν υπερβαίνουν αυτές που συστήνονται για τις καθημερινές ανάγκες του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού. Φυσικά δεν πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να καταναλώνονται και άλλα προϊόντα ζωικής προέλευσης πλούσια σε κορεσμένα λίπη και χοληστερόλη.

*Το 80% της χοληστερόλης αίματος προέρχεται από τη χοληστερόλη που συντίθεται στο συκώτι. Μόνο 20% της χοληστερόλης προέρχεται από τη διατροφή*. 

Η αύξηση της χοληστερόλης αίματος που αντιστοιχεί στη διατροφή, οφείλεται κυρίως στην αύξηση της συνολικής πρόσληψης λιπαρών ουσιών περισσότερο παρά από την αύξηση πρόσληψης χοληστερόλης από διάφορα τρόφιμα.  

Τα αυγά χωνεύονται εύκολα. Επιπρόσθετα επειδή είναι μαλακά προσφέρονται για τα βρέφη, τα παιδιά,  για άτομα με προβλήματα μάσησης, δοντιών, οδοντοστοιχιών και για τους ηλικιωμένους. 

*Βιβλιογραφία:* 
Food and Drug Administration  
British Nutrition Foundation  
Food and Nutrition Information Center  R172005

----------


## jemstone

Εγώ θα πω το εξής κάνω τρομερή   :03. Awesome:  ομελέτα με ασπράδια λαχανικά και μπαχαρικά
Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι λείπει ο κρόκος…..

----------


## NASSER

> Εγώ θα πω το εξής κάνω τρομερή   ομελέτα με ασπράδια λαχανικά και μπαχαρικά
> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι λείπει ο κρόκος…..


Καλο ακουγεται! Να υποθεσω πως δινεις βαση στο πρασινο κρεμυδι? Προσθετεις και λαδι?

----------


## kyriakos23

να δειτε ομελετα που φτιαχνει η κοπελα μου...  :02. Smile:  
τρως 3-4 μεγαλες και θες και αλλη!

----------


## jemstone

Λοιπόν συνταγή για τον Nasser
Ένα κρεμμύδι κανονικό
4 ντοματινια
3 μικρά ματσάκια μαϊντανό
Λίγο ξύσμα από λιμε (λίγο)
Μανιτάρια φρέσκα μικρά
Μανιτάρι ένα προρτομπελο 
4 σπαράγγια πράσινα (μόνο τις κεφάλες)
Ρίγανη  πιπέρι άπυρο ελάχιστο κάρυ
Τα ψιλοκόβουμε όλα καλά καλά και τα προσθέτουμε σε ελαιόλαδο  αρωματικό από δεντρολίβανο 1 κουταλιά τις σούπας για 2 ώρες 
Μετά τα βάζουμε σε αντιπολιτικό τηγάνι και μόλις ροδίσουν λίγο ρίχνουμε τα 4 χτυπημένα ασπράδια (το ασπράδι περιέχει λίγο άπαχο γάλα όταν τα χτυπάμε)
Σε 5 λεπτά είναι έτοιμο… καλή όρεξη

----------


## NASSER

> Λοιπόν συνταγή για τον Nasser
> Ένα κρεμμύδι κανονικό
> 4 ντοματινια
> 3 μικρά ματσάκια μαϊντανό
> Λίγο ξύσμα από λιμε (λίγο)
> Μανιτάρια φρέσκα μικρά
> Μανιτάρι ένα προρτομπελο 
> 4 σπαράγγια πράσινα (μόνο τις κεφάλες)
> Ρίγανη  πιπέρι άπυρο ελάχιστο κάρυ
> ...


Eυχαριστω πολυ! θα το κανω καμια Κυριακη γιατι εχω ξανα φαι κατι παρομοιο και ξετρελαθηκα!

----------


## Piratis

> *Αυγό: ο μύθος για τη χοληστερίνη* 
> 
> Ένα μέτριο αυγό, περίπου 60 γραμμ., περιέχει 12 γραμμ. πρωτείνης, εκ των οποίων το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό περιέχεται στο ασπράδι. Οι πρωτείνες του αυγού περιέχουν όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα για την πλήρη ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου. Για το λόγο αυτό, η πρωτείνη του αυγού θεωρείται ότι έχει την «τέλεια» σύνθεση αμινοξέων και αποτελεί πρωτείνη υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας. 
> 
> Η περιεκτικότητα του αυγού σε λίπος είναι περίπου 10 γραμμ./60 γραμμ. αυγού και το λίπος αυτό περιέχεται αποκλειστικά στον κρόκο. Το λιπίδια του αυγού είναι πλούσια σε φωσφολιπίδια, ενώ η αναλογία πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων προς τα κορεσμένα είναι αρκετά υψηλή. Η σύνθεση του αυγού σε λιπαρά οξέα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευεργετική για την υγεία.
> 
> Τα αυγά αποτελούν μια πολύ καλή πηγή μετάλλων και βιταμινών απαραίτητα για την καλή υγεία και την ανάπτυξη. Είναι πλούσια σε ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, νάτριο, κάλιο, βιταμίνη Α, Β12, φολικό οξύ, ενώ περιέχουν σημαντικές ποσότητες σιδήρου.
> Έτσι το αυγό θεωρείται μια πολύτιμη τροφή
> 
> ...


Πολυ ενημερωτικο αρθρο , thanks  :01. Wink:

----------


## tezaman

> Παλιότερα ο Brawny είχε γράψει ..
> 
> _''Όσο για την χοληστερίνη, που λένε μην τρως αυγά γιατί θα ανέβει,είναι μύθος._
> _Η ποσότητα χοληστερίνης ενός ατόμου δεν εξαρτάται πό την διατροφική λήψη της αλλά από την λήψη πολλών κορεσμένων λιπών,την παχυσαρκία,την κληρονομικότητα και το πόσο εκρίνει το πάγκρεάς μας αν δεν κάνω λάθος.''_
> 
> Tελικά έχει δίκιο ή όχι?
> 
> --
> 
> ...


μάλιστα... Πολυ ενημερωτικο αρθρο , thanks  :01. Wink:

----------


## destroyerody94

εγω εχω διαβασει σε περιο δικα αλλα κ εφημεριδα(βημα sience,ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ)οτι η χοληστερινη του οργανισμου δεν σχετιζεται αμεσα με την προσληψη χοληστερινης απο το φαγητο κ οτι μαλιστα η λεκιθινη που περιεχει ο κροκος του αυγου μπορει κ να ριξει τη χοληστερινη

εγω προσωπικα τροω 3-4 φορεσ την εβδομαδα 3 κροκους+ασπραδια

τωρα βεβαια οι αποψεισ διηστανται.

α και στην τελικη υπαρχουν και αβγα με Ω3
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## embrance

> ποτε βγηκε καινουργιο μοντελο ?!


Στο αμερικα εχουν αυγα με οτι βιταμινη θες μεσα.

----------


## Gasturb

> α και στην τελικη υπαρχουν και αβγα με Ω3


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1852

----------


## aris1988

Καλησπέρα παιδειά να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση μήπως ξέρετε να μου απαντησέτε για να μη πεδευομαι τσάμπα...Μου είπε ο γυμναστής μου πριν τη προπόνηση να τρωω 2 αυγά βραστά μου προσφέρουν τιποτα η χωρίς λογο κάθομε και τα βράζω??!!

----------


## the_big_litho

Ναι σου προσφερουν αμινοξεα που ειναι χρησιμα στην προπονηση. Καλυτερα βεβαια ασπραδια αυγων και περισσοτερα σε αριθμο, περιπου 30-40 λεπτα πριν. 

Αν βαριεσαι τη διαδικασια παιρνεις πρωτεινη σε σκονη η ετοιμα αμινοξεα αλλα βεβαια σαν το real thing δεν ειναι τιποτα..

----------


## aris1988

Δε παιρνω ουτε πρωτεινη ουτε αμινοξεα γιατι ειμαι σε γραμωση ειχα παρατησει κανα 2 χρονια το γυμναστηριο και ειχα παρει μερικα κιλακια ειμαι 1,80 και 86 κιλα αλλα με μεγαλο ποσοστο λιπους μονο λιποδυαλυτες παιρνω και χρωμιο και προσπαθω να προσαρμωσω τη διατροφη μου κοντα στις 2000-2300 θερμιδες τη μερα με φαγητα χαμηλων λιπαρων..

----------


## Levrone

ουτε αμινοξέα στη γράμμωση? ειναι must ομως.

----------


## the_big_litho

Mαλλον χρειαζεσαι ενα καλο διαβασμα καποιων αρθρων οπως αυτο

_http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1050_

----------


## gymnas

τρωω καθε μερα περιπου 4 ασπραδια αυγου βραστα καθε βραδυ.οι γονεις μου με εχουν πρηξει οτι θα παθω τιποτα...στεκει ????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> τρωω καθε μερα περιπου 4 ασπραδια αυγου βραστα καθε βραδυ.οι γονεις μου με εχουν πρηξει οτι θα παθω τιποτα...στεκει ????


Όχι, καμία σχέση. Τα ασπράδια μη τα φοβάσαι. Για τους κρόκους οι γνωμες διιστανται οτι και καλά ανεβάζουνε τα επίπεδα χολιστερίνης αλλά εσύ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

Να σου πω οτι τα ασπραδια δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη για βραδινο. Ειναι η πιο γρήγορα αφομοιώσιμη πηγή πρωτείνης απ τον οργανισμό μας όσον αφορά τις τροφές.
Εσύ εκείνη την ώρα, πριν τον υπνο, θελεις κατι που να απορροφαται αργά. Δες κατι σε γαλακτοκομικο, γιαουρτι ή κοτατζ.
Τα αυγά μετέφερέ τα σε άλλο γεύμα..

----------


## gymnas

ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την απαντηση σου.. να σε ρωτησω κατι ακομα..πια τα αρνητικα να τρωω τροφες που αποροφατε αργα η πρωτεινη το βραδυ? ειναι μεγαλο το μειον? το λεω γιατι εχω συνηθησει ωραια τα αυγα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν φας ασπραδια θα τα αποροφησει ο οργανισμος πχ σε δυο ωρες, αν φας γιαουρτι πχ σε 5 ωρες, τη ειναι καλύτερα, εφόσον κοιμασαι και θα ξαναφας μετα απο 6-8 ωρες.

----------


## toubanix

Πολυ απλή η ερώτηση..
Κάνει να τα πίνουμε ωμά??
Ή είναι επικύνδυνο λόγο δηλητηριάσεων,στομαχικών διαταραχών κτλ..??

----------


## Levrone

> Πολυ απλή η ερώτηση..
> Κάνει να τα πίνουμε ωμά??
> Ή είναι επικύνδυνο λόγο δηλητηριάσεων,στομαχικών διαταραχών κτλ..??


πολυ απλη η απαντηση..
ΟΧΙ!

 :08. Toast:

----------


## thegravijia

> Πολυ απλή η ερώτηση..
> Κάνει να τα πίνουμε ωμά??
> Ή είναι επικύνδυνο λόγο δηλητηριάσεων,στομαχικών διαταραχών κτλ..??


πως θα τα πιεις ομα?

----------


## Levrone

> πως θα τα πιεις ομα?


σαν αυτοπ που εκανε ο Σταλονε..

 σπας με καρφιτσα και ρουφας!

----------


## thegravijia

> σαν αυτοπ που εκανε ο Σταλονε..
> 
>  σπας με καρφιτσα και ρουφας!


τι λες ρε δεν γινεται ..ειναι αηδια..ισως αν τα κανεις μαρεγκα και βαλεις γαλα και τιποτα νσκουικ μεσα - κατι να γινει ...
ας το δοκιμασει καποιος να μας πει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> τι λες ρε δεν γινεται ..ειναι αηδια..ισως αν τα κανεις μαρεγκα και βαλεις γαλα και τιποτα νσκουικ μεσα - κατι να γινει ...
> ας το δοκιμασει καποιος να μας πει


μωρε εγω δε σου πα οτι γινεται..

αλλα ρωτησες πως τα τρωει καποιος ωμα.

----------


## AVSS

με τα ωμα αυγα μπορει να παθεις σαλμονελα

----------


## Antoin

> με τα ωμα αυγα μπορει να παθεις σαλμονελα


Ακριβως... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αλλα δε βρισκω και απολυτος κανενα λογο για να το κανεις αυτο...

----------


## Haris Pilton

Χαχαχα με το που ακουω για ωμα αυγα αμεσως μου ερχεται στο μυαλο η σκηνη με το σταλονε!
Α ρε σταλονε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

για χαρη της σωματικης διαπλασης ας παθω και σαλμονελα αμα λαχει να ουμε!!!

χαχαχαχα!!! ο καμμενος!!!

----------


## Haris Pilton

Δεν τον επιανε η σαλμονελα ρε συ,γιατι μετα για αεροβιο και ταχυτητα κυνηγουσε της κοτες!  :04. Box Sack:  
Και η σαλμονελα τον φοβοταν! χαχαχα  :01. ROFL: 


οφφ τοπικ  :02. Moderator:   :02. Moderator:

----------


## gj

μαγκες το χω κανει και γω μια φορα και μονο που το θυμαμαι πηγα να ξερασω. Ημουν σε μια φιλη και ξυπναω το πρωι και περνω τα αυγα και βαζω ολη τη γλιτσα σε ποτηρι. το γεμισε μιλαμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  και ασπρο πατο... :01. Rolling Eyes:  :02. Puke: 
Ενας θεος ξερει πως και δεν τα ξερασα....
Τωρα οσον αφορα το θεμα μονο απο καμια σαλμονελα κινδυνευεις ... Εγω τωρα τα βαζω με στο μιξερ με τα αλλα τα καλουδια και ουτε το καταλαβαινω. δν μπορω να βραζω καθε πρωι τα αυγα :01. Unsure:

----------


## alkispanorama

paidia sas exw tin apantisi... efoson ta ayga einai sfragismena dn antimetopizeis kindino salmonelas... ayto pou kanw meta tin proponisi einai to eksis: pernw 4 ayga(8 gr proteinis to kathena) , ta spaw sti mesi se 2 kommatia kai ksexwrizw to aspradi me ton kroko. ta vazw se ena shaker me 250 gr gala 2%(epipleon proteinh) kai me 2 koutalies nesquik... etsi sindiazw geystikotita me ena metaproponitiko geyma plousio se prwteinh

----------


## Haris Pilton

Απο'τι ξερω εχουν περιπου 4-5 γρ πρωτεινης το καθ'ενα.
Μου ακουγεται λιγο ιου το ωμο αυγο ασε που εχω δοκιμασει κιολας και δν μ'αρεσε.
Εινα ολα υποκειμενικα απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει,ας πουμε εγω λατρευω τα κουακερ....
Αλλοι τα σιχενονται  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> paidia sas exw tin apantisi... efoson ta ayga einai sfragismena dn antimetopizeis kindino salmonelas... ayto pou kanw meta tin proponisi einai to eksis: pernw 4 ayga(8 gr proteinis to kathena) , ta spaw sti mesi se 2 kommatia kai ksexwrizw to aspradi me ton kroko. ta vazw se ena shaker me 250 gr gala 2%(epipleon proteinh) kai me 2 koutalies nesquik... etsi sindiazw geystikotita me ena metaproponitiko geyma plousio se prwteinh


πινεις και το ασπραδι και τον κροκο? η μονο το ασπραδι?

----------


## yannis88

Οχι μονο κινδυνεύεις απο σαλμονέλα αλλά δεν απορροφάται και η βιωτίνη.

----------


## alkispanorama

> Απο'τι ξερω εχουν περιπου 4-5 γρ πρωτεινης το καθ'ενα.
> Μου ακουγεται λιγο ιου το ωμο αυγο ασε που εχω δοκιμασει κιολας και δν μ'αρεσε.
> Εινα ολα υποκειμενικα απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει,ας πουμε εγω λατρευω τα κουακερ....
> Αλλοι τα σιχενονται


το ωμο εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απο το ασπραδι... παντως με την παντεντα που ανεφερα δν ειναι ιου...

----------


## alkispanorama

> πινεις και το ασπραδι και τον κροκο? η μονο το ασπραδι?


μονο το ασπραδι φυσικα...

----------


## thegravijia

> μονο το ασπραδι φυσικα...


αρα περνεις μετα την προπονηση 12γρ,πρωτεινης αφου πινεις 4 ασπραδια.
το καθε ασπραδι 3-4 γρ.πρωτεινης εχει μονο.

χρειαζεσαι τουλαχιστον αλλα 20γρ.πρωτεινης στο μεταπροπονητικο

----------


## Haris Pilton

Και επειδη υπολογιζεται ολοκληρο το ασπραδι και σχεδον παντα βγαζω το 1/4 (μην πω παραπανω)καθως το ξεφλουδιζω,δεν συμφαιρει,γι'αυτο και γω θ'αντικαταστισω το δεκατιανο μου με ροφημα αντι αυγα.
Θελει 300γρ ασπραδιου για να φτασεις τα 30γρ πρωτεινης

----------


## AVSS

> μονο το ασπραδι φυσικα...


Αν τρως ωμο το ασπραδι,η αδιδινη που περιεχει δεσμευει την βιοτινη 
Ακομα και αν εισαι σιγουρος (που δεν μπορεις να εισαι) για την σαλμονελα,δεν πρεπει να τρως μονο το ασπραδι ωμο.Αν τα βρασεις ομως οσα ασπραδια και να φας δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα γιατι τοτε η αβιδινη δεν συνδεεται με την βιοτινη

----------


## savage

ωμα αυγα?? ποτε!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## The Rock

Τι λετε βρε παιδιά ? Αν θυμάμαι καλά ωμά έχουν διπλάσια πρωτεϊνη. Περίπου τόσο νομίζω.
Επαγγελματίας μου είπε όταν ήταν ακόμα αγωνιστικός,έπινε όσα ασπράδια ήθελε,βάζον΄τάς στα στο σέικερ,κράταγε όσους κρόκους ήθελε,έβαζε λίγη ζάχαρη(ή και μέλι) και λίγο αλάτι τα χτύπαγε και άσπρο πάτο. Γευστικό γινότανε έτσι. 
Δείτε τι λέει ο τύπος για την σαλμονέλλα . Δεν προτείνω σε κανένα να το κάνει(γτ θα με λέτε τρελό :01. Mr. Green: )  αλλά δείτε λίγο τι λέει για τα ωμά αυγά .
Στο 3:43 ξεκινάει !!! Δείτε το !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghJs8IDFYN0

----------


## drago

> τι λες ρε δεν γινεται ..ειναι αηδια..ισως αν τα κανεις μαρεγκα και βαλεις γαλα και τιποτα νσκουικ μεσα - κατι να γινει ...
> ας το δοκιμασει καποιος να μας πει


παιδια δεν ξερω πως το εκανε ο σταλονε και σε ποια ταινια, εγω παντως το εκανα οταν ημουν μικρος και πηγαινα καλοκαιρι στο χοριο.

ετσι γινεται το τριπας με καρφιτσα μπροσ-πισω και το ρουφας.

απ' οτι ελεγαν τοτε οι παπουδες, μπορουσες να το κανεις αυτο μονο με φρεσκα αυγα. και οταν λεω φρεσκα ενοω να εχεις δικες σου κοτες. με αυγα απ το μαναβη κλπ δεν με αφηναν να το κανω.

επισης, αν θυμαμαι καλα υπηρχε και μια αλλη συνταγη που χτυπαγες το αυγο μεσα σε ποτιρι με ζαχαρη και γινοταν τελειο.

----------


## savage

κ 8πλασια πρωτεινη να'χουν εγω δεν το κανω παντως :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Littlejohn

Θα πρότεινα να μην τα τρώτε ωμά. Σαλμονέλα δεν παθαίνεις από το ίδιο το ασπράδι, αλλά από τις ακαθαρισίες (_ευγενικά οι κουτσουλιές_  :01. Mr. Green: ) που υπάρχουν εξωτερικά στο κέλυφος του αυγού... Όσο και να φαίνεται εξωτερικά καθαρό το αυγό, δεν είναι...
Και απ`όσο γνωρίζω είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να πάρεις το ασπράδι χωρίς να έρθει σε επαφή με το κέλυφος... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Οριστε ενα pdf απο το Υπουργειο αγροτικης αναπτυξης και τροφιμων περι σαλμονελας 
http://www.nath.gr/inst/nath/gallery...E%BB%CE%B1.pdf


Εν ολιγης λεει να μν τρωμε ωμα αυγα και πουλερικα,και να καθαριζουμε καλα σκευη κτλ.Οσοι εχουν φαει απο τυχη δεν εχουν παθει κατι,τα βακριτιδια σαλμονελα προερχονται απο τα κοπρανα των ζωων κυριως κτλ...

----------


## AVSS

> Τι λετε βρε παιδιά ? Αν θυμάμαι καλά ωμά έχουν διπλάσια πρωτεϊνη. Περίπου τόσο νομίζω.


και ωμα και βραστα την ιδια πρωτεινη εχουν,δεν χανεται η πρωτεινη με το βρασιμο

----------


## Haris Pilton

Σωστα,απλως η πρωτεινη του αυγου θρομβωνεται με την θερμοτητα!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alkispanorama

> αρα περνεις μετα την προπονηση 12γρ,πρωτεινης αφου πινεις 4 ασπραδια.
> το καθε ασπραδι 3-4 γρ.πρωτεινης εχει μονο.
> 
> χρειαζεσαι τουλαχιστον αλλα 20γρ.πρωτεινης στο μεταπροπονητικο


τα ωμα ασπραδια εχουν 2πλασια πρωτεινη απο τα βρασμενα... το καθε ωμο ασπραδι εχει 8γρ. πρωτεινης. εχω ρωτησει διατροφολογο... την πρωτεινη την συμπληρωνω με whey και με αλλες τροφες.

----------


## alkispanorama

> Οριστε ενα pdf απο το Υπουργειο αγροτικης αναπτυξης και τροφιμων περι σαλμονελας 
> http://www.nath.gr/inst/nath/gallery...E%BB%CE%B1.pdf
> 
> 
> Εν ολιγης λεει να μν τρωμε ωμα αυγα και πουλερικα,και να καθαριζουμε καλα σκευη κτλ.Οσοι εχουν φαει απο τυχη δεν εχουν παθει κατι,τα βακριτιδια σαλμονελα προερχονται απο τα κοπρανα των ζωων κυριως κτλ...


εγω εδω και εναμιση χρονο δεν εχω παθει τιποτα παντως

----------


## yannis88

opa...ti leme tora...oti diladi xanetai to  50 % tis proteinis epeidi to vrazoume?Diladi kai to kotopoulo pou souronei me to vrasimo xanei proteini?Siga re paidia....Oute iron mentalist..Ora na anatrepsoume kai ton bernoulli..

*****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες. mods team*****

----------


## Antoin

> εγω εδω και εναμιση χρονο δεν εχω παθει τιποτα παντως


Μη μου  πεις οτι σε συμβουλεψε διατροφολογος να τα τρως ωμα????! :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Machiavelli

Με την θερμοκρασία πάει η πρωτεΐνη, αν το βάλεις κατάψυξη το ασπράδι πάει 16 γραμμάρια το ένα.

----------


## Haris Pilton

Eρρμμ...

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/d...products/157/2

Επισεις

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/d...products/112/2

Ουτε το ωμο ουτε το παγομενο ωμο ουτε τπτ δν μπωρει να αυξησει την πρωτεινη τ'αυγου.
Αν ηταν ετσι θα τρογαμε ενα smoothie απο 2 παγωμενα ωμα αυγα αξιας 0,25 λεπτων.  :01. Unsure: 
Anyway προσπαθηστε να δειτε το δασος και οχι το δεντρο  :01. Wink:

----------


## flinstone

σοστος πατριδα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alkispanorama

> Μη μου  πεις οτι σε συμβουλεψε διατροφολογος να τα τρως ωμα????!


oχι αλλα ο διατροφολογος μου ειπε οτι τα ωμα εχουν περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απο τα βρασμενα

----------


## alkispanorama

> Eρρμμ...
> 
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/d...products/157/2
> 
> Επισεις
> 
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/d...products/112/2
> 
> Ουτε το ωμο ουτε το παγομενο ωμο ουτε τπτ δν μπωρει να αυξησει την πρωτεινη τ'αυγου.
> ...


ρε φιλε πως να το κανουμε τωρα... το βρασμενο χανει την πρωτεινη του.. συγγνωμη που το εφτιαξε ετσι ο θεος!

----------


## Haris Pilton

Θεος;  :01. Unsure:  

Anyway κοιταξε τα λινκς,και θα καταλαβεις.

Γραψε στο google.com egg white raw protein διαβασε μερικες ερευνες και θα καταλαβεις.Υπαρχουν πολλα μειονεκτηματα και κατα,ολο αυτο με τους BBers και λοιπα που κατεβαζουν ωμα αυγα ξεκινισε απο το holywood αναθεμα τον σταλονε,οπως και η μαγκια του καπνισματος.(και καλα brutal καταστασεις κατεβαζω ωμα αυγα)

Δεν εχω Ελληνικα λινκ να παραθεσω αν θες ψαξτο.
Δεν προσπαθω να σε κανω να υιοθετισεις την αποψη μου,γιατι δεν ειναι αποψη μου αλλα ο κανονας.

Φιλικα παντα  :01. Mr. Green: 
Μην αρπαζεσαι  :08. Toast:

----------


## gj

> ,ολο αυτο με τους BBers και λοιπα που κατεβαζουν ωμα αυγα ξεκινισε απο το holywood αναθεμα τον σταλονε,οπως και η μαγκια του καπνισματος.(και καλα brutal καταστασεις κατεβαζω ωμα αυγα)


Kαλα δεν πιστευω να το βλεπει και κανεις ετσι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Aκραιο μου φαινεται...
Τωρα μεινετε σε αυτο που ειπε ρε παιδια το παλικαρι... Κοιταχτε το δασος και οχι το δεντρο. Ο καθενας ας τα τρωει οπως του αρεσει. 
 Αυτο που ειπε ο αλλος οτι χανετε η πρωτεινη μου φενεται εως παρα πολυ κουλο... :02. Shock:

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ να φάω αυγό ωμό. Βρασμένο και ζορίζομαι..........
Ενας γνωστός μου όμως κάνει το εξής. Κάθε πρωί βάζει δύο αυγά ωμά μεσα σε ένα ποτήρι γάλα και τα πίνει. 
Οταν του είπα για σαλμονέλα, μου είπε πως αυτό το κάνει χρόνια τώρα και δεν έχει πάθει ποτέ τίποτα. Επίσης μου είπε πως τα αυγά είναι από το σουπερ μάρκετ. Δεν έχει κοτέτσι να είναι δικά του.
Δεν ξέρω..................................................

----------


## thegravijia

> Θεος;  
> 
> Anyway κοιταξε τα λινκς,και θα καταλαβεις.
> 
> Γραψε στο google.com egg white raw protein διαβασε μερικες ερευνες και θα καταλαβεις.Υπαρχουν πολλα μειονεκτηματα και κατα,ολο αυτο με τους BBers και λοιπα που κατεβαζουν ωμα αυγα ξεκινισε απο το holywood αναθεμα τον σταλονε,οπως και η μαγκια του καπνισματος.(και καλα brutal καταστασεις κατεβαζω ωμα αυγα)
> 
> Δεν εχω Ελληνικα λινκ να παραθεσω αν θες ψαξτο.
> Δεν προσπαθω να σε κανω να υιοθετισεις την αποψη μου,γιατι δεν ειναι αποψη μου αλλα ο κανονας.
> 
> ...


ρε φιλε τι θες τωρα ..αφου λεμε ομο εχει διπλασια πρωτεινη ,,..οπως και το κοτοπουλο αμα το φας ομο εχει διπλασια ..αμα δε το βαλεις καταψυξη εκει να δεις 3πλασια ... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Antoin

> ρε φιλε τι θες τωρα ..αφου λεμε ομο εχει διπλασια πρωτεινη ,,..οπως και το κοτοπουλο αμα το φας ομο εχει διπλασια ..αμα δε το βαλεις καταψυξη εκει να δεις 3πλασια ...


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Nαι μπεμπα,ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για εναν υγιη ανθρωπο στα 20-50 να παθει σαλμονελα,τα βακτιρια σαλμονελα ειναι εκει πανω στο τσοφλι αλλα δυσκολα σε επηρεαζουν πλεον,παραμονο αν εισαι παιδι,ηλικειομενος η αν φας ολοκληρη την κουραδα απο τη κοτα χαχαχαχα  :01. Razz: 

Ισα ισα,απο κοτετσι δικο σου,το τσοφλι ειναι πιο βρωμικο,ξερω απο πρωτο χερι...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kaiowas

οφ τόπικ η σαλμονέλα τι προκαλεί :01. Unsure:

----------


## Orc

> Εν ολιγης λεει να μν τρωμε ωμα αυγα και πουλερικα,και να καθαριζουμε καλα σκευη κτλ.Οσοι εχουν φαει απο τυχη δεν εχουν παθει κατι,τα βακριτιδια σαλμονελα προερχονται απο τα κοπρανα των ζωων κυριως κτλ...


Φίλε έχω φάει μερικές χιλιάδες ωμά αυγά και δε φημίζομαι για την τύχη μου.

----------


## Haris Pilton

Οι 2 σημαντικότερες κατηγορίες Σαλμονέλωσης είναι η μη τυφική και η τυφική Σαλμονέλωση.

Η μη τυφική Σαλμονέλωση χαρακτηρίζεται από πυρετό, πόνους στην κοιλιά και διάρροια. 
Άτομα με τυφοειδή πυρετό έχουν συνήθως πονοκέφαλους, ψηλό πυρετό και αιμορραγία στα έντερα, δεν έχουν όρεξη για φαγητό και παρουσιάζουν ταυτόχρονα και άλλα συμπτώματα σε ολόκληρο το σώμα.

Από κόπρανα ζώων είναι πολύ εύκολο να "αρπάξετε" μια ή και περισσότερες "οικογένειες" βακτηριδίων. Το μόνο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να φάτε κάποιο τρόφιμο, "κατά προτίμηση" ζωικής προέλευσης, το οποίο να έχει έρθει σε επαφή με κόπρανα ζώου πλούσια σε βακτηρίδια και να μην έχει και ψηθεί καλά.

Τρόφιμα που μπορεί να μεταφέρουν τέτοια βακτηρίδια είναι κυρίως αυτά ζωικής προέλευσης, όπως αυγά, κρέας, κοτόπουλο και γάλα αλλά και λαχανικά!

Μην τρώτε ωμά τρόφιμα. Τα αυγά δεν πρέπει να είναι υγρά και το κρέας πρέπει να ψήνεται τόσο, ώστε να χάσει το κοκκινωπό χρώμα στο κέντρο. Γιατί; Έστω κι αν υπάρχουν πράγματι βακτηρίδια στα τρόφιμα αυτά, το καλό ψήσιμο τα σκοτώνει ώστε να μην μπορούν πια να μας βλάψουν!


Συγνωμη για το τεραστιο ποστ,αυτα περι σαλμονελας,μην αναφερθω αναλυτιροτερα περι βιοτινης που προαναφερθηκε,το θεμα με τ'αυγα εγω το θεωρω ληξαν.
Αν εχετε εστω και εναν καλο λογο να τα τρωτε ωμα τοτε καντε το.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Αρα η επιλογη για να μυν τυρανιομασται ειναι  μια, η 5ωμα και κυνδινος,η10 βρασμενα και οποιος αντεξει σωστα;;;;

----------


## yannis88

Η στην κατάψυξη που λεει και ο τεραβιγια...Προσοχή όχι γκριλ...Μένουν 2...

----------


## Machiavelli

Θεός, τύχη, έχουμε αφήσει τα αυγά, τη σαλμονέλα και την πρωτεΐνη στη μοίρα βλέπω.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Θεός, τύχη, έχουμε αφήσει τα αυγά, τη σαλμονέλα και την πρωτεΐνη στη μοίρα βλέπω.


Τη να κανεις;; αμα δεν εχεις το δικο σου κοτετσι,τον δικο σου σταβλο, τον δικο σου μπαξε,το δικο σου τυροκομιο,δεν βγαινει ογκος.

----------


## koumparos

εδω και ενα χρονο τρωω καμια 10 ασπραδια την μερα στο σεικερ με γαλα και δεν εχω παθει τιποτα 

πρωτη φορα ακουω για σαλμονελα και τα αυγα δεν χανουν την πρωτεινη αν τα βρασεις

η διαφορα στα βρασμενα με τα ομα αυγα ειναι η απορροφητικοτητα της πρωτεινης απο τον οργανισμο

καλυτερα ειναι βρασμενα παντως

----------


## Machiavelli

Καλύτερα είναι στο αντικολλητικό με γαλοπούλα, τρικαλινό, μανιτάρια και μουστάρδα σε σκόνη(; ) (δε ξέρω αν λέγεται σε σκόνη, σε γυάλινο πάντως που την ρίχνουμε σαν αλάτι).

----------


## AVSS

Τα αυγα(οπως και ολες οι τροφες)φυσικα ειναι καλυτερα για τον οργανισμο οταν τρωγονται ωμα αλλα δεν ειναι ασφαλη,ο καθενας ζυγιζει τα πραγματα και αποφασιζει.

Μια λυση ειναι να ψηνονται σε πολυ χαμηλη φωτια γιατι η υψηλη θερμοτητα ειναι που αλλαζει τη συνθεση τους

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Καλύτερα είναι στο αντικολλητικό με γαλοπούλα, τρικαλινό, μανιτάρια και μουστάρδα σε σκόνη(; ) (δε ξέρω αν λέγεται σε σκόνη, σε γυάλινο πάντως που την ρίχνουμε σαν αλάτι).


καλη μου ακουγεται αυτη η συνταγη δεν την δοκιμασα.
μπορεις να δοσεις διατροφικη αξια;;;

----------


## Machiavelli

> καλη μου ακουγεται αυτη η συνταγη δεν την δοκιμασα.
> μπορεις να δοσεις διατροφικη αξια;;;


Δεν έβαλα καν ποσότητες. Ο καθένας όπως αρέσκεται, όχι υπερβολές στα αλλαντικά όμως και υπολογίστε σωστά.

----------


## Svein

Σήμερα το πρωί χτύπησα 4 ασπράδια μαζί με whey και δύο φρούτα στο mixer και ήταν super! θα το καθιερώσω κάθε πρωί !

----------


## rafahl

paidia eimai 16 xronon mporw na trow wma auga ? kai 8elw na ma8w poses 8ermides exoun ta 4 oma auga mono me to aspradi

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλος ηρθες στο φορουμ, γραφουμε ΜΟΝΟ ελληνικα.




> paidia eimai 16 xronon mporw na trow wma auga ? kai 8elw na ma8w poses 8ermides exoun ta 4 oma auga mono me to aspradi





> *Τα αυγα(οπως και ολες οι τροφες)φυσικα ειναι καλυτερα για τον οργανισμο οταν τρωγονται ωμα αλλα δεν ειναι ασφαλη*,ο καθενας ζυγιζει τα πραγματα και αποφασιζει.
> 
> Μια λυση ειναι να ψηνονται σε πολυ χαμηλη φωτια γιατι η υψηλη θερμοτητα ειναι που αλλαζει τη συνθεση τους


.

----------


## bb-fitness

Τρώγοντας ωμά αυγά αντιμετωπίζεις 2 προβλήματα.

Α) πιθανή βακτηριακή μόλυνση από δυσεντερία- λιστέρια. Αν η μόλυνση είναι ήπια (έχεις «δυνατό» πεπτικό σύστημα, παράγεις μεγάλες ποσότητες γαστρικού οξέος), τότε τα συμπτώματα θα είναι έντονα γουργουρητά, πόνο στα έντερα ιδιαίτερα όταν πηγαίνεις στην τουαλέτα, αίμα στα κόπρανα με ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστη οσμή, χαμηλό πυρετό και πιθανόν κάποια άλλα συμπτώματα. Αν η μόλυνση είναι σοβαρότερη τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα εντείνονται, επιπλέον κάνεις εμετό μέχρι γαστρικών οξέων και ανεβάζεις πυρετό στο 40φευγα. Η θεραπεία για ήπια μόλυνση είναι προβιοτικά ένζυμα, η θεραπεία για σοβαρότερη είναι νοσοκομείο, θέλει ορούς κ τέτοια. 

Αυτά σε περίπτωση μόλυνσης, ωστόσο θα πρέπει να δούμε κ λίγο τα ποσοστά μολυσμένων αυγών και την πιθανότητα μόλυνσης, συμφωνα με το USDA. "The baseline model estimates an average production of 2.3 million SE-contaminated shell eggs/year of the estimated 69 billion produced annually and predicts an average of 661,633, human illnesses per year from consumption of these eggs. The model estimates approximately 94% of these cases recover without medical care, 5% visit a physician, an additional 0.5% are hospitalized, and 0.05% result in death." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract

2.3 million sounds like a lot, but of 69 billion eggs produced, it equates to 1 in 30,000 eggs. Even if you happen to eat a contaminated egg, there's a 94% chance you won't even need medical care.

Θα μου πείτε τι γίνεται αν τα πλένεις καλά και τέτοια, δυστυχώς το βακτήριο βρίσκεται στα πουπουλα της κότας κ περνάει στα αυγά καθώς η κότα τσιμπάει τα πούπουλά της, ετσι ένα αυγό με πεντακάθαρο τσόφλι μπορεί να είναι μολυσμένο.

Αλλά επίσης, αν σκεφτείτε ότι στη ζαχαροπλαστική τα αυγά είναι ωμά και παστές, κρέμες και γλυκά δεν καταψύχονται, μπορείτε να πείτε ότι η κατανάλωση ωμών αυγών είναι σχετικά ασφαλής υπόθεση.

Το να τρως ωμά ασπράδια (βλ σαντιγι) δεν εχει κανενα θεμα από αποψη μόλυνσης μια και τα ασπράδια δεν πιανουν βακτήρια κ δε χαλάνε, ωστόσο στον κροκό υπάρχουν τα ενζυμα για τη χωνευση της πρωτείνης του ασπραδιού και όταν πετάς τον κρόκο και τρώς μόνο το άσπρο, πετάς και το ασπρο μια κ αυτό δε διασπαται, ΝΟ ΕΝΖΥΜΑ Νο Παρτι. Επίσης, υπάρχει κ αυτό το θεματάκι
"...Some potential causes of biotin deficiency are: long-term use of certain anti-seizure medications; prolonged oral antibiotic use; intestinal malabsorption (for example short gut syndrome); intravenous feeding (total parenteral nutrition/TPN) without added biotin; and eating raw egg whites on a regular basis."

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/d...nt-biotin.html




Το μόνο θέμα που θα εχεις είναι η ιδέα ότι τα τρως ωμά και θα αναγουλιάζεις χωρίς να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερα κάποιος λόγος μια κ είναι αγευστα σχεδόν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα όταν τα καταπίνεις, τις πρώτες φορές ίσως να έχεις μια δυσαρεστη γευση στο λαιμο σαν να θέλεις να βγαλεις φλέματα, αλλα κ αυτό είναι η ιδέα σου και αυτά αν τα τρως ωμά κ σκέτα και όχι σε μίξη με κάτι άλλο.

Β) Η πρωτείνη από ωμά αυγά διασπάται μερικώς από το στομάχι. Πολύ λένε ότι δεν απορροφάται και αυτό είναι λανθασμένο, απορροφάται τέλεια κ πολύ καλύτερα απότι αν είναι μαγειρεμένα τα αυγά, αλλα δεν διασπάται όλη και μεγάλο μερος της απορριπτεται. Για να εχεις διάσπαση της και να μη χασεις τίποτα, θα πρέπει όταν τα τρώς-πίνεις να παίρνεις και ένζυμα που να βοηθήσουν τη καλύτερη χωνευση-διασπαση, ιδιαίτερα betaine HCl = υδροχλωρικό οξύ= γαστρικό οξύ, είναι ταμπλέτες γαστρικού οξέος, κανουν πιο οξινο το στομαχι σου (εδώ έρχεται κ η ήπια μόλυνση, αν τα αυγά είναι μολυσμένα).

Τα πλεονεκτήματα.

Ο Gironda πρότεινε ωμά αυγά σε μιξη με γάλα και κρέμα γάλακτος. Το λίπος χρειάζεται
για να προφυλάξει τα ενζυμα απο οξείδωση . Τα χτυπας τα βαζεις στο ψυγείο και πινεις
κατά τη διαρκεια της μερας, αρκει να μη μεινουν περα από 6 ωρο η καπου εκει κ
χαλάσουν.

1-3 dozen raw fertile eggs mixed in ½ & ½ cream and milk beaten, and
taken every 3 hours will produce an anabolic effect by putting you
in a positive nitrogen balance.

Βεβαια, το γαλα που προτεινε ηταν και αυτό «ωμό» και όχι το παστεριωμένο που πουλάνε στο σουπερ μαρκετ. Το ίδιο κ η κρεμα γάλακτος. Για να εχεις τα προβιοτικά κ άλλα ένζυμα.


http://www.regenerativenutrition.com/content.asp?id=268

----------


## Stephany Thes

Ωμά αβγά με σκετο γαλα δεν λεει?? η κρεμα γαλακτος δε το συζηταω.. ποσο παχυντικη ειναι.. Δε διευκρινιζεται ποσο γαλα/κρεμα γαλακτος. Μισο τι,μισο λιτρο? Μιση κουπα? Επισης ωμο γαλα λεγοντας, απο που προμηθευεται? Μη μας πεις απο αγελαδα, δυστυχως δεν εχουμε χεχε

----------


## sctp

Παιρνουμε τα καλα απο τον καθενα,δεν ακουμε φανατικα τον καθενα,επειδη εχει ενα καλο σωμα..τωρα το αν τα φας τα ωμα η βρασμενα τα αυγα,στο σωμα σου διαφορα ΔΕΝ προκειται να δεις,απλα με τα ωμα μαλλον γλιτωνεις χρονο αλλα εχεις αυτην την ελαχιστη πιθανοτητα για σαλμονελλα e.coli κτλ.Ενα tip που θα δωσω εγω σ'αυτους που βαριουνται να βραζουν καθε μερα ειναι να βραζεις για 3-4 μερες,αφου παρουν θερμοκρασια δωματιου τα βαζεις στο ψυγειο και εισαι ΟΚ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Παιρνουμε τα καλα απο τον καθενα,δεν ακουμε φανατικα τον καθενα,επειδη εχει ενα καλο σωμα..τωρα το αν τα φας τα ωμα η βρασμενα τα αυγα,στο σωμα σου διαφορα ΔΕΝ προκειται να δεις,απλα με τα ωμα μαλλον γλιτωνεις χρονο αλλα εχεις αυτην την ελαχιστη πιθανοτητα για σαλμονελλα e.coli κτλ.*Ενα tip που θα δωσω εγω σ'αυτους που βαριουνται να βραζουν καθε μερα ειναι να βραζεις για 3-4 μερες,αφου παρουν θερμοκρασια δωματιου τα βαζεις στο ψυγειο και εισαι ΟΚ!*



Αντέχουνε άνετα τόσο, ακόμη και εκτός ψυγειου. Το Πάσχα πόσες μέρες τα έχουμε όλοι στα σπίτια μας....

----------


## albertob30

> Δεν τον επιανε η σαλμονελα ρε συ,γιατι μετα για αεροβιο και ταχυτητα κυνηγουσε της κοτες!  
> Και η σαλμονελα τον φοβοταν! χαχαχα 
> 
> 
> οφφ τοπικ


χαχαχαχαα σταματα δακρυζω!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## The Rock

Κάποια έρευνα υπάρχει σε αυτό το θέμα ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ετοιμάζω ένα πείραματάκι πάνω μου. Δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα με χολιστερίνη. Πάντα οι τιμές μου είναι μεταξύ 140-160.
Εδώ και 2 μήνες τρώω 3 ολόκληρα αυγά και κάμποσα ασπράδια κάθε μέρα. Αν όχι κάθε μέρα, τουλάχιστον 5-6 φορές τη βδομάδα. Αν στις επόμενες περιοδικές μου εξετάσεις είμαι πάλι σε χαμηλές τιμές θα δοκιμάσω και 4 ολόκληρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Littlejohn

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δεις και καμμιά φοβερή αύξηση της χοληστερίνης...Εγώ τώρα με την κέτο, τρώω από 6 έως 8 ολόκληρα αυγά κάθε μέρα και οι τελευταίες εξετάσεις μου έδειξαν την χοληστερίνη στα 170 (εντός φυσιολογικών πλαισίων δλδ), από +-140 που ήμουν πριν..

----------


## -beba-

> Ετοιμάζω ένα πείραματάκι πάνω μου. Δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα με χολιστερίνη. Πάντα οι τιμές μου είναι μεταξύ 140-160.
> Εδώ και 2 μήνες τρώω 3 ολόκληρα αυγά και κάμποσα ασπράδια κάθε μέρα. Αν όχι κάθε μέρα, τουλάχιστον 5-6 φορές τη βδομάδα. Αν στις επόμενες περιοδικές μου εξετάσεις είμαι πάλι σε χαμηλές τιμές θα δοκιμάσω και 4 ολόκληρα


Δοκίμασε Στέλιο και πες μου γιατί τα αυγά είναι εύκολη και γρήγορη επιλογή για φαγητό. Τώρα τρώω τρια ολόκλήρα την ημέρα, αλλά θα με διευκόλυνε να μπορώ να τρώω 5-6. Τα large προτιμώ.

----------


## savage

εγω ειχα διαβασει σε αρθρο του musclemag,οτι ο ανθρωπινος οργανισμος προσλαμβανει μονο το 2% της διατροφικης χοληστερολης.καθε κροκος εχει 20 mg χοληστερολη.δηλαδη απο καθε κροκο προσλαμβανεις 0,4 mg χοληστερολη.το νουμερο ειναι αστειο.και δεν ειναι και απαραιτητο πως ειναι και η κακη χοληστερολη αυτη.υπαρχει και η καλη ως γνωστον.
το αρθρο επισης μεσες ακρες ελεγε οτι η χοληστερινη ανεβαινει απο κακη διατροφη(τηγανητα φαγητα,κορεσμενα κ trans λιπαρα,σοκολατες και λοιπες αηδιες).εγω ειμαι πεπεισμενος πως το αρθρο ειχε δικιο,γιατι δε βλεπω κανεναν εκει εξω να τρωει αυγα,παρα μια στο τοσο(και οταν τα τρωει,τα τρωει τηγανητα με λαδια κτλ).αλλα τρωνε φουλ σαβουρα,γι'αυτο εχουν χοληστερινη.εγω τρωω καθε μερα επι 3μιση χρονια 2-4 κροκους ημερησιως(και μπολικα ασπραδια) και δεν παρατηρησα καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Τρώω κάθε μέρα 3 κρόκους, κάθε μέρα μοσχάρι και από τις τελευταίες εξετάσεις μου Χοληστερίνη LDL 68 με όριο <155 .

----------


## -Giannis-

εγω τρωω απο 5 ολοκληρα αυγα την μερα και πανω........ έχω φτάσει να φάω και 13 ολόκληρα καθε μερα για 2-3 βδομάδες συνεχόμενα, αλλα δεν έχω κάνει εξετάσεις αίματος :01. Mr. Green: ... πάντως πιστεύω ότι είμαι μια χαρά..... από μικρός πάντα έτρωγα 2-3 ολόκληρα αυγά την μέρα... και ποτε δεν είχα πρόβλημα :05. Biceps:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ Τσέκαρε το, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τπτ..

Σε μια κουβέντα με τον Ηλία τον Τριανταφύλλου μου είχε πει πως παλιά με έναν φίλο του τρώγανε συχνά ομελέτες και επειδή ο άλλος δεν ήθελε τους κρόκους τους έβαζε ο Ηλίας στη δική του... πρέπει να μαζεύονταν κάμποσοι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## The Rock

Σήμερα δοκίμασα ωμά αυγά, γιατί καιρό ήθελα να το κάνω απλά δεν έτυχε.
Εύκολο,γρήγορο γεύμα και ομολογώ δεν ήταν αηδιαστικό, όπως έχει ακουστεί.
Εγώ δοκίμασα 10 μεγάλα ασπράδια και 2 κρόκους(σύνολο 450 γρ. προϊόντος) +260 ml γάλα + κανέλα=συμπαθητικό και κατέβηκε εύκολα, δοκιμάστε το :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> Σήμερα δοκίμασα ωμά αυγά, γιατί καιρό ήθελα να το κάνω απλά δεν έτυχε.
> Εύκολο,γρήγορο γεύμα και ομολογώ δεν ήταν αηδιαστικό, όπως έχει ακουστεί.
> Εγώ δοκίμασα 10 μεγάλα ασπράδια και 2 κρόκους(σύνολο 450 γρ. προϊόντος) +260 ml γάλα + κανέλα=συμπαθητικό και κατέβηκε εύκολα, δοκιμάστε το


kαλα λεω εγω οτι οταν μεγαλωσω θελω να σου μοιασω :01. Razz: 

με βλεπω να τ δοκιμαζω πανω απτη λεκανη,ετσι για να ειμαι σιγουρος.. :01. Mr. Green: 

μπλιαχ!!!

----------


## The Rock

> kαλα λεω εγω οτι οταν μεγαλωσω θελω να σου μοιασω
> 
> με βλεπω να τ δοκιμαζω πανω απτη λεκανη,ετσι για να ειμαι σιγουρος..
> 
> μπλιαχ!!!


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα δεν είναι τόσο μπλιαχ πέρα από την πλάκα, κάνε και κάνα search για συνταγές.

Κοίτα έχω κάνα 2 συνταγές για ωμά.
Βάλτα σε μίξερ σε συνδιασμό με μπανάνα. Η  χτύπησε τα με λεμόνι και αλάτι σε ένα shaker.

----------


## beefmeup

περισσοτερο ψυχολογικο ειναι φανταζομαι λογω της υφης του αυγου..

τεσπα,αν το δοκιμασω θα σ πω :01. Smile:

----------


## The Rock

Ναι ρε συ δεν είναι κάτι. Δοκίμασέ το με γάλα σκέτο ή με γάλα και λίγο κακάο σε σκόνη ή ότι σου πα παραπάνω. Κοίτα αν θες hardcorιά ολέ ή τα πίνεις όπως ο Stallone ή τα ρίχνεις σε ένα shaker σκέτα ή με λίγο αλάτι και άσπρος πάτος.

----------


## drago

τ'αυγα τι προελευσης ειναι???

εχεις κανενας σε χωριο και σου' φερε φρεσκα? η απ' το μαναβη ειναι???

----------


## beefmeup

> τ'αυγα τι προελευσης ειναι???
> 
> εχεις κανενας σε χωριο και σου' φερε φρεσκα? η απ' το μαναβη ειναι???


τα "κανει"ο ιδιος μεσα σε υπογεια μπουντρουμια...βραχε,στειλε μερικα απο δω,οκ??

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

σορυ μοντς,δεν μπορουσα να κρατηθω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## drago

> τα "κανει"ο ιδιος μεσα σε υπογεια μπουντρουμια...βραχε,στειλε μερικα απο δω,οκ??
> 
> 
> 
> σορυ μοντς,δεν μπορουσα να κρατηθω


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## dionisos

Αν συμβεί όμως και κάποιος πάθει διάρροια από τα ωμά αυγά η προπόνησή του δε θα μείνει πίσω? Κάτι που είναι αηδιαστικό δεν το κάνει απαραίτητα και καλό!

----------


## drago

> Αν συμβεί όμως και κάποιος πάθει διάρροια από τα ωμά αυγά η προπόνησή του δε θα μείνει πίσω? Κάτι που είναι αηδιαστικό δεν το κάνει απαραίτητα και καλό!


ειδικα αν τουρθει η διαρροια την ωρα που παει να κανει μονή στο σκουοτ  :01. ROFL:

----------


## γιαννης93

ρε παιδια αφηστε τα ωμα αυγα δεν λεει κα8ολου.εγω ενα μηνα ωμα επαιρνα οταν δεν ηξερα και πηρα μια μερα χωριατικα(για καλο υποτι8εται) ξυπναω μεσ το βραδυ και τρεχω τουαλετα με διαρροια και εμετους.4 μερες στο νοσοκομειο κα8ε 10 λεπτα τουαλετα πηγαινα.περα απο το οτι εχασα οτι εκανα 2 μηνες (ενταξει δεν ειναι πολυ) αργησα να ανναρωσω και επεισης ακομα και τωρα μετα απο 5,6 μηνες δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχει φυγει η σαλμονελα τελειως..καποιες ενοχλησεις τις εχω.δεν πιστευω να 8ελατε να βρεθητε στην θεση μου,ξανασκεφτητε το καλυτερα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Και σκέτα τελείως γάλα μια χαρά τρώγονται (τα ασπράδια, κρόκο δεν έχω φάει ωμό γιατί τα ήθελα για μεταπροπονητικό), μη το τραγικοποιείτε. Από μοσχάρι στον ατμομάγειρα δηλαδή είναι καλύτερα τα ωμά ασπράδια.

----------


## The Rock

> τα "κανει"ο ιδιος μεσα σε υπογεια μπουντρουμια...βραχε,στειλε μερικα απο δω,οκ??
> 
> 
> 
> σορυ μοντς,δεν μπορουσα να κρατηθω


Εννοείται αγαπητέ ! Έχω βγάλει και τα νέα μου αυγά που υπόσχονται αύξηση Τ και GH κατά 120%, μόνο για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, άρα όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε - That's The Rock's Way  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Drago από σούπερμάρκετ είναι αγαπητέ, της Megafarm αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## sctp

Αυγα ωμα = κινδυνος για σαλμονελα και αποροφηση μονο 50% της πρωτεινης που προσφερουν.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drryan28.htm  :05. Weights:

----------


## superman79

Kαι ας υποθεσουμε οτι τα τρως ωμα, ποση πρωτεινη θα παρεις? βια 15-20 γρ. Αξιζει το κοπο για 20 γρ να ρισκαρεις για σαλμονελα κλπ ενω εχεις τοσες πηγες να παρεις αυτη τη ποσοτητα χωρις κανενα ρισκο.Εγω παντως δε το ρισκαρω για κανενα λογο.

----------


## umgah

Διαβάστε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τα Ω3 λιπαρα. Νομίζω οτι θα δείξει τον δρόμο για την σωστότερη διατροφή.

----------


## deluxe

Ποσο λιπος εχει περιπου ενα μετριο αυγο;

----------


## giannis64

για ριξε μια ματια εδω   *Ο κρόκος αυγού και η σημασία του*

----------


## Ramrod

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο του MB τα αυγά περιέχουν ω3 μέσα σωστά? Ή δε περιέχουν όλα γιατί μπερδευτηκα.

Αν καταναλώνουμε 1-2 κρόκους αυγού ημερησίως είμαστε καλυμμένοι απο ω3?

----------


## Giannis9

Εσεις πως τρωτε τα αυγα σας?
εγω βραστα,και σχεδον οχι μελατα..
για πειτε..και πως ειναι καλο..και για περιοδο ογκου που ειμαι

----------


## Eddie

Μπορεις να τα τρως μελατα(περιπου 5λεπτα βρασιμο) και να τα βαζεις σε ενα μεγαλο μπολ μαζι με βρωμη.Πληρες γευμα.

Μπορεις επισης να τα τηγανισεις με πολυ λιγο λαδι σε αντικολλητικο κανονικα η ομελετα,με τρυμμενη ντοματα,πιπερια,κρεμμυδι κ.ο.κ.

Τα αυγα,ειτε ογκο κανεις ειτε γραμμωση δεν αλλαζει η διατροφικη αξια.Το θεμα ειναι με τι το συνοδευεις.

----------


## Giannis9

εμενα επιδη η διατροφη μου ειναι 3 γευματα,τα βασικα, τρωω 2 αυγα σχεδον καθε μερα μετα το μεσημεριανο φαι..πειτε καμια συμβουλη..

----------


## T0ny

> εμενα επιδη η διατροφη μου ειναι 3 γευματα,τα βασικα, τρωω 2 αυγα σχεδον καθε μερα μετα το μεσημεριανο φαι..πειτε καμια συμβουλη..


Ογκος με 2 αυγα δυσκολο...και με 3 γευματα ακομα ποιο Δυσκολο!!!

----------


## Eddie

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 



E αμα εσυ κανεις ογκο με τα τρια βασικα και 2 αυγα να κανω και γω τοτε γραμμωση με πιτσες και πιτογυρα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## primordial

> E αμα εσυ κανεις ογκο με τα τρια βασικα και 2 αυγα να κανω και γω τοτε γραμμωση με πιτσες και πιτογυρα


Τα πιτόγυρα είναι με αλάδωτη πίτα.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ??? 

Βασικά φίλε μου Γιάννη, δεν θέλω να σου γκρεμίσω τις όποιες φιλοδοξίες μπορεί να έχεις, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να βάλεις "όγκο"με την διατροφή που ακολουθείς....?? 
Καλό θα ήταν να ρίξεις μια ματιά στην ενότητα της διατροφής... 
*{μου την σπάει όταν γίνομαι γραφικός.....(αυτό θα ταίριαζε σε ένα άλλο thread)}*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ογκος με 2 αυγα δυσκολο...και με 3 γευματα ακομα ποιο Δυσκολο!!!



Στη γράμμωση τρώω 8 και απ' τον άλλο μήνα στον όγκο λέω να τα κάνω 10  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz: 

Για να μείνω οn topic, μόνο ομελέτα μπορώ να τα φάω. Σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι χωρίς λάδι.

----------


## gmalamos

τα αυγα εχουν πολυ καλη διατροφικη αξια..ασχετα αν δε τα παω καθολου....

----------


## Littlejohn

Στην κέτο, έτρωγα πολλάααα αυγά (ολόκληρα)...

Τώρα τρώω συνολικά μέσα στην μέρα 10 ασπράδια + 3 ολόκληρα...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Στην κέτο, έτρωγα πολλάααα αυγά (ολόκληρα)...
> 
> Τώρα τρώω συνολικά μέσα στην μέρα 10 ασπράδια + 3 ολόκληρα...


Σε ένα γεύμα οι 3 κρόκοι Γιάννη ή σε διαφορετικά;

----------


## alien.carmania

εγω τα κανω ομελετα γιατι ουτε εγω μπορω να τα φαω αλλιως...! οσα ασπραδια βαλω με ενα κροκο 2 φετες γαλοπουλα για να σπαει η γευση κ 1 κ.σ ελαιολαδο...! αυτα απο μενα...!

----------


## Giannis9

Σε ενα γευμα το μεσημεριανο τρωω 2 αυγα..
δικιο εχετε σε οτι μου λετε και ευχαριστω,απλως ακουστε να δειτε τι παιζει..
ημουν στα 87 κιλα περιπου,1.88 υψος..λογω μιας ασθενιας λιγο πριν το πασχα σε σε 3 μερεσ επεσα στα 80,τοτε για κανα 15ημερο μετα δε ετρωγα πολυ,λιγα πραγματα,,τωρα προσπαθω να τρωω οσο πιο καλα και πολυ μπορω αλλα δεν ξεπερναω αυτα τα κιλα..δηλαδη και το βραδυ ειναι γεματο το γευμα και παλι..

η αμαρτια μου απο την αλλη ειναι οτι μου καλαρεσε αυτο γιατι πανε να δειξουν οι κοιλιακοι ενω οι πλαγιοι εκαναν την εμφανιση τους..
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω,θα προσπαθησω να αυξησω τα γευματα μου..

----------


## KATERINI 144

συγχωνεύτηκε με το παρόν θέμα, χρεισιμοποιητε την αναζήτηση παιδες...

----------


## -beba-

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Tα έκανες ομελέτα τα αυγά Φώτη? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τωρα να σου πω εδω δεν κανω πλακα θα μου στεναχωρεθεις πάλι, να συνεχίσω και εγω την πλακα θα γραφεται πάλι οπου να'ναι, να σε μαστιγώσω χωρις να πω τιποτα εισαι μακριά..... ειμαι σε απόγνωση!

----------


## PAPA_JOHN

αν φαω 6 ωμα αυγα μονο το ασπρο παιρνω αρκετη πρωτεινη????????????

----------


## PAPA_JOHN

μετα την προπονιση

----------


## Littlejohn

> Σε ένα γεύμα οι 3 κρόκοι Γιάννη ή σε διαφορετικά;


Ανάμεσα σε 2-3 διαφορετικά γεύματα... Με βοηθάει να συμπληρώνω τα λίπη μου, αν δεν τα πάρω από τα λάδια...Βέβαια είναι ζωικά λιπαρά, αλλά από το `καθόλου λιπαρά` είναι καλύτερο...

----------


## Eddie

> Ανάμεσα σε 2-3 διαφορετικά γεύματα... Με βοηθάει να συμπληρώνω τα λίπη μου, αν δεν τα πάρω από τα λάδια...Βέβαια είναι ζωικά λιπαρά, αλλά από το `καθόλου λιπαρά` είναι καλύτερο...


Γιατι δε τρως μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο?Μια κουταλια ταχινι?Σουπερ :03. Thumb up: 

Ενας κροκος 300mg χοληστερινη.Τοσο διαβασα τις προαλλες.


Βεβαια να μου πεις,ειναι και τιγκα στις βιταμινες.

----------


## Littlejohn

Εκτός απ`αυτό σε ``γεμίζει`` και περισσότερο από ταχίνι ή ελαιόλαδο...

----------


## deluxe

Σε περιοδο γραμμωσης, 1-2 κροκοι πειραζουν;

----------


## killer85

Τελικά (διότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος) 8 ασπράδια και 2 κρόκοι μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν 120γρ κοτόπουλο?

----------


## Manos1989

> Τελικά (διότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος) 8 ασπράδια και 2 κρόκοι μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν 120γρ κοτόπουλο?


8 ασπράδια=32γ πρωτείνης
2 κρόκοι=5γ πρωτείνης
σύνολο 37γ πρωτείνης
Αρα το αντικαθιστόυν και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## Eddie

> 8 ασπράδια=32γ πρωτείνης
> 2 κρόκοι=5γ πρωτείνης
> σύνολο 37γ πρωτείνης
> Αρα το αντικαθιστόυν και με το παραπάνω.


Αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο.Καθε αυγο δε ζυγιζει το ιδιο,οποτε αυτα που λες ειναι κατα προσεγγιση.Το ασπραδι ξερουμε ποσο περιεκτικοτητα % πρωτεινη εχει?Μονο ετσι μπορεις να μετρησεις με ακριβεια.

----------


## Manos1989

> Αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο.Καθε αυγο δε ζυγιζει το ιδιο,οποτε αυτα που λες ειναι κατα προσεγγιση.Το ασπραδι ξερουμε ποσο περιεκτικοτητα % πρωτεινη εχει?Μονο ετσι μπορεις να μετρησεις με ακριβεια.


Και 8 μικρά αυγά να είναι το ασπράδι θα έχει τουλάχιστον 3γ πρωτείνης,άρα 24 σύνολο+5 από τους κρόκους=29.Τα 120γ κοτόπουλο έχουν 30...
Ε και προφανώς δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι αυγά θα φάει το παιδί,κατά προσέγγιση το είπα :01. Razz:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Τα 300γ ασπραδιού έχουν από 30-32γ πρωτεΐνης.

Καμια 10αρια μεσαία θυμάμαι ,μια φορά και εναν καιρό που έτρωγα.

Και τα 120γ στήθος φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ψημένο ,από 35-37γ πρωτεΐνης.

----------


## Eddie

> Και τα 120γ στήθος φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ψημένο ,από 35-37γ πρωτεΐνης.


Το κοτοπουλο αν δε κανω λαθος εχει 26% πρωτεινη.Οποτε στα 120γρ εχει 31γρ.

----------


## lef

Αν ξεχαστουν τα αυγα λιγο και ψιλοκαουν χανουν τις θρεπτικες τους ουσιες?ρωταω επειδη μου συμβαινει συχνα :01. Razz: 
ξεφευγω λιγο αλλα θελω να ρωτησω τα 200γρ κοτοπουλο που τρωω εγω ειναι υπερβολικη ποσοτητα(φιλετο γαλοπουλασ βασικα τρωω)?δεν ηξερα οτι εχουν τοσο μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη.ποσα γραμμαρια περιπου ειναι το ιδανικο? :01. Smile:

----------


## Haris Pilton

> Το κοτοπουλο αν δε κανω λαθος εχει 26% πρωτεινη.Οποτε στα 120γρ εχει 31γρ.


Ναι Eddie ,το κοτόπουλο τόσο έχει,αν πάρεις κάθε κομμάτι-μερος ξεχωριστά και βγάλεις μέσο όρο τόσο θα βγει,αλλά αν παρατηρήσεις καλύτερα μίλησα συγκεκριμένα για το στήθος φιλέτο κοτόπουλου ψημένο.

Το ίδιο είναι το μπούτι ,και το ίδιο το στήθος;Η ο λαιμός;

Στο μοσχάρι,το ίδιο ειναι το νουα και το ελία με την ουρά η το λαιμό;
Συγκεκριμένα γιαυτό δε χρησιμοποιώ μοσχάρι,διότι τα μέρη ειναι ισα με δυο δεκάδες ,και μου είναι και αδύνατον να βρω τις αντίστοιχες αγγλικές ορολογίες για κάθε κομμάτι του μοσχαριού ετσι ώστε να ξέρω ακριβώς τι ,και πόσο τρώω.

Ψιλά γράμματα ,αλλα αν δε υπήρχαν τα ψιλά γράμματα ,με τι θα ασχολούμουν;

----------


## killer85

τεσπα, μόλις έφαγα 8 ασπράδια και δύο κρόκους με ελάχιστο ελαιόλαδο στο τηγάνι, πιπερία και φρέσκο κρεμύδι...

Σήμερα δεν μπορούσα να φάω πάλι κοτόπουλο, βαρίομουν να πάω να ψωνίσω και δεν είχα άλλο κρεάς. Πάντως, αν πεινάς πολύ σε κρατάει καλύτερα αυτή η ομελέτα παρά το κοτοπουλάκι...

----------


## noz1989

> τεσπα, μόλις έφαγα 8 ασπράδια και δύο κρόκους με ελάχιστο ελαιόλαδο στο τηγάνι, πιπερία και φρέσκο κρεμύδι...
> 
> Σήμερα δεν μπορούσα να φάω πάλι κοτόπουλο, βαρίομουν να πάω να ψωνίσω και δεν είχα άλλο κρεάς. Πάντως, αν πεινάς πολύ σε κρατάει καλύτερα αυτή η ομελέτα παρά το κοτοπουλάκι...


Γιατι μονο κοτοπουλο τρως?? Δεν το συνοδευεις με υδατ, λαχανικα, λιπαρα η οτιδηποτε αλλο?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

κατι πρεπει να κανουμε παιδια,καθε μερα κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι,στο τελος θα χοροπηδαμε πανω κατω,και θα μουγκριζουμε.

----------


## -beba-

Φάτε ψάρια. Εγώ πλέον σπάνια τρωω κρέας. Εκτός αυτού είναι και πιο ευκολοχωνευτο το ψαρι.

----------


## Svein

Αυγα= δυσκοιλιότητα 

Ισχυει ?

----------


## killer85

> Γιατι μονο κοτοπουλο τρως?? Δεν το συνοδευεις με υδατ, λαχανικα, λιπαρα η οτιδηποτε αλλο?


Σήμερα ομελέτα
ρύζι μπασπάτι
1 ντομάτα
μισό αγγούρι
και ελαιόλαδο με λινέλαιο

Θα μουγρίζουμε η θα κακαρίζουμε, πάντως με τόσα αυγά το βλέπω να γεννάω κανένα στο τέλος  :08. Turtle: 

Το μοσχάρι μπορώ να το τρώω κάθε μέρα... αλλά το κοτόπουλο δεν κατεβαίνει...

Συνήθως προτιμώ γαλοπούλα κοκκινιστή μόνο με φρέσκια ντομάτα και ελάχιστο ελαιόλαδο και πιπερίες αλλά δεν το έχω συνέχεια...

----------


## Eddie

> Ναι Eddie ,το κοτόπουλο τόσο έχει,αν πάρεις κάθε κομμάτι-μερος ξεχωριστά και βγάλεις μέσο όρο τόσο θα βγει,αλλά αν παρατηρήσεις καλύτερα μίλησα συγκεκριμένα για το στήθος φιλέτο κοτόπουλου ψημένο.
> 
> Το ίδιο είναι το μπούτι ,και το ίδιο το στήθος;Η ο λαιμός;
> 
> Στο μοσχάρι,το ίδιο ειναι το νουα και το ελία με την ουρά η το λαιμό;
> Συγκεκριμένα γιαυτό δε χρησιμοποιώ μοσχάρι,διότι τα μέρη ειναι ισα με δυο δεκάδες ,και μου είναι και αδύνατον να βρω τις αντίστοιχες αγγλικές ορολογίες για κάθε κομμάτι του μοσχαριού ετσι ώστε να ξέρω ακριβώς τι ,και πόσο τρώω.
> 
> Ψιλά γράμματα ,αλλα αν δε υπήρχαν τα ψιλά γράμματα ,με τι θα ασχολούμουν;


Xαρη αν δε κανω λαθος το στηθος εχει 26%.Αν κανω excuse moi :01. Mr. Green: 

To μοσχαρι ειναι απαιχτο κρεας!Νουα τρωω μια φορα το μηνα επειδη ειναι πανακριβο.1+ κιλο 30 ευρω.Ποιο αλλο κομματι ειναι εξισου καλο να ζηταω ξερεις?Ας μην ξερουμε ακριβως την περιεκτικοτητα του.Εγω τωρα του ζηταω απαχο και (φανταζομαι) μου δινει απαχο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Haris Pilton

> Xαρη αν δε κανω λαθος το στηθος εχει 26%.Αν κανω excuse moi
> 
> To μοσχαρι ειναι απαιχτο κρεας!Νουα τρωω μια φορα το μηνα επειδη ειναι πανακριβο.1*+ κιλο 30 ευρω.*Ποιο αλλο κομματι ειναι εξισου καλο να ζηταω ξερεις?Ας μην ξερουμε ακριβως την περιεκτικοτητα του.Εγω τωρα του ζηταω απαχο και (φανταζομαι) μου δινει απαχο


 :02. Cyclops:   :02. Cyclops:   :02. Cyclops: 

Ρε συ ,απο που αγοράζεις;Απο κρεοπώλη στην έρημο;

Εδω εχει πάντως οσο και το κοτοπουλάκι σχεδόν,γύρω στα 7,5 ευρω το κιλο.

Απο το λίγο που το εχω ψάξει ,το νουα ειναι το πιο άπαχο ,σχεδόν το ίδιο με το στήθος κοτόπουλο ειναι σε ολα.

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε συ ,απο που αγοράζεις;Απο κρεοπώλη στην έρημο;
> 
> Εδω εχει πάντως οσο και το κοτοπουλάκι σχεδόν,γύρω στα 7,5 ευρω το κιλο.
> 
> Απο το λίγο που το εχω ψάξει ,το νουα ειναι το πιο άπαχο ,σχεδόν το ίδιο με το στήθος κοτόπουλο ειναι σε ολα.


Οχι ρε απλα ειναι δικα του τα μοσχαρια και επειδη τα λυπαται λεει δε τα σφαζει για οσο οσο lol

Το νουα οπως και να χει ειναι το αγαπημενο μου cheat.Ασπρη σαλτσα σβησμενο με κρασι και ρυζι.Κολαση!!Φτουυυυ τι το σκεφτηκα??τωρα πως θα φαω τσιπουρα με μπροκολλο γμτ.

Κανενα αλλο μερος του μοσχαριου καθαρο ξερουμε?

----------


## sogoku

Παντως εχω διαβασει για το αυγο οτι εχει διατροφικη αξια 93,7% οταν το γαλα εχει 80 και κατι και ψαρι κρεας λιγο πιο κατω.Το αυγο χρησιμοποιειται σαν σημειο αναφορας.Οποτε  full αυγα.

----------


## The Rock

> Xαρη αν δε κανω λαθος το στηθος εχει 26%.Αν κανω excuse moi
> 
> To μοσχαρι ειναι απαιχτο κρεας!Νουα τρωω μια φορα το μηνα επειδη ειναι πανακριβο.1+ κιλο 30 ευρω.Ποιο αλλο κομματι ειναι εξισου καλο να ζηταω ξερεις?Ας μην ξερουμε ακριβως την περιεκτικοτητα του.Εγω τωρα του ζηταω απαχο και (φανταζομαι) μου δινει απαχο


Δίκιο έχεις, 26% κοτόπουλο, 28% γαλοπούλα, 31% μοσχάρι και 30% χοιρινό.

----------


## Orc

Παιδιά προσοχή στα αυγά τώρα το καλοκαίρι. Πριν έσπασα ένα βρσμένο που μύριζε και ήταν λίγο γκρί το ασπράδι. Γιαυτό και όταν φτιάχνετε ομελέτες βάλτε τα σε ξεχωριστό πιάτο πριν τα ανακατέψετε με τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## killer85

Τι 30 ευρώ το νουά ρε παιδία... 22 ευρώ έχει το φιλέτο μοσχάρι που είναι το πιο ακριβό κομάτι. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Εγώ το αγοράζω 12 ευρώ και ακριβό είναι.... τι το περάσατε το κρέας χρυσάφι....

Με 30 ευρώ τρως δύο φιλέτα μοσχαρήσια σε top εστιατόριο...

Τα πιο άπαχα κομάτια είναι:

Κόντρα μπριζόλα
Φιλέτο 
Ουρά (κομάτι από το μπούτι)

----------


## Eddie

> Τι 30 ευρώ το νουά ρε παιδία... 22 ευρώ έχει το φιλέτο μοσχάρι που είναι το πιο ακριβό κομάτι.
> 
> Εγώ το αγοράζω 12 ευρώ και ακριβό είναι.... τι το περάσατε το κρέας χρυσάφι....
> 
> Με 30 ευρώ τρως δύο φιλέτα μοσχαρήσια σε top εστιατόριο...
> 
> Τα πιο άπαχα κομάτια είναι:
> 
> Κόντρα μπριζόλα
> ...


Δεν ειπα οτι εχει 30Ε το κιλο.Ειπα 1+ τωρα ποσο + δε θυμαμαι.

----------


## The Rock

> Τι 30 ευρώ το νουά ρε παιδία... 22 ευρώ έχει το φιλέτο μοσχάρι που είναι το πιο ακριβό κομάτι.
> 
> Εγώ το αγοράζω 12 ευρώ και ακριβό είναι.... τι το περάσατε το κρέας χρυσάφι....
> 
> Με 30 ευρώ τρως δύο φιλέτα μοσχαρήσια σε top εστιατόριο...
> 
> Τα πιο άπαχα κομάτια είναι:
> 
> Κόντρα μπριζόλα
> ...


Μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω και γώ αυτό, 23 ευρώ το κιλό το φιλέτο.

----------


## killer85

> Δεν ειπα οτι εχει 30Ε το κιλο.Ειπα 1+ τωρα ποσο + δε θυμαμαι.


Όχι ρε φίλε πολύ ακριβά το παίρνεις εγώ το πέρνω από 11 μέχρι 12 το κιλό...

Το πιο άπαχο κομάτι είναι η ουρά, αλλά για να το κατεβάσω το κάνω κιμά και έπιτα μπιφτεκάκι με quaker (βέβαια κάνω κανά 30λεπτό να το φάω) :08. Turtle:

----------


## soscagon

παλικαρια 8ελω να ρωτησω ποσα γρ προτεινης εχει 1 ασπραδι  κ ποσο  1 ολοκληρο....καπου  στο φορουμ ειχα δει  για 8 γρ το ασπραδι σκετο...  τι παιζει?? ξερει κανεισ??  ευχαρστω!!

----------


## arisfwtis

μεσο ορο στα 4 γρ πρωτεινης για τα ασπραδια

ενω για ολο το αυγο μεσος ορος 8-9 γραμμαρια

----------


## stamthedrum

> παλικαρια 8ελω να ρωτησω ποσα γρ προτεινης εχει 1 ασπραδι  κ ποσο  1 ολοκληρο....καπου  στο φορουμ ειχα δει  για 8 γρ το ασπραδι σκετο...  τι παιζει?? ξερει κανεισ??  ευχαρστω!!


Εξαρτάται. Ένα ασπράδι, ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του αυγού, έχει 3-4γρ πρωτεΐνης. Ένας κρόκος έχει 2.5-3γρ πρωτεΐνης.

Οπότε ένα αυγό συνολικά έχει 5.5-7γρ πρωτεΐνης. Ένα ασπράδι μόνο του να έχει 8γρ δεν παίζει, εκτός κι αν προέρχεται από κανένα γιγαντοαυγό!

----------


## giannis64

καλά είναι πριν ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα να ψάχνουμε με την αναζήτηση να δούμε αν υπάρχει ανάλογο θέμα ανοιχτό!! 


*Αυγά*

*αυγά ωμά*

----------


## Blackie

> Αυγα= δυσκοιλιότητα 
> 
> Ισχυει ?


Αν σκεφτείς πως εδώ και 2 βδομάδες καταναλώνω 65 ασπράδια εβδομαδιαίως και παρουσιάστηκε μια περίεργη δυσκοιλιότητα, μάλλον ισχύει... :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

Αμα βρασω 10 αυγα και τα βαλω σε ταπερ ποσο θα κρατησουν χωρις να εχουν κανενα προβλημα?Αναφερομαι και για καπως ψηλες θερμοκρασιες γιατι τα θελω για ταξιδι με αυτοκινητο.Το πασχα τα κραταμε μια βδομαδα,εδω 25-30 ωρες θα αντεξουν λετε?

----------


## tommygunz

Εντός ψυγείου σίγουρα καμιά βδομάδα με καμιά 10ριά μέρες. Εκτός ψυγείου και με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες που επικρατούν αυτό τον καιρό, 1 μέρα και πολύ είναι...

----------


## Ευρης

Παιδια καλησπερα μια ερωτηση εχω μονο ... για γευμα πριν την προπονηση μπορω ν εχω αυγα ? δηλαδη αντι για 2 κονσερβες τονο και ψωμακι ολικης να βαλω αυγα?μ ειναι πιο ευκολο και αν ναι ποια ποσοτητα ?

----------


## thanasis reaction

5-6 ασπραδια ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## gmalamos

Μια χαρα ειναι 5 6 ασπραδια.Βαλε και κανα χυμο.

----------


## Ευρης

Και κτ αλλο? ειναι καλο ν παιρνω πριν κ μετα whey? γτ πανω στ κουτι της ISO 100 π ειχα , εγραφε οτι ηταν ιδανικο ν παιρνεις πρωι, πριν κ μετα απο τη προπονηση.

----------


## Devil

λογικο ειναι να το γραφουν

αμα εχεις φαει κανα 2ωρο πριν την προπονηση εισαι οκ

δεν θες τιποτα αλλο πριν

παρε μετα το γυμναστηριο και στο πρωινο αμα θες

----------


## Ευρης

οκ ευχαριστω!

----------


## giannis64

μην ανοιγετε με το παραμικρο καινουργια θεματα! ψαξτε λιγο στο φορουμ αν υπαρχουν!

*[Ενα καλο tip πριν να ανοίξετε καινουργιο θεμα για να δείτε αν προυπαρχει είναι να κανετε Αλφαβητικη ταξινόμηση της Ενότητας .*
*Αριστερα πανω από το πρωτο τοπικ της Ενότητας είναι το κουμπι Θεμα που κανει αυξουσα/φθινουσα ταξιμομηση βασει γραμματος,οπότε αν θελετε να δείτε αν υπάρχει τόπικ για το Animal Cuts πατατε το θεμα ,τα ταξινομει αλφαβητικα και το τοπικ που αφορα το Animal Cuts βρισκεται στην 2η σελίδα.*
*Kατα αυτον τον τρόπο θα διευκολύνεστε ταχυτατα βρίσκωντας το προιον που θελετε αλλα και θα αποφευγουμε τις διπλοεγγραφες σε προιοντα.]*




*ασπραδι αυγου* 

*Αυγά*‎

και αλλα τοσα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SERET

Εχουν πολυ λιπος ; Γι αυτο τα αποφευγουμε; Και ποσο εχουν;

Τα ασπραδια [αφομοιωνονται]-[χονευονται]   καλιτερα ωμα η΄βρασμενα;

Θα ΄θελα απαντησεις.
Ευχαριστω εκ΄των προτερων

----------


## Devil

εγω τρωω και κροκο και απραδι... 

βγαζοντας τον κροκο πετας τις μισες πρωτεινες και οτι θρεπτικο εχει μεσα το αυγο....

και μπορουσες να κανεις την ερωτηση σου στις γενικες.... :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

> εγω τρωω και κροκο και απραδι... 
> 
> βγαζοντας τον κροκο πετας τις μισες πρωτεινες και οτι θρεπτικο εχει μεσα το αυγο....
> 
> και μπορουσες να κανεις την ερωτηση σου στις γενικες....


+1 σε όλα... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγω τρωω και κροκο και απραδι... 
> 
> βγαζοντας τον κροκο πετας τις μισες πρωτεινες και οτι θρεπτικο εχει μεσα το αυγο....
> 
> και μπορουσες να κανεις την ερωτηση σου στις γενικες....


Σε όσα αυγά και να φας, θα φας και μαζί τον κρόκο ή 6 ασπράδια 2 κρόκους για παραδειγμα?

----------


## eri_87

Οι κρόκοι έχουν χοληστερίνη. Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με χοληστερίνη μπορείς να τα τρως για λίγο καιρό κ μετά κάνε καμιά εξέταση να δεις τί παίζει, ίσως να μη σε επηρεάζουν. 
Αλλιώς πέτα τα ή κάνε καμιά μάσκα προσώπου... :01. Mr. Green: 
Δε ξέρω πως αφομοιώνονται καλύτερα αλλά όχι κ ωμά... Ειδικά αν είναι αγοραστά.

----------


## hiko

> Οι κρόκοι έχουν χοληστερίνη. Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με χοληστερίνη μπορείς να τα τρως για λίγο καιρό κ μετά κάνε καμιά εξέταση να δεις τί παίζει, ίσως να μη σε επηρεάζουν. 
> Αλλιώς πέτα τα ή κάνε καμιά μάσκα προσώπου...
> Δε ξέρω πως αφομοιώνονται καλύτερα αλλά όχι κ ωμά... Ειδικά αν είναι αγοραστά.


+1 σε ολα. ενα πεταξεις τους κροκους σιμενει οτι πετας την μιση πρωτεινη.
το ολο προβλιμα ειναι στην χολιστερινη που εχουν οι κροκοι, εαν δεν εχεις τετειο θεμα φατα ολοκλιρα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Το ένα αυγό αν θα φας μονο το ασπράδι 4 γραμ. πρωτεΐνη δεν έχει?

----------


## Apostolis123

> +1 σε ολα. ενα πεταξεις τους κροκους σιμενει οτι πετας την μιση πρωτεινη.
> το ολο προβλιμα ειναι στην χολιστερινη που εχουν οι κροκοι, εαν δεν εχεις τετειο θεμα φατα ολοκλιρα


Ενα αυγο με κροκο μερα παρα μερα εγω εχω ρωτησει γιατρο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ο κροκος.

----------


## Devil

> Σε όσα αυγά και να φας, θα φας και μαζί τον κρόκο ή 6 ασπράδια 2 κρόκους για παραδειγμα?


συνηθως κανω 4 κροκους + 1-2 ασπραδια.... για τις υπολοιπες πρωτεινες βαζω τυρι.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Ενα αυγο με κροκο μερα παρα μερα εγω εχω ρωτησει γιατρο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ο κροκος.


πες του να διαβασει τιποτα....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## El Topo

> συνηθως κανω 4 κροκους + 1-2 ασπραδια.... για τις υπολοιπες πρωτεινες βαζω τυρι....


Kαθημερινά?
Και γιατί λιγότερα ασπράδια (που δε βλάπτουν σε κάτι) απ'ότι κρόκους?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Kαθημερινά?
> Και γιατί λιγότερα ασπράδια (που δε βλάπτουν σε κάτι) απ'ότι κρόκους?


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

αν ειναι δυνατων ρε παιδια. φτιαχτηκε και η αναζητηση και ακομα τα ιδια? ψαξτε λιγο μεσα στο φορουμ. μην ανοιγετε αμεσως καινουργιο θεμα.

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...84%CE%BF%CF%85

Αυγά

----------


## beefmeup

> Ενα αυγο με κροκο μερα παρα μερα εγω εχω ρωτησει γιατρο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ο κροκος.


οτι εγραψε ο ντεβιλ..
μια χαρα ειναι ο κροκος.

----------


## tasos2

Σας παραθετω αποσπασματα απο το περιοδικο musclemug απο αρθρο υπερ των κροκων.

"Την πρωτη φορα που το ολοκληρο αυγο δεχθηκε επιθεση απο τον τυπο ηταν στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του '70 οταν η λεξη χολιστερινη εγινε γνωστη σε καθε ανθρωπο. Τα υψηλα επιπεδα χολιστερινης που παρατηρηθαν σε ολο τον πληθυσμο των ΗΠΑ συνδεθηκαν με την αυξηση των καρδιακων παθησεων Στην κορυφη του καταλογου ηταν ο κροκος επειδη περιειχε χολιστερολη. Ο κοσμος εψαχνε να βρει μια ευκολη λυση για ενα περιπλοκο προβλημα και ο κροκος ηταν αποδιοπομπαιος τραγος."

"Ποια ειναι η συνηθεστερη εσφαλμενη αντιληψη που εχουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι για τα αυγα? Οτι το ασπραδι εχει ολα τα αμινοξεα. Αυτο ειναι λαθος. Ο κροκος περιεχει τη μιση ποσοτητα πρωτεινης του αυγου και επιπλεον 3 πολυ σημαντικα αμινοξεα που εχουν θειουχα βαση: κιστεινη, κυστινη και μεθιονινη."

"Οι μονες τροφες που δεν περιεχουν χοληστερολη ειναι τα λαχανικα αρα λοιπον εαν εσεις τρωτε κρεας, ψαρι ή γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα, ο οργανισμος σας πρεπει ναα την αντιμετωπισει."

"Οταν οι ιατρικες ερευνες εστιαστηκαν στις αιτιες που δημιουργουν την αρτηριοσκληρυνση ανακαλυψαν οτι ενα απο τα στοιχεια που υπηρχε στα αποθεματα των φραγμενων αρτηριων ειναι η χοληστερολη. Αφου λοιπον η χοληστερολη ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενη τους φανηκε λογικο να βγαλουν το συμπερασμα οτι η αρτηριοσκληρυνση θα μπορουσε να μειωθει με τη μειωση της ληψης της μεσω της διατροφης.
  Ομως αυτη η υποθεση εχει πολλα κενα σημεια. Η υγεια μας δε βλαπεται οταν τρωμα τροφες που περιεχουν χοληστερολη επειδη ο οργανισμος μας απορροφα μονο το 2% της χοληστερολης που υπαρχουν στις τροφες. Εστω και αν καταφερνατε με καποιον τροπο να αποφυγετε τη διατροφικη ληψη χοληστερολης, το σωμα σας το ιδιο θα την κατασκευαζε με αρκετα κανονικους ρυθμους. Ο οργανισμος προσπαθει παντα να κραταει τα επιπεδα χοληστερολης σταθερα και την παραγει στις ποσοτητες που χρειαζεται. Πολλοι ειδικοι πιστευουν οτι ο τυπος χοληστερολης που κατασκευαζει το σωμα ειναι πολυ δυσκολοτερο να εξουδετερωθει απο τον τυπο που λαμβανεται απο τις τροφες.
     Λογω της παραπανω οργανικης λειτουργιας, το να τρωμε τροφες που περιεχουν χοληστερολη επηρεαζει ελαχιστα τα μονιμα επιπεδα χοληστερολης του οργανισμου."


"Δεν ειναι η χοληστερολη αλλα τα κορεσμενα λιπη που δημιουργουν την αρτηριοσκληρυνση και τα αλλα κυκλοφορικα προβληματα. Το κορεσμενα λιπη μετατρεπονται σε χοληστερολη στο ηπαρ με αποτελεσμα να αυξανει δραματικα τα επιπεδα της LDL."


"Ο κροκος περιεχει ενα εκπληκτικο θρεπτικο στοιχειο που ονομαζεται λεκιθινη. Η λεκιθινη ειναι ενας ισχυρος γαλακτοματοποιητικος παραγων που βοηθα τη μεταφορα της χοληστερολης μεσα στον οργανισμο. Εαν δεν υπαρχει ερκετη ποσοτητα λεκιθινης η χοληστερολη συσσωρευεται στις αρτηριες."

"Στο νοσοκομειο Highland της πολης Oakland στην Καλιφορνια, 13 ασθενεις ετρωγαν 15 κροκους την ημερα. Κανενας δεν εμφανισε σημαντικη αυξηση στα επιπεδα χοληστερολης του αιματος. Επιπλεον 4 απο αυτους ειχαν χαμηλοτερα επιπεδα χοληστερολης μετα το τελος της ερευνας"

"Σαν συμπερασμα λοιπον ΝΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΥΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΥΓΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΟΚΟ!!!"

----------


## eri_87

Το έχουμε αναλύσει αρκετά ξανά αυτό το θέμα... Οι κρόκοι να αποφεύγονται μόνο από αυτούς που έχουν υψηλή χοληστερίνη. Υπάρχουν άτομα που καταναλώνουν καθημερινά 4-5 ή και παραπάνω ολόκληρα αυγά κ δεν έχουν αυξημένες τιμές. Οπότε ο καθένας κάνει δοκιμή στον εαυτό του, κάνει έναν έλεγχο και συνεχίζει ανάλογα... 
Είναι και νόστιμοι οι άτιμοι κρόκοι... :01. Razz: 

Και δεν πετάμε τη μισή πρωτεΐνη, 4 έχει το ασπράδι κ 2 ο κρόκος νομίζω... αλλά έχει άλλες ουσίες θρεπτικές ο κρόκος!

----------


## tasos2

> Το έχουμε αναλύσει αρκετά ξανά αυτό το θέμα... Οι κρόκοι να αποφεύγονται μόνο από αυτούς που έχουν υψηλή χοληστερίνη. Υπάρχουν άτομα που καταναλώνουν καθημερινά 4-5 ή και παραπάνω ολόκληρα αυγά κ δεν έχουν αυξημένες τιμές. Οπότε ο καθένας κάνει δοκιμή στον εαυτό του, κάνει έναν έλεγχο και συνεχίζει ανάλογα... 
> Είναι και νόστιμοι οι άτιμοι κρόκοι...
> 
> Και δεν πετάμε τη μισή πρωτεΐνη, 4 έχει το ασπράδι κ 2 ο κρόκος νομίζω... αλλά έχει άλλες ουσίες θρεπτικές ο κρόκος!


Δε διαβασες το αποσμασμα που εβαλα? Αφου λεει εν ολιγοις οτι οι κροκοι κανουν καλο σε ατομα με υψηλη χοληστερολη λογω της λεκιθινης που εχουν και αυτο με ερευνες

----------


## eri_87

> Δε διαβασες το αποσμασμα που εβαλα? Αφου λεει εν ολιγοις οτι οι κροκοι κανουν καλο σε ατομα με υψηλη χοληστερολη λογω της λεκιθινης που εχουν και αυτο με ερευνες


 :08. In and Out:  :08. In and Out:  :08. In and Out: 
Ήταν μεγάλο το ποστ και δε το διάβασα όλο.... :01. Mr. Green:  Τότε λέω να γίνω ζωντανό πειραματόζωο... Θα τρώω καθημερινά 2-3 ολόκληρα αυγά κ μετά θα κάνω εξετάσεις! Κι ο Θεός βοηθός!!!!

----------


## savage

> ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΟΚΟ!!!"


ΠΕΣTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Διαβάστε και αυτό το άρθρο του Παναγιώτη Muscleboss Ο κρόκος αυγού και η σημασία του

Αυτό για τη χολιστερίνη του κρόκου έχει καταρριφθεί από καιρό. Περισσότερο πρέπει να ανησυχούμε για το λίπος του κρόκου παρά για τη χολιστερίνη του.
Τον τελευταίο 1μιση χρόνο τρώω τουλάχιστον 3 κρόκους τη μέρα. Η χολιστερίνη στις εξετάσεις πάντα αρκετά κάτω απ' το όριο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Το τελευταιο διαστημα τρωω ανα 2η μερα 7 ασπραδια και 4 κροκους.Και οταν θα μπω σε κετο θα τρωω μαλλον καθε μερα ολοκληρα.

Εκει θα δουμε τι θα μας πουν οι εξετασεις..

----------


## giannis64

παιδια πριν καποια ποστ σας εδωσα μερικα θεματα να διαβασετε πριν κανετε οποια ερωτηση εχετε

*Αυγά*

*αυγά ωμά*

Ο κρόκος αυγού και η σημασία του

δεν τα διαβασατε και αναγκαστικα να τα συγχωνευσω. ειναι κριμα να κανουμε σε ενα θεμα τις ιδιες ερωτησεις 10 φορες.
διαβαστε αυτο το θεμα απο την αρχη και μετα ξαναρωτατε αν δεν καλυφτητε απο τα ποστ.

----------


## Pavlos17

2 κροκους καθε μερα,και ειμαι μια χαρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Kαθημερινά?
> Και γιατί λιγότερα ασπράδια (που δε βλάπτουν σε κάτι) απ'ότι κρόκους?



οχι καθημερινα... συνηθως οταν δεν εχω κοκκινο κρεας....
γιατι εγω θελω την χολιστερινη.... :01. Wink:

----------


## El Topo

Πάντως κάντε λίγο κράτει (ορισμένοι) με τους κρόκους.

Καλά τα muscle mag, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ έστω κι ένα γιατρό να συνιστά 3-4 κρόκους τη μέρα που καταναλώνετε μερικοί.
Δεν αμφισβητώ πως πράγματι εσάς μπορεί να μη σας βλάπτουν, όμως δεν είναι ο κανόνας ότι τόσο μεγάλες ποσότητες αυγών δεν είναι επιβλαβείς.

Οπότε, οι τρίτοι ας είναι λίγο προσεχτικοί και ας μην πέφτουν με τα μούτρα, γιατί ενδέχεται να έχουν προβλήματα.
Δε μπορεί τόσοι γιατροί να κάνουν λάθος που λένε μέχρι 4-5 αυγά την εβδομάδα. 
Αυτός ο περιορισμός ίσως να μην τους αφορά όλους φυσικά, αλλά ούτε και οι 3-4 κρόκοι την ημέρα ενδείκνυνται για όλους.
Και κάποια άρθρα που διάβασα από links που παραθέτετε πάνω κάτω αυτό λένε (πχ του Slaine έλεγε για 2-3 αυγά την εβδομάδα για ενήλικες και 4-5 για παιδιά).
Άλλωστε το τι κάνουν κάποιοι bb μόνο τεκμήριο δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί, αφού γενικά οι ουσίες αλλά και οι ποσότητες που καταναλώνουν απέχουν πολύ από το να χαρακτηριστούν φυσιολογικές αλλά και υγιεινές.

Γι'αυτό προσοχή και όχι πειραματισμούς με πράγματα που μακροχρόνια (γιατί τότε εμφανίζονται τα προβλήματα αυτά) ενδέχεται να βλάψουν.

----------


## tasos2

Φιλε El topo. Διαβασε προσεκτικα το αρθρο του musclemug. Εξηγει γιατι οι γιατροι εχουν (ή μαλλον ειχαν αλλα μερικοι ειναι ακομα κολλημενοι) αυτη την αποψη. Και εγινε ερευνα σε νοσοκομειο της Καλιφορνια οπου οι ασθενεις δεν καταναλωναν 3-4 κροκους τη μερα αλλα 13.

----------


## savage

15 oxi 13

----------


## tasos2

ναι λαθος μου!! :01. Smile:

----------


## PEGY

Καλησπέρα!
ανοιξα νέο θέμα γιατι δεν είδα να υπάρχει προηγούμενο....
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω, γιατί προτείνετε η χρήση περισσότερο του ασπραδιού ; τοσο επιβαρυντικός είναι ο κρόκος; Γενικές πληροφορίες έχω αλλά θέλω να μάθω κ πιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα...
Εγώ δλδ που είμαι 55 κιλά 1.65 αν τρώω σε ένα γεύμα δύο αυγά ολοκληρα αντί για 4-5ασπράδια κ ένα κρόκο τι θρεπτική διαφορά θα έχω;

----------


## eri_87

Εδώ http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...85%CE%B3%CE%BF έχουμε αναλύσει περί αυγών... υπάρχουν και μελέτες για το αν και πόσο επιβαρυντικοί είναι οι κρόκοι! 
Κατ' εμε, μπορείς να τρως 2ολόκληρα αυγά κάθε μέρα. Αν θες παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη συμπληρώνεις ασπράδι!

----------


## PMalamas

Γεια σου Πεγγυ, 
με μια αναζητηση για το αβγο θα βρεις αυτο που θες.
Δες αυτο.
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...93%CE%9F%CE%A5

----------


## Triumph

> Καλησπέρα!
> ανοιξα νέο θέμα γιατι δεν είδα να υπάρχει προηγούμενο....
> Ηθελα να ρωτήσω, γιατί προτείνετε η χρήση περισσότερο του ασπραδιού ; τοσο επιβαρυντικός είναι ο κρόκος; Γενικές πληροφορίες έχω αλλά θέλω να μάθω κ πιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα...
> Εγώ δλδ που είμαι 55 κιλά 1.65 αν τρώω σε ένα γεύμα δύο αυγά ολοκληρα αντί για 4-5ασπράδια κ ένα κρόκο τι θρεπτική διαφορά θα έχω;


Αυτή την απορία είχα και εγώ και τώρα πραγματικά δν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι
υπάρχει αύτος ο μύθος με τον κρόκο.Σου συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να διαβάσεις αύτο το άρδο http://metavolismos.com/?p=820 ,αλλά κ τα άρθα των παίδιων πιο πάνω είναι πολύ χρήσιμα. Οσον αφορά για το πόσα αύγα πρέπει να τρως,αύτο θα το αποφασίσεις εσύ.

----------


## giannis64

εγινε συγχωνευση των θεματων.
παιδια ψαχνετε το φορουμ..

----------


## PEGY

σορυ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Επειδή διάβασα οτι αν έχει καποιος απορία δεν διαβάζει τα προηγούμενα κ ανοιγει ντουγρού καινούριο, το εψαξα κ δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Κ τώρα τσούπ υπηρχε ολοκληρο θέμα..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## PEGY

Την έκανα την ψαχτική μου, παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :03. Awesome: 
Απ ότι κατάλαβα ο κρόκος δεν είναι επιβλαβής απλά αν θες παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη χωρις παραπάνω ΚΑΛΑ λιπαρά βάζεις περισσότερα ασπράδια....
Προσωπικά λυπάμαι να πετάω τον κρόκο, αμαρτία είναι που λέει κ η γιαγιά μου που μου τα δίνει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Με δύο ολοκληρα αυγά την μέρα ή μερα παρά μέρα νομίζω πως είμαι εντάξη :05. Biceps: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Την έκανα την ψαχτική μου, παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
> Απ ότι κατάλαβα ο κρόκος δεν είναι επιβλαβής απλά αν θες παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη χωρις παραπάνω ΚΑΛΑ λιπαρά βάζεις περισσότερα ασπράδια....
> Προσωπικά λυπάμαι να πετάω τον κρόκο, αμαρτία είναι που λέει κ η γιαγιά μου που μου τα δίνει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Με δύο ολοκληρα αυγά την μέρα ή μερα παρά μέρα νομίζω πως είμαι εντάξη
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


_Εγώ πάντως εγώ τους κρόκους δεν τους πετάω τους δίνω στο πουλάκι μου!

......... έχω μια καρδερίνα μην παρεξηγηθώ!_

----------


## PMalamas

> Την έκανα την ψαχτική μου, παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
> Απ ότι κατάλαβα ο κρόκος δεν είναι επιβλαβής απλά αν θες παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη χωρις παραπάνω ΚΑΛΑ λιπαρά βάζεις περισσότερα ασπράδια....
> Προσωπικά λυπάμαι να πετάω τον κρόκο, αμαρτία είναι που λέει κ η γιαγιά μου που μου τα δίνει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Με δύο ολοκληρα αυγά την μέρα ή μερα παρά μέρα νομίζω πως είμαι εντάξη
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


ε αμα ειναι και σπιτικα πολυ μεγαλυτερο το κριμα...

----------


## eri_87

> ε αμα ειναι και σπιτικα πολυ μεγαλυτερο το κριμα...


Ναι ρε, τί λες, κρίμα είναι! Κι εμας τώρα που άρχισαν κ γεννάνε οι κότες (όλο το χειμώνα αγοράζαμε  :01. Sneaky: ) τρώω ολόκληρα κατά βάση! Και είναι κ κάτι μεγάλα...  :banana:

----------


## PEGY

> _Εγώ πάντως εγώ τους κρόκους δεν τους πετάω τους δίνω στο πουλάκι μου!
> 
> ......... έχω μια καρδερίνα μην παρεξηγηθώ!_


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

κ εγώ αυτό έκανα.....

----------


## SeXperT

με 4 ασπραδια και 2 κροκους τη μερα δεν εχεις προβλημα...

εγω τωρα αρχησα τρωω 3... σε λιγο καιρο θα παω για εξετασεις και θα σας ενημερωσω...

----------


## willy

> Αυγα= δυσκοιλιότητα 
> 
> Ισχυει ?


Δεν γνωρίζω αν φέρνουν δυσκοιλιότητα τα αυγά, πάντως είχα κάποτε πρόβλημα  και μου πρότεινε ο γιατρός να τρώω καθημερινά ακτινίδια.

Τρώγε  1-2 την ημέρα!!!


Μαρμελάδα θα βγαίνουν!!  :01. Mr. Green: 


Σου μιλάει ένας πρώην παθόν!  :01. Wink:

----------


## PMalamas

> Μαρμελάδα θα βγαίνουν!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Μπα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο για τα αβγα ισα ισα το αντιθετο ειχα ακουσει..

----------


## giannis64

παιδια περασε η μεταφορικη.. :01. Wink:

----------


## willy

> Μπα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο για τα αβγα ισα ισα το αντιθετο ειχα ακουσει..



Τι εννοείς;  :01. Unsure:   Ότι δεν θα βγαίνουν "μαρμελάδα" ?  :01. Mr. Green: 


Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη αλλά με έχουν πιάσει τα γέλια, με όλο το σεβασμό έτσι;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

> Τι εννοείς;   Ότι δεν θα βγαίνουν "μαρμελάδα" ? 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη αλλά με έχουν πιάσει τα γέλια, με όλο το σεβασμό έτσι;


Μα εσυ το λες πιο πανω και ρωτας εμενα τι εννοω?

----------


## willy

> Μα εσυ το λες πιο πανω και ρωτας εμενα τι εννοω?



Συγνώμη, αντελήφθην λάθος!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Marine

Ο κροκος εχει λεκιθινη..καντε μια ερευνα στο google τι κανει η λεκιθινη

----------


## giannis64

καποια ποστ μεταφερθηκαν εδω Γενικές Ερωτήσεις Διατροφής ΙΙ 

τα επομενα οφ τα βλεπω να τα διαγραφω τελειως.
νομιζω πως ξερετε ολοι να κανετε κουοτ και να μεταφερεται τις συζητησεις σας στα αναλογα θεματα.

----------


## NASSER

> Ο κροκος εχει λεκιθινη..καντε μια ερευνα στο google τι κανει η λεκιθινη





*ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ* 
Η λεκιθίνη είναι μια λιπαρή  ουσία που παράγεται από το συκώτι και συντίθεται από χολίνη. Είναι  επίσης παρούσα σε μερικά τρόφιμα. Η λεκιθίνη πήρε την ονομασία της από  την ελληνική λέξη για τον κρόκο του αυγού (λέκι-θος). Αποτελείται από  φωσφατιδυλοχολίνες, οι οποίες είναι μια ομάδα φωσφολιπιδίων που το  καθένα παράγεται από γλυκερόλη, φώσφορο, χολίνη και δύο λιπαρά οξέα που  ποικίλουν κάθε φορά. Παρόλα αυτά, ο όρος λεκιθίνη συχνά περιγράφει μια  ευρύτερη ομάδα ουσιών δηλαδή, φωσφατιδυλοχολίνη μαζί με  φωσφατιδυλοϊνοσιτόλη, φωσφατιδυλοαιθανολαμίνη, φωσφατιδυλοσερίνη και  ελεύθερα λιπαρά οξέα, χολίνη και ινοσιτόλη.

*ΔΡΑΣΗ
*Η  λεκιθίνη είναι μια πολύ πλούσια πρωταρχική πηγή χολίνης, η οποία είναι  απαραίτητη για τη δημιουργία της ακετυλοχολίνης, ενός νευροδιαβιβαστή  που είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικός για τη φυσιολογική εγκεφαλική λειτουργία.  
Η φωσφατιδυλοχολίνη της λεκιθίνης δρα ως δομικό συστατικό των  κυτταρικών μεμβρανών και είναι επίσης γαλακτωματοποιητικό συστατικό της  χολής. 
Η λεκιθίνη αυξάνει την απέκκριση των αποβλήτων από ουδέτερα  στεροειδή μόρια. Αυτό μπορεί να μειώσει την απορρόφηση της διατροφικής  χοληστερόλης από τα περιεχόμενα του εντέρου, ενώ μπορεί επίσης να  περιορίσει την επαναπορρόφηση της ενδογενούς χοληστερόλης από τη ροή του  αίματος.

*ΩΦΕΛΕΙΑ ΛΗΨΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΕΚΙΘΙΝΗΣ* 
Υψηλή Χοληστερόλη 
Η  λεκιθίνη μπορεί να είναι αποτελεσματική στη μείωση των υψηλών επιπέδων  λιπιδίων στο αίμα, αλλά για να επιτευχθεί αυτό θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται  σε υψηλές ποσότητες (1). 
Χολολιθίαση 
Η λεκιθίνη μπορεί να  αυξήσει την ικανότητα που έχει η χολή να διαλύει τη χοληστερόλη και  μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη στην πρόληψη της χολολιθίασης (2). Στην ελάχιστη  δόση των 2g ημερησίως, η λεκιθίνη μπορεί να εξομαλύνει τη χαμηλή  αναλογία φωσφολιπίδιων/χοληστερόλης. 
Γεροντική Άνοια 
Υπάρχουν  πολλές αντικρουόμενες μελέτες σχετικά με τη χρήση της λεκιθίνης στη  γεροντική άνοια. Μια δοκιμή που πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1996 έδειξε ότι η  φωσφατιδυλοσερίνη που προέρχεται από λεκιθίνη σόγιας βελτιώνει τις  διανοητικές διαταραχές (3). 
Όψιμη Δυσκινησία 
Η όψιμη  δυσκινησία χαρακτηρίζεται από επαναλαμβανόμενες και ανεξέλεγκτες  κινήσεις που προκαλούνται από μακροχρόνια χρήση «νευροληπτικών» ή  αντιψυχωτικών φαρμάκων. 
Προκαταρτικές μελέτες έδειξαν ότι μερικοί  ασθενείς μπορεί να επωφεληθούν από τα υψηλά επίπεδα είτε λεκιθίνης είτε  χολίνης. Είναι βέβαιο ότι θα πραγματοποιηθούν περαιτέρω μελέτες στον  τομέα αυτό (4, 5, 6). 
Πολλαπλή Σκλήρυνση 
Υπάρχουν μερικές  μελέτες που αποδεικνύουν ότι το περιεχόμενο της μυελίνης σε  φωσφολιπίδια μειώνεται στους πάσχοντες από πολλαπλή σκλήρυνση (7). Τα  συμπληρώματα λεκιθίνης ή χολίνης μπορεί να συμβάλλουν στην επιβράδυνση  της επιδείνωσης της κατάστασης των περιβλημάτων μυελίνης των νεύρων. 

*ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ 
*Δεν  έχει αναφερθεί καμία παρενέργεια της λεκιθίνης στο επίπεδο των 100g  ημερησίως για περίοδο λήψης τεσσάρων μηνών. Υψηλότερες δοσολογίες μπορεί  να προκαλέσουν ελαφρές ενοχλήσεις στην κοιλιά, διάρροια και ναυτία. Δεν  έχουν καθοριστεί τα επίπεδα ασφαλείας στα νεαρά παιδιά, τις έγκυες, τις  γυναίκες σε θηλασμό και τους ασθενείς με σοβαρές ηπατικές ή νεφρικές  παθήσεις.
*ΑΛΛΗΛΕΠΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ* 
Δεν υπάρχουν γνωστές αλληλεπιδράσεις με άλλα φάρμακα ή αντενδείξεις της λεκιθίνης.

*ΠΗΓΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΤΡΟΦΙΜΑ* 

*Τρόφιμα* *(mg/100g)*                                        Σιτάρι                         2820                                        Σόγια                         1480                                         Φιστίκια                        1113                                        Καλαμπόκι                          953                                        Συκώτι                          850                                        Βρώμη                          650                                        Ρύζι                          580                                        Πέστροφα                          580                                        Κρέας                          450-750                                        Αυγά (1 αυγό)                          350                                        Βούτυρο                          150                        Τα  συμπληρώματα λεκιθίνης παρασκευάζονται συνήθως από αυγά ή σόγια, αλλά η  λεκιθίνη σόγιας προτιμάται από διατροφικής πλευράς διότι έχει υψηλότερη  αναλογία πολυακόρεστων/κορεσμένων λιπαρών οξέων. 
Σπουδαιότητα των Προϊόντων Αλεύκαντης Λεκιθίνης 
Η  παραγωγή αλεύκαντης λεκιθίνης είναι πιο αργή και απαιτεί εντατική  εργασία συγκριτικά με αυτήν της συμβατικής λεκιθίνης. Η διαδικασία δεν  περιλαμβάνει διαλύτες και δίνει ένα πιο σταθερό προϊόν.*

ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ* 
1.  Polichetti E, et al. Cholesterol-lowering effect of soyabean lecithin  in normolipidaemic rats by stimulation of biliary lipid secretion.  British J Nutrition, 75;3:471-478 1996. 
2. Ochi H, Tazuma S,  Kajiyama G. Lecithin hydrophobicity modulates the process of cholesterol  crystal nucleation and growth in supersaturated model bile systems.  Biochem J, 318 Pt 1:139-144 1996. 
3. Sakai M, Yamatoya H, Kudo S.  Pharmacological effects of phosphatidylserine enzymatically synthesized  from soybean lecithin on brain functions in rodents. J Nutr SCi  Vitaminol, 42;1:47-54 1996. 
4. Davis KL, Hollister LE, Barchas JD,  Berger PA. Choline in tardive dyskinesia and Huntington’s disease:  preliminary results from a pilot study. Am J Psychiatry 1979;136:772-76.  
5. Gelenberg AJ, Doller-Wojcik JC, Growdon JH. Choline and lecithin  in the treatment of tardive dyskinesia: preliminary results from a  pilot study. Am J Psychiatry 1979;136:772-76. 
6. Anderson BG, Reker  D, Ristich M, et al. Lecithin treatment of tardive dyskinesia - a  progress report. Psychopharmacol Bull 1982;18:87-88. 
7. Tong XW, Xue QM. Alterations of serum phospholipids in patients with multiple sclerosis. Clin Med J, 106;9:650-654 1993.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

_Παίδες να σας ρωτήσω, τα ασπράδια είναι γρήγορης απορρόφησης, ενώ  άμα τα φας μαζί με κρόκο λόγο την λιπαρών γίνετε πιο αργείς, έτσι?_ :01. Unsure:

----------


## Nio

> _Παίδες να σας ρωτήσω, τα ασπράδια είναι γρήγορης απορρόφησης, ενώ  άμα τα φας μαζί με κρόκο λόγο την λιπαρών γίνετε πιο αργείς, έτσι?_


Όπως τα λες. Μπορείς να φας ασπράδια και μεταπροπονητικά, αφού δεν έχει και μεγάλες διαφορές στον χρόνο απορρόφησης από μια whey. (But δεν μιλάμε για ολόκληρα αυγά, μόνο για τα ασπράδια)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Όπως τα λες. Μπορείς να φας ασπράδια και μεταπροπονητικά, αφού δεν έχει και μεγάλες διαφορές στον χρόνο απορρόφησης από μια whey. (But δεν μιλάμε για ολόκληρα αυγά, μόνο για τα ασπράδια)


_thanks!_

----------


## PMalamas

Νασερ ευχαριστουμε για τη λεκιθινη..

----------


## NASSER

> Νασερ ευχαριστουμε για τη λεκιθινη..



Να σαι καλά  :08. Toast:

----------


## Marine

> Να σαι καλά


Ωραιος Νασσερ θα το εβαζα και εγω αλλα βιαζομουν εκεινη την ωρα και μετα ξεχασα.. :03. Thumb up: 

Μαγκες τα αυγα ειναι κορυφη τα εχω προ υπνου (ευχαριστω τον Νικοsavage  :01. Mr. Green:  ) και εκτος οτι εχω δει τρελη διαφορα στην δυναμη κοιμαμαι και πιο βαθεια..δεν ξερω αν παιζει κανενα ρολο αυτο..απλα το λεω..

----------


## savage

> Μαγκες τα αυγα ειναι κορυφη τα εχω προ υπνου (ευχαριστω τον Νικοsavage  ) και εκτος οτι εχω δει τρελη διαφορα στην δυναμη


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

> Ωραιος Νασσερ θα το εβαζα και εγω αλλα βιαζομουν εκεινη την ωρα και μετα ξεχασα..
> 
> Μαγκες τα αυγα ειναι κορυφη τα εχω προ υπνου (ευχαριστω τον Νικοsavage  ) και εκτος οτι εχω δει τρελη διαφορα στην δυναμη κοιμαμαι και πιο βαθεια..δεν ξερω αν παιζει κανενα ρολο αυτο..απλα το λεω..


Δεν ξερω  αν εχεις δικιο Marine αλλα τα αυγα και συγκεκριμενα τα ασπραδια ειναι πολυ βασικο συστατικο της διατροφης μου.Με εχουν σωσει απειρες φορες,σε δυσκολες ωρες που δεν ειχα αμινοξεα η που επρεπε να εχω κενο αναμεσα απο τα βαρη και την αεροβια πανω απο 3\4.Ας ειναι καλα ο Γιαννης!!!!

----------


## PMalamas

> 



Καλησπερα..
κι εγω αβγα εφαγα τωρα..
Τι παιζει με τα εβγα πριν τον υπνο?

Τεσπα, να δωσω και μια πληροφορια σε ολους!

Ειδα στο φυλλαδιο στο  carrefour οτι  εχει προσφορα τωρα 30αδα αβγα με 3,70!!
Εμενα μου φαινεται πολυ καλη τιμη, θα παω αυριο  να δω..

ΥΓ.. Νικο καιρο ειχα να δω πσοτ σου.. χαθηκες λιγο ε? :08. Toast:

----------


## savage

στη βαρβακειο τα εχει στην ιδια και ακομα καλυτερη τιμη,ειναι φρεσκα και ειναι και γιγας(70+ γραμ).

τι παιζει με τα αυγα??ειναι η νο1 πρωτεινικη τροφη στο bbing κατ'εμε.θελει και ρωτημα?

οποιαδηποτε ωρα κι αν τα φας αξιζουν.

εγω παντως λογω διαιτας τρωω μονο 1 κροκο πλεον(αντι για5) και εχω κοψει και το μοσχαρι και εχω αρχισει να πεφτω αισθητα σε δυναμη

----------


## PMalamas

^ Ελεγα μηπος ειχες πει κατι ειδικα για πριν τον υπνο.. τεσπα
Διστυχως δεν εχει ολη η Ελλαδα βαρβακειο... :01. Sad:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγω παντως λογω διαιτας τρωω μονο 1 κροκο πλεον(αντι για5) και εχω κοψει και το μοσχαρι και εχω αρχισει να πεφτω αισθητα σε δυναμη


_Για να έβγαλες και το μοσχάρι φαντάζομαι τι τρως! 

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο Νίκο σε ότι έχεις κάνει μέχρι στιγμής με το σώμα σου!_

sorry για το off.

----------


## leonidas13

Παίδες ερώτηση. Επειδή βαρέθηκα τα βραστά αυγά, είπα να αρχίζω να τα τηγανίζω. 2 αυγά με μία κουταλιά λάδι στο τηγάνι. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι σχετικά με τα λιπαρά του τηγανισμένου λαδιού τι γίνεται. Στα βραστά αυγά έβαζα και μια κουταλιά λάδι για τα λιπαρά του. Τώρα τί πρέπει να αλλάξω για να έρθει στα ίσα του?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πάρε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι και δε θα χρειάζεσαι σταγόνα λάδι  :08. Toast: 

Δε χρειάζεσαι εξτρά λιπαρά ούτε στα βραστά, ο κρόκος από μόνος του έχει αρκετά.

----------


## PEGY

Επίσης εμένα μ αρέσει να τα κάνω στον φούρνο. Τα ασπράδια φουσκώνουν κιόλας κ γίνονται τέλεια.

 Αμα θες να ξεφύγεις απ τα βραστά έτσι είναι άααααααλλη γεύση  :01. Razz:

----------


## Panosss

> Πάρε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι και δε θα χρειάζεσαι σταγόνα λάδι


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Με αντικολλητικό τηγάνι είσαι super και μπορείς και να κάνεις και διάφορες παραλλαγές (με βρώμη, ντομάτα, πιπεριές και ότι άλλο βάζει ο νους σου)

----------


## PMalamas

> Επίσης εμένα μ αρέσει να τα κάνω στον φούρνο. Τα ασπράδια φουσκώνουν κιόλας κ γίνονται τέλεια.
> 
>  Αμα θες να ξεφύγεις απ τα βραστά έτσι είναι άααααααλλη γεύση



για πες δλδ πως τα κανεις στο φουρνο....?

----------


## billy89

Μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα μεταπροπονητικό 7-8 ασπράδια. Τελευταία μου έβγαλε ένας φίλος μου από σχολή διατροφολογίας διατροφή και μου τα έκανε 4 + ένα κρόκο. Εγώ ήξερα ότι μετά την προπόνηση δεν θέλουμε καθόλου λίπος, αυτός μου είπε όμως ότι με τον κρόκο απορροφάται καλύτερα η πρωτείνη. Τι ισχύει τελικά? Όποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Giannistzn

Αν και πιστευω οτι θα το μεταφερει καποιος μοντερειτορ, ψαξε πριν ανοιξεις καινουργιο θεμα.

Υπαρχει ηδη θεμα στην ενοτητα διατροφη με τον τιτλο Αυγα  :01. Wink:

----------


## tasos2

Βλακειες λεει ! Αν θες να φας κατι εξτρα φαε υδατανθρακα

----------


## Giannistzn

> Βλακειες λεει !


Στεγνα ο τασος  :01. Razz: 

Πεγκυ! Δωσε πληροφοριες για τα "αυγα στη γαστρα"  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ionos1

> Στεγνα ο τασος 
> 
> Πεγκυ! Δωσε πληροφοριες για τα "αυγα στη γαστρα"


φημες λενε ..οτι και στη σουβλα ειναι πολυ ωραια αχχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> φημες λενε ..οτι και στη σουβλα ειναι πολυ ωραια αχχαχα


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

:02. Moderator:

----------


## thegravijia

> Μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα μεταπροπονητικό 7-8 ασπράδια. Τελευταία μου έβγαλε ένας φίλος μου από σχολή διατροφολογίας διατροφή και μου τα έκανε 4 + ένα κρόκο. Εγώ ήξερα ότι μετά την προπόνηση δεν θέλουμε καθόλου λίπος, αυτός μου είπε όμως ότι με τον κρόκο απορροφάται καλύτερα η πρωτείνη. Τι ισχύει τελικά? Όποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


 εγω πλεον τρωω μονο ολοκληρα 4-5 την ημερα (τελοςπαντων οταν εκανα προπονηση)
ναι αληθευει απορροφαται καλυτερ με τον κροκο + τις βιταμινες+ τα καλα λιπαρα του κροκου+πιο πολυ πρωτεινη 
στο προβλημα σου τωρα απλα φαε αυγα η πριν τον υπνο η το πρωι (ολοκληρα) οχι μετα την προπονηση 

και για να σε προβαλω ναι μπορεις να τρως κανονικο φαι μετα την προπονηση αμα δεν πινεις whey μικρη διαφορα εχει

----------


## savage

> Μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα μεταπροπονητικό 7-8 ασπράδια. Τελευταία μου έβγαλε ένας φίλος μου από σχολή διατροφολογίας διατροφή και μου τα έκανε 4 + ένα κρόκο. Εγώ ήξερα ότι μετά την προπόνηση δεν θέλουμε καθόλου λίπος, αυτός μου είπε όμως ότι με τον κρόκο απορροφάται καλύτερα η πρωτείνη. Τι ισχύει τελικά? Όποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


τα αυγα να τα τρως ολοκληρα ακομα και μετα την προπονηση. ακουσε με και δε θα χασεις

----------


## PEGY

> για πες δλδ πως τα κανεις στο φουρνο....?


Η φιλοσοφία είναι η ίδια με τα νορμάλ αυγά, χτυπάμε τα ασπράδια σε ένα μπόλ 
να αφρατέψει το μείγμα, αλάτι-πιπέρι,
 ό,τι άλλο θέλουμε(πιπεριά, μανητάρια, ντομάτα κ.α.) κ αδειάζουμε το μείγμα σε πιρέξ ή σ'αυτές τις φόρμες συλικόνης που δεν χρειάζονται λάδι. 
Αν το βάλετε σε πιρέξ θα χρειαστεί προηγουμένως λίγο λαδάκι. . .

Κ το ψήνουμε στους 200 για 10΄περίπου αλλά θα το δείτε όταν είναι έτοιμο.

Ετσι τα αυγά είναι τελείως διαφορετικά γιατί αφρατεύει το μείγμα τόσο πολύ στο φούρνο κ η γεύση είναι τέλεια. 

Καλα, στο στρατό τί τρώγατε; από κει είναι παρμένη η συνταγή!

Οποιος έχει κ συνταγή για αυγό στη σούβλα, παρακαλώ!

----------


## gspyropo

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΡΩΩ 10 ασπραδια και ενα κροκ για πρωινο τι λετε μηπως το παρακανω????

----------


## SeXperT

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΡΩΩ 10 ασπραδια και ενα κροκ για πρωινο τι λετε μηπως το παρακανω????


αν χρειαζεσαι 46 γρ πρωτεινης...  :02. Shock:

----------


## PMalamas

δν ειναι τοσο πολυ λογικα..

----------


## NASSER

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΡΩΩ 10 ασπραδια και ενα κροκ για πρωινο τι λετε μηπως το παρακανω????



Τι σωματικό βάρος έχεις και τι ποσοστό λίπους?

----------


## greg

καπου ειχα διαβασει πως ο οργανισμος μας αν δεν παιρνει τη χολιστερινη που χρειαζεται απο τις τροφες τοτε την παραγει ενα οργανο μας οποτε δουλευει περισοτερο με αποτελεσμα την καταστροφη του.3 αβγα ολοκληρα τη βδομαδα ειναι οτι πρεπει

----------


## SeXperT

> καπου ειχα διαβασει πως ο οργανισμος μας αν δεν παιρνει τη χολιστερινη που χρειαζεται απο τις τροφες τοτε την παραγει ενα οργανο μας οποτε δουλευει περισοτερο με αποτελεσμα την καταστροφη του.3 αβγα ολοκληρα τη βδομαδα ειναι οτι πρεπει


την ημερα μηπως???

----------


## gspyropo

> Τι σωματικό βάρος έχεις και τι ποσοστό λίπους?



67 κιλα με 5% λιπος περιπου

----------


## PMalamas

> Η φιλοσοφία είναι η ίδια με τα νορμάλ αυγά, χτυπάμε τα ασπράδια σε ένα μπόλ 
> να αφρατέψει το μείγμα, αλάτι-πιπέρι,
>  ό,τι άλλο θέλουμε(πιπεριά, μανητάρια, ντομάτα κ.α.) κ αδειάζουμε το μείγμα σε πιρέξ ή σ'αυτές τις φόρμες συλικόνης που δεν χρειάζονται λάδι. 
> Αν το βάλετε σε πιρέξ θα χρειαστεί προηγουμένως λίγο λαδάκι. . .
> 
> Κ το ψήνουμε στους 200 για 10΄περίπου αλλά θα το δείτε όταν είναι έτοιμο.
> 
> Ετσι τα αυγά είναι τελείως διαφορετικά γιατί αφρατεύει το μείγμα τόσο πολύ στο φούρνο κ η γεύση είναι τέλεια. 
> 
> ...


σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ πέγκυ..




> 67 κιλα με 5% λιπος περιπου


τότε ίσως και να είναι πολλά για το βάρος σου.. μονο αυτό trws για πρωινό?

----------


## beefmeup

> τότε ίσως και να είναι πολλά για το βάρος σου.. μονο αυτό trws για πρωινό?


μπα,αστον τοτε..
με τοσο χαμηλο λιπος παιζει να καταβολιζει για πλακα,αν δεν προσεξει..
ειδικα αν ειναι ετσι year round.
οποτε περισσσια πρωτεινης καλα ειναι..

για ποσο ομως,ειναι το θεμα??

----------


## PEGY

Περιμένω εντυπώσεις
 :01. Cool:

----------


## NASSER

> 67 κιλα με 5% λιπος περιπου



Είσαι οκ αν κάνεις περίπου 5-6 γευματα την ημέρα και το πρωινό σου είναι απο ασπράδια και έναν κρόκο.

----------


## TheWorst

Ρε παιδια ενας γιατρος με ειπε να μη τρωω πανω απο 1 αυγο/ημερα ! Γιατι? Αφου μονο καλο δε κανουν , εννοω και η χολιστερινη που εχει μεσα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ρε παιδια ενας γιατρος με ειπε να μη τρωω πανω απο 1 αυγο/ημερα ! Γιατι? Αφου μονο καλο δε κανουν , εννοω και η χολιστερινη που εχει μεσα


_Αυτά είναι μ*λ*κίες.

Για τον λόγο της χοληστερίνης λές ότι δεν κάνουνε καλό?_

----------


## TheWorst

> _Αυτά είναι μ*λ*κίες.
> 
> Για τον λόγο της χοληστερίνης λές ότι δεν κάνουνε καλό?_


Οχι , τπτ . Εφτασε η συζητηση για τη διατροφη και οταν του ειπα οτι τρωω τοσα αυγα .. Απλα με ειπε , πανω απο 1 αυγο την ημερα μη τρως κανουν κακο , τον ρωτησα 2-3 φορες τι ακριβως κακο κανουν , επιχειρημα , αυτος μου επανελαβε τα λογια του "τα αυγα κανουν κακο" ...

----------


## Marine

Η χολιστερηνη ειναι στα γονιδια,αν καποιος συγγενεις σου εχει,Ε θα εχεις και εσυ οσο καθαρα και να τρως,αιντε το αυγο ειναι η καλυτερη τροφη και καθε μερα ακουω πολλες μουφες..

----------


## TToni Shark

Tελικά τα ασπράδια έχουν χοληστερίνη ή όχι; :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

> Tελικά τα ασπράδια έχουν χοληστερίνη ή όχι;


Απο οσα εχω διαβασει σε σελιδες στο internet,αλλα και απο οσα εχω ακουσει απο εκπομπες μαγειρικης το ασπραδι δεν εχει λιπος.Οποτε δεν γινεται να σου ανεβασει την χοληστερινη.

Ενα πολυ ωραιο αρθρο που ειχα βρει ελεγε οτι το ασπραδι του αυγου αποτελειται κατα 75% απο νερο.Λογικα ολο το υπολοιπο πρωτεινη.

------

Edit : Μονο τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα σου ανεβαζουν την χοληστερινη.Ακορεστα και πολυακορεστα μην σου πω οτι την κατεβαζουν κιολας.

----------


## konna

> Οχι , τπτ . Εφτασε η συζητηση για τη διατροφη και οταν του ειπα οτι τρωω τοσα αυγα .. Απλα με ειπε , πανω απο 1 αυγο την ημερα μη τρως κανουν κακο , τον ρωτησα 2-3 φορες τι ακριβως κακο κανουν , επιχειρημα , αυτος μου επανελαβε τα λογια του "τα αυγα κανουν κακο" ...


Δεν θα ήθελα να θίξω τον επιστήμονα, αλλα εχμ... θα το κάνω!
Αυτή δεν είναι απάντηση σοβαρού γιατρού.

----------


## beefmeup

> Tελικά τα ασπράδια έχουν χοληστερίνη ή όχι;


ουτε με σφαιρες.

----------


## TToni Shark

> Απο οσα εχω διαβασει σε σελιδες στο internet,αλλα και απο οσα εχω ακουσει απο εκπομπες μαγειρικης το ασπραδι δεν εχει λιπος.Οποτε δεν γινεται να σου ανεβασει την χοληστερινη.
> 
> Ενα πολυ ωραιο αρθρο που ειχα βρει ελεγε οτι το ασπραδι του αυγου αποτελειται κατα 75% απο νερο.Λογικα ολο το υπολοιπο πρωτεινη.
> 
> ------
> 
> Edit : Μονο τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα σου ανεβαζουν την χοληστερινη.Ακορεστα και πολυακορεστα μην σου πω οτι την κατεβαζουν κιολας.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Οχι , τπτ . Εφτασε η συζητηση για τη διατροφη και οταν του ειπα οτι τρωω τοσα αυγα .. Απλα με ειπε , πανω απο 1 αυγο την ημερα μη τρως κανουν κακο , τον ρωτησα 2-3 φορες τι ακριβως κακο κανουν , επιχειρημα , αυτος μου επανελαβε τα λογια του "τα αυγα κανουν κακο" ...


 Ισως σε καποια περιπτωση να προκαλεσουν υπερβιταμινωση Β αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο ευκολο. Δεν ξερω κατω απο ποιες συνθηκες μπορει να γινει. Αν γνωριζει καποιος ας μας πει.

----------


## PMalamas

Μπα οχι.. κατω απο υπερβολικη καταναλωση θα μπορουσε.. αλλα θα πας πρωτα απο κοψιμο :01. Razz:

----------


## stoup

αυτη τη περιοδο που ακολουθω διατροφη γραμμωσης τροω περιπου 10-12 ασπραδια τη μερα για να φτασω τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινησ που χρειαζομε...δεν ειναι πολλα??εννοω δεν θα εχω καποιο προβλημα στον οργανισμο μου???

----------


## chris corfu

προβλημα με τα αυγα θα εχεις μονο αν τα φας μαζι με το τσοφλι..  :01. Mr. Green:  
περαν της πλακας μην ανησυχεις, οσα και να φας δεν εχεις προβλημα..

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Οι γιατροι κατι λενε για χοληστερινη...ξξερει κανεις τιποτα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## SOSTARAS

> Οι γιατροι κατι λενε για χοληστερινη...ξξερει κανεις τιποτα?


για τον κροκο τα λενε ασπραδια απειρα μπορεισ να φασ!!!

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> για τον κροκο τα λενε ασπραδια απειρα μπορεισ να φασ!!!


thnx sosteee!!! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kostas95

με ασπραδια δεν παθαινεις χοληστερινη..αλλα 10-12 την μερα λιγο υπερβολη δεν νομιζεις?

----------


## chris corfu

> Οι γιατροι κατι λενε για χοληστερινη...ξξερει κανεις τιποτα?


χοληστερινη ανεβαζουν τα αυγα(ο κροκος) μονο εαν εχεις ηδη, η εχεις κληρωνομικο κτλ διαφορετικα και 5-7 αυγα την μερα ολοκληρα δεν διμιουργουν χοληστερινη... τονιζω ομως πως δεν δημιουργουν.. εαν εχεις απλα αποφευγεις τους κροκους..

το 5-7 το αναφερω γτ δεν εχει νοημα να φας παραπανω απο τοσα ολοκληρα γτ ξεφευγεις πολυ σε πρωτεινη χωρις λογο..

----------


## SOSTARAS

> με ασπραδια δεν παθαινεις χοληστερινη..αλλα 10-12 την μερα λιγο υπερβολη δεν νομιζεις?


εχω φαι 30 σε μια μερα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: αλλα ειαι εδω και σου μιλαω οποτε ολα καλαχαχαχα

----------


## chris corfu

> με ασπραδια δεν παθαινεις χοληστερινη..αλλα 10-12 την μερα λιγο υπερβολη δεν νομιζεις?


δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου υπερβολη, ειναι μια νορμαλ ποσοτητα ειδικα για γραμμωση που αναφερει ο φιλος παραπανω.

----------


## Kostas95

> εχω φαι 30 σε μια μερααλλα ειαι εδω και σου μιλαω οποτε ολα καλαχαχαχα


δεν ειπα οτι παθαινεις κατι..ειναι και θεμα οικονομικο λιγο..αν μπορεις να τρως 30αυγα  ασπραδια την μερα μαγκια..τωρα αν εχεις κοτετσι τι να σου πω τυχερος εισαι :01. Razz:

----------


## SOSTARAS

> δεν ειπα οτι παθαινεις κατι..ειναι και θεμα οικονομικο λιγο..αν μπορεις να τρως 30αυγα  ασπραδια την μερα μαγκια..τωρα αν εχεις κοτετσι τι να σου πω τυχερος εισαι


οχι απλα εχω κρεπερι και τα περνω τισ καρτελεσ 10 10 !!!!!!

----------


## stoup

thanks παιδεσ. :01. Smile: ..για τη χολιστερηνη που αναφερθικατε παραπανω δεν χρειαζονται πανω απο 2 κροκοι (νομιζω) στη περιοδο που βρισκομε τη μερα οποτε δεν τρεχει τιποτα...ασε που δν εχω προβλημα με τη χολιστερινι τουλαχιστον ακομα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι απλα εχω κρεπερι και τα περνω τισ καρτελεσ 10 10 !!!!!!


Και δεν κολάζεσαι ρε συ με τις κρέπες?

----------


## Πυγμάχος

> Και δεν κολάζεσαι ρε συ με τις κρέπες?


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ειπα οτι παθαινεις κατι..ειναι και θεμα οικονομικο λιγο..αν μπορεις να τρως 30αυγα  ασπραδια την μερα μαγκια..τωρα αν εχεις κοτετσι τι να σου πω τυχερος εισαι


οικονομικα?3,70 τα 30 αυγα παιρνω εγω.φρεσκοτατα κιολας.τζαμπα ειναι αν βαλουμε τα γιαουρτια κ τα γαλατα ποσο πανε...

----------


## Kostas95

> οικονομικα?3,70 τα 30 αυγα παιρνω εγω.φρεσκοτατα κιολας.τζαμπα ειναι αν βαλουμε τα γιαουρτια κ τα γαλατα ποσο πανε...


σωστο και αυτο :01. Razz:

----------


## SOSTARAS

> Και δεν κολάζεσαι ρε συ με τις κρέπες?


μπα τα εχω βαρεθει 4 χρονια τωρα κανω κρεπεσ τοστ βαφλεσ ψηνω μπουγατσεσ τα σιχαθηκα ολα δεν με κανουν κλικ πλεον !!

----------


## tolis93

> μπα τα εχω βαρεθει 4 χρονια τωρα κανω κρεπεσ τοστ βαφλεσ ψηνω μπουγατσεσ τα σιχαθηκα ολα δεν με κανουν κλικ πλεον !!


αυτη ειναι η μαγκια!!!αλλα επειδη εμενα ακομα μ κανουν κλικ  π δουλευεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## SOSTARAS

> αυτη ειναι η μαγκια!!!αλλα επειδη εμενα ακομα μ κανουν κλικ  π δουλευεις αν επιτρεπεται?


δικο μου ειναι στην χαλκιδικη στην κασσανδρεια!!!4 χιλιομετρα απο καλιθεα γιατι οι περισοτεροι αυτο ξερεται!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> μπα τα εχω βαρεθει 4 χρονια τωρα κανω κρεπεσ τοστ βαφλεσ ψηνω μπουγατσεσ τα σιχαθηκα ολα δεν με κανουν κλικ πλεον !!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Αυτο το καιρο τρωω αρκετα αυγα. 2 κροκους την ημερα και 3-5 ασπραδια. Δεν ετρωγα σχεδον ποτε μου αυγα. Μου ερχεται μια αναγουλα με το ασπραδι, ειδικα οταν ειναι κρυο απο το ψυγειο! Τα τρωω ετσι σκετα. Τι προτεινετε; Ισως λιγο αλατι να κανει δουλεια; Καμμια μαγιονεζα;

----------


## stoup

εγω τα χτυπαω συνιθωσ σε ομελετα 1-2 κροκοι και καμια 10 ασπραδια...τα ασπραδια σκετα και μενα μετα απο καποια ωρα μου φερνουν αναγουλα
και οταν αναγκαζομαι να τα φαω σαν ασπραδια ρυχνω λιγο πιπερακι απο πανω :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

Eγώ αυτά μόνο ολόκληρα τρώω είτε σε όγκο είτε σε γράμμωση. Ο κρόκος δεν ανεβάζει την χοληστερόλη αποδεδειγμένα.

----------


## loukiss

συμφωνω με chris και jimmy απολυτα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> Αυτο το καιρο τρωω αρκετα αυγα. 2 κροκους την ημερα και 3-5 ασπραδια. Δεν ετρωγα σχεδον ποτε μου αυγα. Μου ερχεται μια αναγουλα με το ασπραδι, ειδικα οταν ειναι κρυο απο το ψυγειο! Τα τρωω ετσι σκετα. Τι προτεινετε; *Ισως λιγο αλατι να κανει δουλεια; Καμμια μαγιονεζα;*


 


αχ αχ αυτες οι λυσεις σου με τρελαινουν...αν δεν σε επηρεαζουν στη συνολικη σου διατροφη ειδικα η μαγινεζα...βαλε ....

αλλιως εγω θα σου προτεινα λιγη κανελα απο πανω η λιγη γλυκια παπρικα η πιπερι...μπαχαρικα με αλλα λογια!

----------


## jimmy007

> [/B] 
> 
> 
> αχ αχ αυτες οι λυσεις σου με τρελαινουν...αν δεν σε επηρεαζουν στη συνολικη σου διατροφη ειδικα η μαγινεζα...βαλε ....
> 
> αλλιως εγω θα σου προτεινα λιγη κανελα απο πανω η λιγη γλυκια παπρικα η πιπερι...μπαχαρικα με αλλα λογια!


E όχι και κανέλα στα αυγά. Μου έρχεται να ξεράσω. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## gym

> E όχι και κανέλα στα αυγά. Μου έρχεται να ξεράσω.


εσυ...εγω οχι....εδω εγω εχω δει αλλα κ αλλα μωρε σε διατροφικους συνδυασμοςυ...σε αυτο κολλας?
δοκιμασε το κ μετα πες...

----------


## jimmy007

> εσυ...εγω οχι....εδω εγω εχω δει αλλα κ αλλα μωρε σε διατροφικους συνδυασμοςυ...σε αυτο κολλας?
> δοκιμασε το κ μετα πες...


I will.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Αυτο το καιρο τρωω αρκετα αυγα. 2 κροκους την ημερα και 3-5 ασπραδια. Δεν ετρωγα σχεδον ποτε μου αυγα. Μου ερχεται μια αναγουλα με το ασπραδι, ειδικα οταν ειναι κρυο απο το ψυγειο! Τα τρωω ετσι σκετα. Τι προτεινετε; *Ισως λιγο αλατι να κανει δουλεια; Καμμια μαγιονεζα*;


Ρε συ Λάζαρε, καλοκαιριάτικα τι κουβέντες είναι αυτές? :01. Mr. Green:  



> [/B] 
> αλλιως εγω θα σου προτεινα *λιγη κανελα* απο πανω η λιγη γλυκια παπρικα η πιπερι...μπαχαρικα με αλλα λογια!


*Μήπως έχεις καθυστέρηση?
Ξέρεις όταν περιμένουμε εγκυμοσύνη που τρώτε ψάρια με φράουλες?*

----------


## gym

> Ρε συ Λάζαρε, καλοκαιριάτικα τι κουβέντες είναι αυτές? 
> 
> 
> *Μήπως έχεις καθυστέρηση?
> Ξέρεις όταν περιμένουμε εγκυμοσύνη που τρώτε ψάρια με φράουλες?*


ρε συ...στο πιτακι σας δεν βαζετε?ε τι σας χαλαει μωρε στο βραστο?
δοκιμασε κ αμα δεν σου αρεσει πες μου να σου στειλω το ασπραδι που δοκιμασες μην το χαραμισεις κιολας... :01. Mr. Green: 


που θα με πεις εμενα κ εγκυο...ξου ρε

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ρε συ...στο πιτακι σας δεν βαζετε?ε τι σας χαλαει μωρε στο βραστο?
> δοκιμασε κ αμα δεν σου αρεσει πες μου να σου στειλω το ασπραδι που δοκιμασες μην το χαραμισεις κιολας...
> 
> 
> που θα με πεις εμενα κ εγκυο...ξου ρε


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

> 


  το καλυτερο το κανα σημερα.σε πιτακι βρωμης.μια κουταλια κακαο.μια κουταλια καφε.ελαχιστο γαλα σογιας.3 αυγα.2 κουταλιεςσ σουπας βρωμη.ολα στο μπλεντερ.πιτακι μοκα εφτιαξα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> το καλυτερο το κανα σημερα.σε πιτακι βρωμης.μια κουταλια κακαο.μια κουταλια καφε.ελαχιστο γαλα σογιας.3 αυγα.2 κουταλιεςσ σουπας βρωμη.ολα στο μπλεντερ.πιτακι μοκα εφτιαξα


Γιατί γάλα σόγιας?

----------


## tolis93

> Γιατί γάλα σόγιας?


μ αρεσει τρελα κ στο καφε μ βαζω

----------


## tasos2

Φατε οσους κροκους θελετε, δε παθαινετε τιποτα. Ακομα και θεμα με χολιστερινη να εχετε καλο θα σας κανουν γιατι εχουν λεκιθινη που τη ριχνει. Και η χοληστερολη των τροφων δεν ανεβαζει χοληστερινη. Αν θελετε να κοψτε κατι κοψτε το κορεσμενο λιπος του κρεατος και των γαλακτοκομικων. Αυτο κανει τη ζημια

----------


## pepeismenos karga

μα και ο κροκος εχει κορεσμενα γιαυτο σε μερικους ανεβαζει τη χοληστερινη...βεβαι αοντως η λεκιθινη την ριχνει.....εγω αμα καπιος εχει προβλημα θα προτεινα αυγα με ω3 λιπαρα[αυτα τρωω καθε μερα ολοκληρα παντα]...μπορει αν φαει οσα θελει οποτε θελει και 30 ολοκληρα και η χοληστερινη να πεφτει....αλλιως και τα κανονικα δεν πολυ πιστευω οτι την ανεβαζουν,,,,μονο σε συγκεκριμενες περειπτωσεις ανθρωπων...

----------


## jimmy007

> Φατε οσους κροκους θελετε, δε παθαινετε τιποτα. Ακομα και θεμα με χολιστερινη να εχετε καλο θα σας κανουν γιατι εχουν λεκιθινη που τη ριχνει. Και η χοληστερολη των τροφων δεν ανεβαζει χοληστερινη. Αν θελετε να κοψτε κατι κοψτε το κορεσμενο λιπος του κρεατος και των γαλακτοκομικων. Αυτο κανει τη ζημια


Βασικά τα αυγά δεν ρίχνουν την χοληστερόλη αλλά ούτε τη ανεβάζουν. Οι τιμές της LDL εξαρτώνται κυρίως από την ποσότητα της τροφής που καταναλώνεις, δηλαδή τις θερμίδες.




> μα και ο κροκος εχει κορεσμενα γιαυτο σε μερικους ανεβαζει τη χοληστερινη...βεβαι αοντως η λεκιθινη την ριχνει.....εγω αμα καπιος εχει προβλημα θα προτεινα αυγα με ω3 λιπαρα[αυτα τρωω καθε μερα ολοκληρα παντα]...μπορει αν φαει οσα θελει οποτε θελει και 30 ολοκληρα και η χοληστερινη να πεφτει....αλλιως και τα κανονικα δεν πολυ πιστευω οτι την ανεβαζουν,,,,μονο σε συγκεκριμενες περειπτωσεις ανθρωπων...


Τα λιπαρά του κρόκου είναι κατά 1/3 κορεσμένα,1/3 μονοακόρεστα και 1/3 πολυακόρεστα.

----------


## tasos2

> Βασικά τα αυγά δεν ρίχνουν την χοληστερόλη αλλά ούτε τη ανεβάζουν. Οι τιμές της LDL εξαρτώνται κυρίως από την ποσότητα της τροφής που καταναλώνεις, δηλαδή τις θερμίδες.


Eιχα διαβασει σε ενα αρθρο απο το περιοδικο musclemug για μια ερευνα σε ενα νοσοκομειο που εδιναν 15 κροκους τη μερα επι 3 εβδομαδες σε ασθενεις και στο τελος των 3 εβδομαδων ειχε πεσει η LDL τους. Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο δε ξερω, δηλαδη αν οντως εγινε αυτο το πειραμα

----------


## deluxe

Μαγιονεζα light με ω3 εχω και απο διατροφικα στοιχεια τα σπαει. Φουλ στα πολυακορεστα λιπαρα ειναι.  :01. Wink: 

Εξαλλου με την διατροφη που κανω χρειαζομαι και αρκετα λιπαρα, οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 

Και για αλατι, εχω ενα υποκαταστατο της fytro. Μην φοβαστε, προσεχω αρκετα.  :05. Weights:

----------


## jimmy007

> Eιχα διαβασει σε ενα αρθρο απο το περιοδικο musclemug για μια ερευνα σε ενα νοσοκομειο που εδιναν 15 κροκους τη μερα επι 3 εβδομαδες σε ασθενεις και στο τελος των 3 εβδομαδων ειχε πεσει η LDL τους. Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο δε ξερω, δηλαδη αν οντως εγινε αυτο το πειραμα


Ναι αλλά έκαναν υποθερμιδική. :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> Μαγιονεζα light με ω3 εχω και απο διατροφικα στοιχεια τα σπαει. Φουλ στα πολυακορεστα λιπαρα ειναι. 
> 
> Εξαλλου με την διατροφη που κανω χρειαζομαι και αρκετα λιπαρα, οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 
> 
> Και για αλατι, εχω ενα υποκαταστατο της fytro. Μην φοβαστε, προσεχω αρκετα.


 ποια μαγιονεζα χρησιμοποιεις?γιατι οσες light eχω βρει ειναι για τα μπαζα.κ ειχα βρει μια ωραια με 9 θερμιδες στα 15 γρ γμτ....αλλα....επαιζαν πολλα μεσα(ισογλυκοζη κ τετοια)

----------


## deluxe

Της kraft εχω με ω3 και ειναι light. Υδατανθρακες κατω απο 2γρ στα 100 και αρκετα ω3 λιπαρα!

----------


## tolis93

> Της kraft εχω με ω3 και ειναι light. Υδατανθρακες κατω απο 2γρ στα 100 και αρκετα ω3 λιπαρα!


θα παω να παρω κ κετσαπ κ μουσταρδες κ μαγιονεζες γιατι ξεμεινα απο δαυτα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Chr1s

κετσαπ, μουσταρδες, μαγιονεζες???
τι ειναι αυτα????

----------


## deluxe

Η μαγιονεζα τα σπαει λεμε! Κανω ομελετα πλεον με 3,4 ασπραδια και 2 κροκους και απο πανω βαζω και μαγιονεζα και ειναι τελειο! 1,1 σακχαρα στα 100γρ και φουλ στα ω3!

----------


## tolis93

> κετσαπ, μουσταρδες, μαγιονεζες???
> τι ειναι αυτα????


Σαλτσες για φαφητα είναι με 5 9 κ 9 θερμιδες η κουταλια αντιστοιχα :01. Smile:

----------


## jGod

καμια νεωτερη μελετη εχουμε?  :01. Razz:  ειμαι αυγουλοφαγος ..τρωω 4 ολοκληρα τη μερα..αλλα μερικες φορες οπως πριν λιγο ...χτυπαω αλλα 4-5 σε ομελετα(σαν πιτσα γινονται τα ατιμα) ...θα θελα αν ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν θα ψοφησω..να τρωω 10-12 την μερα!


stelako για το πειραματακι που ελεγες?εκανες εξετασεις?τι εδειξαν?

----------


## Jumaru

Με 2 αυγά την μέρα ολόκληρα (όχι του εμπορίου, αλανιάρικα, το λεω γιατι ίσως παίζει ρόλο) δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ και χρόνια. Έχω κάνει εξετάσεις, όλα καθαρά.  Μια φορά είχα φαει 13 και με έπιασε μια φαγούρα στον καρπό για κανενα μισαωρο με μικρά εξανθήματα που φύγαν μετα απο 1 ώρα.  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

''μη φας τον κροκο εχει πολυ χοληστερινη''....μετα απο 10 λεπτα....''τι θα γινει;;;θα παραγγειλουμε κανα σουβλακι;;''. ασε ρε φιλε με το κροκακο τα εχουν βαλει ολοι;;;το πιο υγιεινο λιπαρο που παιζει!!!τα παντα ειπαμε θελουν μετρο κ 3 τη μερα να φας...αφου γυμναζεσαι,δεν τρεχει τπτ.

----------


## DimitrisT

> καμια νεωτερη μελετη εχουμε?  ειμαι αυγουλοφαγος ..τρωω 4 ολοκληρα τη μερα..αλλα μερικες φορες οπως πριν λιγο ...χτυπαω αλλα 4-5 σε ομελετα(σαν πιτσα γινονται τα ατιμα) ...θα θελα αν ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν θα ψοφησω..να τρωω 10-12 την μερα!
> 
> 
> stelako για το πειραματακι που ελεγες?εκανες εξετασεις?τι εδειξαν?


Εγω τωρα τελευταια με την κετο που λεγαμε τρωω και 8 ολοκληρα σε μια μερα, προς το παρον δεν εχω παθει κατι, αμα γινω ενα τεραστιο τριγλυκεριδιο θα ειδοποιησω!  :01. Razz:

----------


## jannous44

κ εγω εδω κ 2 βδομαδες τρωω καθε μερα 6 αυγα ολοκληρα και ειμαι κομπλε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

4 αυγα τη μερα 3 ασπραδια κ 1 κροκο εδω κ 1 χρονο σε συνδιασμο με πολυ πουλερικο(ανεβαζει κρεατινινη)και μονο κρεατινινη ειχα ανεβασμενη.τριγλυκεριδια χολιστερινες κτλπ.τιποτα.μια φιλη μ.ουτε να το δει το αυγο.κ τρωει σκατοφαγητα πατατακια κρακερακια κριτσινια κ τετοια.χολιστερινη στα κοκκινα κ βαλε.το αυγο τους φταιει μετα...

----------


## jGod

> Εγω τωρα τελευταια με την κετο που λεγαμε τρωω και 8 ολοκληρα σε μια μερα, προς το παρον δεν εχω παθει κατι, αμα γινω ενα τεραστιο τριγλυκεριδιο θα ειδοποιησω!


και γω γυρω στα 8 τη μερα τρωω...κοκοκο

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> και γω γυρω στα 8 τη μερα τρωω...κοκοκο


Ετσι να τρωτε αυγουλάκια να εχουμε δουλειά εμεις οι αυγουλάδες!  :01. Smile:

----------


## jGod

κανε καμια προσφορα ρε αυγουλα..εισαι κ απο θεσ.νικη!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> κανε καμια προσφορα ρε αυγουλα..εισαι κ απο θεσ.νικη!


Δεν βγαίνω μανα μου δεν βγαίνω.  :01. Smile:

----------


## thanasis76

> Δεν βγαίνω μανα μου δεν βγαίνω.



αν κανονισουμε μαζικη παραγγελεια απο το φορουμ, θα κανεις κατι πιο καλο??
να κοιταξουμε να σε βαλουμε στο Ε-shop αν ειναι... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αν κανονισουμε μαζικη παραγγελεια απο το φορουμ, θα κανεις κατι πιο καλο??
> να κοιταξουμε να σε βαλουμε στο Ε-shop αν ειναι...


 :01. Smile: 
 Αντε ωραια κανονστε το.

----------


## thanasis76

> Αντε ωραια κανονστε το.


εγινε....

τα ποσοστα μου δεν ειδα να γραφεις καπου...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγινε....
> 
> τα ποσοστα μου δεν ειδα να γραφεις καπου...


Απο πμ αυτα ρε!

----------


## teenage bodybuilder

παιδια συντηρουμε μονιμασ εργοστασιο αβγων . εγω 2 κροκουσ και 5 ασπραδια την ημερα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια συντηρουμε μονιμασ εργοστασιο αβγων . εγω 2 κροκουσ και 5 ασπραδια την ημερα.


Εγω μια δεκαδα αυγα χτυπαω την ημέρα,
Και τωρα που ειμαι διακοπες δεν μπορειται να φανταστητε ποσο μου λιπουν  :01. Smile:

----------


## teenage bodybuilder

> Εγω μια δεκαδα αυγα χτυπαω την ημέρα,
> Και τωρα που ειμαι διακοπες δεν μπορειται να φανταστητε ποσο μου λιπουν


ωρε δικε μου . kokokokokokoko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tvg5

> Εγω μια δεκαδα αυγα χτυπαω την ημέρα,
> Και τωρα που ειμαι διακοπες δεν μπορειται να φανταστητε ποσο μου λιπουν


Δικό μας παιδί κι ο Kaloutsikos........ :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## gym

> Εγω μια δεκαδα αυγα χτυπαω την ημέρα,
> Και τωρα που ειμαι διακοπες δεν μπορειται να φανταστητε ποσο μου λιπουν


σιγα τα οβα....τρωρα που θα πω σπιτι να δεις τι εχει να γινει...ολη η οικογενεια συνολικα θα τρωει μια 30αδα τη μερα...χιχιχι...θα τις ξετιναξω τις κοτες της γιαγιας μου(κ των δυο βασικα) αλλα κ του χωριου...χχοχοχο

----------


## gym

> ''μη φας τον κροκο εχει πολυ χοληστερινη''....μετα απο 10 λεπτα....''τι θα γινει;;;θα παραγγειλουμε κανα σουβλακι;;''. ασε ρε φιλε με το κροκακο τα εχουν βαλει ολοι;;;το πιο υγιεινο λιπαρο που παιζει!!!τα παντα ειπαμε θελουν μετρο κ 3 τη μερα να φας...*αφου γυμναζεσαι*,δεν τρεχει τπτ.


το θεμα ειναι το εξης...σε ατομο που δεν γυμναζεται αλλα γενικα εχει δραστηριο τροπο ζωης(χειρωνακτικη εργασια)θα διναμε να φαει καθε μερα αυγα κ με κροκο?εγω εκει κολλαω λιγο ....πχ .εχω τον πατερα μου που θελω να τον μαθω να τρωει κ αυγα....αλλα δεν ξερω μεχρι ποσα κροκαδια ειναι καλο τη μερα κ αν οχι καθε μερα καθε ποσο?(ασχετα αν μου κανει ζαβολιες με αλλες βλακειες...γρρρρρρρ....)...

αρα η ερωτηση ειναι....παιζει ρολο το θεμα γυμναζομαι στην ιστορια με τα αυγα και αν ναι,τι κανουμε σε αντιθετη περιπτωση οεο?

----------


## DimitrisT

> το θεμα ειναι το εξης...σε ατομο που δεν γυμναζεται αλλα γενικα εχει δραστηριο τροπο ζωης(χειρωνακτικη εργασια)θα διναμε να φαει καθε μερα αυγα κ με κροκο?εγω εκει κολλαω λιγο ....πχ .εχω τον πατερα μου που θελω να τον μαθω να τρωει κ αυγα....αλλα δεν ξερω μεχρι ποσα κροκαδια ειναι καλο τη μερα κ αν οχι καθε μερα καθε ποσο?(ασχετα αν μου κανει ζαβολιες με αλλες βλακειες...γρρρρρρρ....)...
> 
> αρα η ερωτηση ειναι....παιζει ρολο το θεμα γυμναζομαι στην ιστορια με τα αυγα και αν ναι,τι κανουμε σε αντιθετη περιπτωση οεο?


Ε τωρα για εναν που δε γυμναζεται ενα αυγο την ημερα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Vasilis32

Αν καποιος δεν γυμναζεται και ανησυχει για τα αυγα καλυτερα να κοψει τα πιτογυρα κ τις μπυρες πρωτα. Αφου τα κοψει να αρχισει να ανησυχει για τα αυγα.

----------


## savage

> Αν καποιος δεν γυμναζεται και ανησυχει για τα αυγα καλυτερα να κοψει τα πιτογυρα κ τις μπυρες πρωτα. Αφου τα κοψει να αρχισει να ανησυχει για τα αυγα.


Εξαιρετικο ποστ το οποιο με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> stelako για το πειραματακι που ελεγες?εκανες εξετασεις?τι εδειξαν?


Μέχρι 4 όλα καλά, τα πάντα εντός ορίων. Όμως χωρίς άλλα λιπαρά στη διατροφή πέρα από λίγο ελαιόλαδο και 3-4γρ ψαρόλαδο.

----------


## gym

> Αν καποιος δεν γυμναζεται και ανησυχει για τα αυγα καλυτερα να κοψει τα πιτογυρα κ τις μπυρες πρωτα. Αφου τα κοψει να αρχισει να ανησυχει για τα αυγα.




χμ...κ αν δεν τρωει πιτογυρα μπυρες κ τα σχετικα?


καλα ας το ψαξω ελοουν να μαι κ σουρ!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

για πες ρε δασκαλε πως μπορω να βοηθησω, αν ξερω βεβαια.

----------


## jGod

πες ρε α-επισκεπτη...τι παιζει με την οξειδωση που ελεγες?τελικα τι παιζει με την απορροφορηση της χολεστερολης?..τρωω καμια 10αρια την ημερα..κυριως λογο οικονομικων και κετωσης..θα ζησω?  :01. Smile:

----------


## aepiskeptis

θες να σου πω τι παιζει με την οξειδωση της χοληστερινης εεε...

πολυ ενδιαφερον

μπα δε ξερω τιποτα, πουλαγα μουρη με επιασες.

αν θα ζησεις μπα δε σε βλεπω για πολυ καιρο 

απο σπερματογεννηση πως πας? με τοση λεκιθινη θα ζωγραφιζεις εεε? εχεις συνδυασει και κανα τριβυλυς ?

δοκιμασε το στα 4γρ/μερα για 15 ημερες. κανει θαυματα.

----------


## jGod

χαχα !τα χεις παρει με τον αλλον ετσι? !
τα τριβολια δεν τα πολυπιστευω οχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει.απο κ@υλες ..τελευταια δεν παω καλα!στην κετωση θα οφειλετε νομιζω! αν και με τις αλλες γυναικες μια χαρα κ@υλες εχω! :08. One Laugh:

----------


## Giannistzn

> θες να σου πω τι παιζει με την οξειδωση της χοληστερινης εεε...
> 
> πολυ ενδιαφερον
> 
> μπα δε ξερω τιποτα, πουλαγα μουρη με επιασες.
> 
> αν θα ζησεις μπα δε σε βλεπω για πολυ καιρο 
> 
> *απο σπερματογεννηση πως πας*? με τοση λεκιθινη θα ζωγραφιζεις εεε? εχεις συνδυασει και κανα τριβυλυς ?
> ...





> χαχα !τα χεις παρει με τον αλλον ετσι? !
> τα τριβολια δεν τα πολυπιστευω οχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει.α*πο κ@υλες ..τελευταια δεν παω καλα*!στην κετωση θα οφειλετε νομιζω! αν και με τις αλλες γυναικες μια χαρα κ@υλες εχω!


Βασικα, αυτο που απαντας δεν εχει καποια σχεση. Δεν σχετιζεται η στυση με τη σπερματογεννεση.

Οποτε για τους κροκους ρε παιδια, που καταληγουμε? Πειραματιζομαστε και κανουμε συχνα εξετασεις?

----------


## savage

> θες να σου πω τι παιζει με την οξειδωση της χοληστερινης εεε...
> 
> πολυ ενδιαφερον
> 
> μπα δε ξερω τιποτα, πουλαγα μουρη με επιασες.
> 
> αν θα ζησεις μπα δε σε βλεπω για πολυ καιρο 
> 
> απο σπερματογεννηση πως πας? με τοση λεκιθινη θα ζωγραφιζεις εεε? εχεις συνδυασει και κανα τριβυλυς ?
> ...


ρε συ πες στα σοβαρα την αποψη σου. με ενδιαφερει και μενα να την ακουσω.
και μη χαλιεσαι με τον καθε #^^#@#. φορουμ ειναι. ειναι επομενο οτι θα βρεις καθε καρυδιας καρυδι εδω μεσα. δε μπορεις να περιμενεις να συμφωνουν ολοι μαζι σου η να σε αποδεχονται ειναι να ειναι γαμω τα παιδια. λεγε για την οξειδωση τωρα ρε μπαγασα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Smile:

----------


## aepiskeptis

θα το παμε διαφορετικα απο εδω και περα, Σωκρατικα.

συγνωμη Νικο εχεις αλλα δε το διασκεδαζω και πολυ, το προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι εχουμε να κανουμε με #^^#@#, το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν γινομαι κατανοητος οποτε ή εχουμε οντως να κανουμε με #^^#@# ή ο #^^#@# ειμαι εγω.

οποτε οποιος μπορει να ακολουθησει ας ακολουθησει


Α. οσοι εχουν καποιες αρχικες αποριες και διαβαζουν αγγλικα, καποια εισαγωγικα αρθρα 
http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...ts-part-1.html
http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...on-part-2.html

Β. οξειδωση μοριου χοληστερινης

τι ειναι οξειδωση? Οξειδωστε το παραπανω μοριο και σκεφτειτε ποτε θα γινεται το παραπανω.

Γ. νομιζω οτι ειναι καλη ιδεα, να ριχνεται λιγο ωμο ελαιολαδο στα αυγα αφου μαγειρευτουν και να προσεχετε τον τροπο που τα μαγειρευετε

----------


## kuriakos123

παιδια τι αυγα προτειματε κτηνοτροφειου η χωριατικα? καθωσ θπαρχει μια μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια τι αυγα προτειματε κτηνοτροφειου η χωριατικα? καθωσ θπαρχει μια μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη


τωρα γιατι εγινε αυτο το thread? :01. Razz:  οκ κτηνοτροφειου αλλα παιζουν και χωριατικα αρκετες φορες το μηνα οποτε τα ισοσταθμιζω

----------


## Devil

υπαρχει και το search....

Αυγά

Αυγά & χοληστερίνη

----------


## kostasd91

Θα ηθελα να μαθω τη διαφορα που εχει το ασπραδι απο τον κροκκο , συνεχεια ακουω ολους 5-6 ασπραδια αυγων , αλλα γιατι ασπραδια μονο , ο κροκος τι το κακο εχει για τη διατροφη; σημερα επειδη για 1η φορα πηγα να κανω ομελετα χωρις κροκο απετιχα λιγο στο διαχωρισμο και ετσι τα εβαλλα παλι ολοκληρα , οποιος ξερει παρακαλω ας δοσει τα φωτα του !

----------


## stelios17

> Θα ηθελα να μαθω τη διαφορα που εχει το ασπραδι απο τον κροκκο , συνεχεια ακουω ολους 5-6 ασπραδια αυγων , αλλα γιατι ασπραδια μονο , ο κροκος τι το κακο εχει για τη διατροφη; σημερα επειδη για 1η φορα πηγα να κανω ομελετα χωρις κροκο απετιχα λιγο στο διαχωρισμο και ετσι τα εβαλλα παλι ολοκληρα , οποιος ξερει παρακαλω ας δοσει τα φωτα του !


Τσέκαρε λιγο το αρθρο ...
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%85

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

το εχουμε σηζητησει πολλάκις αυτο..  

edit με προλάβανε.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

το ασπραδι του αυγου περιεχει υψηλα ποσοστα σε πρωτεϊνες γρηγορης απορροφησης.

Τωρα για τον κροκο διαβασε εδω ενα ωραιο αρθρο του Muscleboss
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Tasos Green

ουτε συνεννοημένοι να μασταν... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stelios17

χαχαχααχααχ...

----------


## kostasd91

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια ... αν και εκανα το σερτς δε μου βγηκε το συγκεκριμενο αρθρο , να ειστε καλα.!

----------


## Sourlas

ολόκληρα!!!

----------


## magavaTOUT

Επειδη ειναι τεραστιο το  thread, μπορει καποιος να μου πει μεχρι ποσους κροκους ειναι ασφαλες να καταναλωνουμε ανα βδομαδα?

----------


## tolis93

> Επειδη ειναι τεραστιο το  thread, μπορει καποιος να μου πει μεχρι ποσους κροκους ειναι ασφαλες να καταναλωνουμε ανα βδομαδα?


Άλλοι λένε 2-3 τη βδομάδα άλλοι τρώνε κ 2-3 τη μέρα εγώ θα σου λεγα ανάλογα τα αυγά π παίρνεις  ποιότητα δλδ

----------


## Slourp

Βασικά τα αυγά με τρελαίνουν αλλά ποτέ δε θα τα έτρωγα ωμά. Έκατσα και διάβασα και στο foroum και στο net γενικότερα για τα αυγά και μιας και η χοληστερίνη μου, μου το επιτρέπει (κάνω συχνά εξετάσεις για να βλέπω τιμές) θέλω να αυξήσω την ποσότητα των αυγών που καταναλώνω.
Το θέμα μου είναι το εξής. 

1)Ξέρει κανείς εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά κάποιον να πουλάει φτηνά αυγά για να παίρνω μεγάλη ποσότητα;  
2)Αν τρώω 8 με 10 αυγά τη μέρα μας κάνει 56-70 τη βδομάδα όποτε θα αγοράζω κάθε δυο βδομάδες 140 αυγά. Εννοείτε πως θα τα βάζω στο ψυγείο. 
Να βράζω κάθε μέρα αυτά που θα τρώω η να βράζω πχ τα μισά από κάθε παρτίδα κάθε φορά, για να γλυτώνω και τον κόπο κάθε μέρα; 
3)Αντέχει μέσα στο ψυγείο ένα αυγό ωμό για δυο βδομάδες έως ότου εγώ το βράσω;
4) Παλιότερα όταν δούλευα στα εργαστήρια του Αγαπητού ( μεγάλη αλυσίδα ζαχαροπλαστείων...τότε... στη Θεσσαλονίκη για όσους δε την ξέρουν) μας φέρνανε μπιτόνια με ασπράδι και κρόκο ξέχωρα έτοιμα για λόγους οικονομίας και ευκολίας...λες να ψάξω κάτι τέτοιο;;; Καλό μου ακούγετε...

Τα ρωτάω αυτά γιατί είναι και οι καιροί δύσκολοι και με λίγη οργάνωση στο θέμα πιστεύω θα έκανα λίγο οικονομία παραπάνω.

----------


## gspyropo

φιλε μου περνω καθε πεμπτη 2 καρτελες αυγα xL ΚΑΙ διατηρουντε μια χαρα εχω να σου πω

----------


## gym

> Βασικά τα αυγά με τρελαίνουν αλλά ποτέ δε θα τα έτρωγα ωμά. Έκατσα και διάβασα και στο foroum και στο net γενικότερα για τα αυγά και μιας και η χοληστερίνη μου, μου το επιτρέπει (κάνω συχνά εξετάσεις για να βλέπω τιμές) θέλω να αυξήσω την ποσότητα των αυγών που καταναλώνω.
> Το θέμα μου είναι το εξής. 
> 
> 1)Ξέρει κανείς εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά κάποιον να πουλάει φτηνά αυγά για να παίρνω μεγάλη ποσότητα;  στην αγορα στην αριστοτελους θα βρεις και καλα κ φθηνα...της νεοχωρουδας παρε,ειναι ενα σχεδον γωνιακο μαγαζι με κοτοπυλα κ αυγα...το εχω τεσταρει,ειναι καλα κ σε διαφορα μεγεθη αν θες...ξεκινανε απο 11 κ φτανουν τα 13 με 15 λεπτα νομιζω...
> 
> 2)Αν τρώω 8 με 10 αυγά τη μέρα μας κάνει 56-70 τη βδομάδα όποτε θα αγοράζω κάθε δυο βδομάδες 140 αυγά. Εννοείτε πως θα τα βάζω στο ψυγείο. 
> Να βράζω κάθε μέρα αυτά που θα τρώω η να βράζω πχ τα μισά από κάθε παρτίδα κάθε φορά, για να γλυτώνω και τον κόπο κάθε μέρα; να βραζεις τα αυγα που θες για 4 μερες κ εισαι οκ...χαλαρα οκ δηλαδη,και πιο πολλες κρατανε απλα σου λεω...καθε 4 να βραζεις δεν ειναι τιποτα...
> 3)Αντέχει μέσα στο ψυγείο ένα αυγό ωμό για δυο βδομάδες έως ότου εγώ το βράσω;ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΕΕ
> 4) Παλιότερα όταν δούλευα στα εργαστήρια του Αγαπητού ( μεγάλη αλυσίδα ζαχαροπλαστείων...τότε... στη Θεσσαλονίκη για όσους δε την ξέρουν) μας φέρνανε μπιτόνια με ασπράδι και κρόκο ξέχωρα έτοιμα για λόγους οικονομίας και ευκολίας...λες να ψάξω κάτι τέτοιο;;; Καλό μου ακούγετε...ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ...τι καλυτερο απο το φρεσκο?καλο κουμασι κ ο αγαπητος με τα κολπα τους...
> ...


πανε εκει που σου λεω κ γενικα απο την αγορα αν ψωνιζεις απο εκει,θα εισαι καλυτερα οικονομικα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostantinoss

ποσα αυγα μπορουμε να φαμε την ημερα χωρισ τον κροκο?

----------


## gym

ασπραδι το λενε χωρις τον κροκο....ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ......εγω εδω που ειμαι κοπελα και εχω φτασει και ισα με 20 τη μερα σε μια φαση...ανετα φαε..

----------


## kostantinoss

> ασπραδι το λενε χωρις τον κροκο....ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ......εγω εδω που ειμαι κοπελα και εχω φτασει και ισα με 20 τη μερα σε μια φαση...ανετα φαε..


οκ σε ευχαριστω....γιατι ειχα φαει ειδη σημερα 5 και τα μισα ηταν σε πιτακι με βρωμη και λεω να φαω και αλλα.....παω μα φαωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω
χαχααααχαχχχαχαχ

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Ρε παιδιά Εγώ τρώω 30 αυγα ολόκληρα την εβδομάδα και είμαι 30 χρονών και όλα είναι φυσιολογικά όταν κάνω εξετάσεις..

Ο κρόκος έχει πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά και είναι αμαρτία να τον πετάνε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Τι κακό μπορεί να σου κάνει ? Πιο πάνω διάβασα για υπερβιταμίνωση Β .. τι επιπτώσεις μπορει να έχει κάποιος από αυτό? και η απορία μου πάλι σε αυτό είναι όταν κάποιες πολυβιταμίνες έχουν όλα τα στοιχεια 10 και 20 φορές επάνω , πόσο παραπάνω βιταμινη Β μπορει να σου δώσουν 5 κρόκοι ας πουμε?

----------


## sofos

> Ρε παιδιά Εγώ τρώω 30 αυγα ολόκληρα την εβδομάδα και είμαι 30 χρονών και όλα είναι φυσιολογικά όταν κάνω εξετάσεις..
> 
> Ο κρόκος έχει πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά και είναι αμαρτία να τον πετάνε 
> 
> Τι κακό μπορεί να σου κάνει ? Πιο πάνω διάβασα για υπερβιταμίνωση Β .. τι επιπτώσεις μπορει να έχει κάποιος από αυτό? και η απορία μου πάλι σε αυτό είναι όταν κάποιες πολυβιταμίνες έχουν όλα τα στοιχεια 10 και 20 φορές επάνω , πόσο παραπάνω βιταμινη Β μπορει να σου δώσουν 5 κρόκοι ας πουμε?


απ τον κροκο δε παθαινεις υπερβιταμινωση,γιατι απ οσο εχω δει εχει ολες τις βιταμινες στο 100% rda το ιδιο και καποια ιχνοστοιχεια-μεταλλα...

----------


## tasos2

Κι εγω καμια 15ρια κροκους τη βδομαδα τρωω. Δε παθαινεις τιποτα

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Ωραίοι , όχι ότι είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχω, απλά αναρωτιόμουν γιατί κανένας δεν τρώει τους κρόκους , σιγά το λίπος που έχουνε 

Και πάντα λυπάμε να τις πετάξω αυτές τις κιτρινες γευστικές μπαλίτσες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Ωραίοι , όχι ότι είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχω, απλά αναρωτιόμουν γιατί κανένας δεν τρώει τους κρόκους , σιγά το λίπος που έχουνε 
> 
> Και πάντα λυπάμε να τις πετάξω αυτές τις κιτρινες γευστικές μπαλίτσες


γιατι μερικοι φοβουνται την τρελη χοληστερινη που χουν καθως αλλοι λενε οτι επηρεαζει η χοληστερολη που περιεχει ο κροκος και αλλοι λενε οχι...anyway..

----------


## bb-fitness

στον κρόκο υπάρχουν κάποια ενζυμα τα οποία συμβάλλουν στην διασπαση κ απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης του ασπραδιου. Σε ενα μεσαιο αυγό περιεχονται 6 γρ πρωτείνης, 6 γρ λίπος, 1,5 γρ κορεσμενο λίπος. Από τα 6 γρ πρωτείνης, τα 3-4 περιεχονται στο ασπράδι κ τα 3-2 στον κρόκο .Επιπλέον, τα λιπαρα αυξανουν την απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης (γενικα) και αυξανουν την εκκριση ορμονών

 Ωστόσο, αν σε μια διατροφή υπάρχουν αρκετα λιπαρά και αρκετός υδατανθρακα και η διατροφή δεν είναι καθαρή, εχει κ τα γλυκακια της (στα οποία τα τεχνητα τρανς υπαρχουν σε απειρο βαθμο) και εχει και αρκετα αλευρια (δλδ πιττες συχνα ) και αρκετό αμυλο, τότε ο θυρωειδής δε μπορεί να εκκρίνει τις απαραίτητες ορμόνες κ το συκώτι να επεξεργαστεί τα λιπαρά κ τότε εχουμε αυξηση χοληστερίνης, τριγλυκεριδιών (συνεπώς αυξηση της LDL παραλληλα με την HDL.Αντιθετα, υψηλή χοληστερίνη με χαμηλα τριγλυκερίδια κ πίεση δεν είναι ενδειξη κινδύνου, αλλα ενδειξη υψηλής τεστοστερόνης,αν θυμαμαι καλα)

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> στον κρόκο υπάρχουν κάποια ενζυμα τα οποία συμβάλλουν στην διασπαση κ απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης του ασπραδιου. Σε ενα μεσαιο αυγό περιεχονται 6 γρ πρωτείνης, 6 γρ λίπος, 1,5 γρ κορεσμενο λίπος. Από τα 6 γρ πρωτείνης, τα 3-4 περιεχονται στο ασπράδι κ τα 3-2 στον κρόκο .Επιπλέον, τα λιπαρα αυξανουν την απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης (γενικα) και αυξανουν την εκκριση ορμονών
> 
>  Ωστόσο, αν σε μια διατροφή υπάρχουν αρκετα λιπαρά και αρκετός υδατανθρακα και η διατροφή δεν είναι καθαρή, εχει κ τα γλυκακια της (στα οποία τα τεχνητα τρανς υπαρχουν σε απειρο βαθμο) και εχει και αρκετα αλευρια (δλδ πιττες συχνα ) και αρκετό αμυλο, τότε ο θυρωειδής δε μπορεί να εκκρίνει τις απαραίτητες ορμόνες κ το συκώτι να επεξεργαστεί τα λιπαρά κ τότε εχουμε αυξηση χοληστερίνης, τριγλυκεριδιών (συνεπώς αυξηση της LDL παραλληλα με την HDL.Αντιθετα, υψηλή χοληστερίνη με χαμηλα τριγλυκερίδια κ πίεση δεν είναι ενδειξη κινδύνου, αλλα ενδειξη υψηλής τεστοστερόνης,αν θυμαμαι καλα)


Δηλαδή αν δεν τρώμε γλυκάκια , δεν τρώμε αλευρια , δεν πίνουμε αναψυκτικά , Τότε λες ότι το αυγό δεν δημιουργει θέμα στην χοληστερίνη?

----------


## kostantinoss

> Δηλαδή αν δεν τρώμε γλυκάκια , δεν τρώμε αλευρια , δεν πίνουμε αναψυκτικά , Τότε λες ότι το αυγό δεν δημιουργει θέμα στην χοληστερίνη?


οκ αλανια σας ευχαριστω για της πληροφοριες σας......... :03. Clap:

----------


## gym

το πιο σωστο για μενα ειναι....φατε οσα θελετε,καταγραφετε το τι τρωτε και μετα κανετε εξετασεις...μιλαμε για ενα σεβαστο χρονικο διαστημα ετσι...δειτε τι λενε οι εξετασεις σας κ το αν εχετε κατι ανεβασμενο....αλλα να ξερετε εκεινη την περιοδο το τι τρωγατε και τα παντα...

μετα αλλαξτε τη διατροφη σας και κρατησετε τα παντα ιδια εκτος απο τα αυγα...και μετα απο το ιδιο χρονικο διαστημα ξανακανετε εξετασεις κ δειτε τις διαφορες αλλιως ολα τα αλλα στον αερα ειναι...δεν μπορουμε να ειμασετ σιγουροι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> στον κρόκο υπάρχουν κάποια ενζυμα τα οποία συμβάλλουν στην διασπαση κ απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης του ασπραδιου. Σε ενα μεσαιο αυγό περιεχονται 6 γρ πρωτείνης, 6 γρ λίπος, 1,5 γρ κορεσμενο λίπος. Από τα 6 γρ πρωτείνης, τα 3-4 περιεχονται στο ασπράδι κ τα 3-2 στον κρόκο .Επιπλέον, τα λιπαρα αυξανουν την απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης (γενικα) και αυξανουν την εκκριση ορμονών
> 
>  Ωστόσο, αν σε μια διατροφή υπάρχουν αρκετα λιπαρά και αρκετός υδατανθρακα και η διατροφή δεν είναι καθαρή, εχει κ τα γλυκακια της (στα οποία τα τεχνητα τρανς υπαρχουν σε απειρο βαθμο) και εχει και αρκετα αλευρια (δλδ πιττες συχνα ) και αρκετό αμυλο, τότε ο θυρωειδής δε μπορεί να εκκρίνει τις απαραίτητες ορμόνες κ το συκώτι να επεξεργαστεί τα λιπαρά κ τότε εχουμε αυξηση χοληστερίνης, τριγλυκεριδιών (συνεπώς αυξηση της LDL παραλληλα με την HDL.Αντιθετα, *υψηλή χοληστερίνη* με χαμηλα τριγλυκερίδια κ πίεση δεν είναι ενδειξη κινδύνου, αλλα ενδειξη υψηλής τεστοστερόνης,αν θυμαμαι καλα)


μιλας για την Ολικη Χολιστερινη ή μια απο τις LDL και HDL?

----------


## Tasos Green

εχθες ξέμεινα και πηρα αυγα εμπορίου.... σπαω τα 2 πρωτα ολα καλα... κανονικο χρωμα ο κροκος.. 

παω να σπασω το τελευταιο ολόκληρο και σκαει μυτη ενας κροκος κίτρινο πολυ ανοιχτό, πρώτη φορα τετοιο πραγμα... 

φυσικά και τα πέταξα δεν το διακινδυνεύω για μια ομελέτα να τρέχω και να μην φτάνω.

σημερα παλι λεω ε νταξι μπορει να έπεσα στην περίπτωση παω να ξανα σπασω και τα δυο πρωτα παλι ετσι πολυ ανοικτο κιτρινο... 3 - 10αδες κατέληξαν στα σκουπιδια.

ειναι φυσιολογικό να ειναι πολυ ανοικτό κιτρινο ο κρόκος? η τζαμπα τα πέταξα? παντως τρωω πολλα χρονια αυγα τετοιο πραγμα πρωτη φορα ειδα.. έπρεπε να το βγαλω φωτο.

----------


## gym

τσαμπα τα πεταξες...δεν ειναι ολες οι κοτες το ιδιο καλε....το θεμα δεν ειναι ο κροκος αλλα το ασπραδι να ειναι πηχτο σαν μυξα...αν ειναι νερουλο,πετα το με τη μια...αν ειναι μυξα φατο... :01. Mr. Green: 
οι κροκοι μπορει να ειναι απο τερμα κιτρινοκατακοκκινο μεχρι ξεθωριασμενο κιτρινο κ μιλαω οχι μονο εμποριου αλλα κ αυγα της γιαγιας μου(του χωριου δηλαδη ε... :01. Razz: )

----------


## bb-fitness

> Δηλαδή αν δεν τρώμε γλυκάκια , δεν τρώμε αλευρια , δεν πίνουμε αναψυκτικά , Τότε λες ότι το αυγό δεν δημιουργει θέμα στην χοληστερίνη?



η χοληστερινη των τροφων δε γινεται χοληστερινη στο αιμα, αν στην ιδια διατροφη δεν υπαρχουν ζαχαρες, επεξεργασμενα τροφιμα και αλευρια.δεν πιστευω οτι θα εχεις καποιο προβλημα εαν ακολουθεις μια προσεγμενη διατροφη.

Όταν τρώτε ένα τρόφιμο που περιέχει υψηλή χοληστερινη όπως τα αυγά, το σώμα σας προς τα κάτω-ρυθμίζει είναι εσωτερική παραγωγή της  να ισορροπήσει τα πράγματα.

Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι η κατανάλωση  ολοκληρων αυγων αυξάνει την καλή χοληστερινη HDL σας σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από ό, τι της LDL χοληστερόλης, βελτιώνοντας έτσι την συνολική αναλογία χοληστερόλης σας καθως τη χημεία του αίματος.
συμφωνα με μια ερευνα που ειχα διαβασει σε ατομα που συνηθιζαν να καταναλωνουν 3 ολοκληρα αυγα για 12 εβδομαδες η καλη χοληστερονη HDL(σημειωτεο οτι τα αυξημενα επιπεδα της σχετιζοβται με το χαμηλοτερο κινδυνο καρδιακης προσβολης) αυξηθηκε κατα 20% ενω τα επιπεδα της LDL δεν αλλαξαν.οσοι καταναλωναν μονο ασπραδια δεν ειδαν καμια διαφορα ουτε στη μια ουτε στην αλλη.

----------


## Tasos Green

@ gym αμα πεταξα 240 γρ πρωτεινη χωρις λογο θα αυτομαστιγωθώ! :01. Sad: 

καλα ας το εβλεπες και μετα μου λες... μονο που δεν φωσφόριζε...

----------


## Goofonly

> @ gym αμα πεταξα 240 γρ πρωτεινη χωρις λογο θα αυτομαστιγωθώ!
> 
> καλα ας το εβλεπες και μετα μου λες... μονο που δεν φωσφόριζε...


άρχισε να μαστιγώνεσαι γιατί η gym έχει δίκιο, ο κρόκος μπορεί να είναι κίτρινος μπορεί και πορτοκαλί προς κόκκινος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> η χοληστερινη των τροφων δε γινεται χοληστερινη στο αιμα, αν στην ιδια διατροφη δεν υπαρχουν ζαχαρες, επεξεργασμενα τροφιμα και αλευρια.δεν πιστευω οτι θα εχεις καποιο προβλημα εαν ακολουθεις μια προσεγμενη διατροφη.
> 
> Όταν τρώτε ένα τρόφιμο που περιέχει υψηλή χοληστερινη όπως τα αυγά, το σώμα σας προς τα κάτω-ρυθμίζει είναι εσωτερική παραγωγή της  να ισορροπήσει τα πράγματα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι η κατανάλωση  ολοκληρων αυγων αυξάνει την καλή χοληστερινη HDL σας σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από ό, τι της LDL χοληστερόλης, βελτιώνοντας έτσι την συνολική αναλογία χοληστερόλης σας καθως τη χημεία του αίματος.
> συμφωνα με μια ερευνα που ειχα διαβασει σε ατομα που συνηθιζαν να καταναλωνουν 3 ολοκληρα αυγα για 12 εβδομαδες η καλη χοληστερονη HDL(σημειωτεο οτι τα αυξημενα επιπεδα της σχετιζοβται με το χαμηλοτερο κινδυνο καρδιακης προσβολης) αυξηθηκε κατα 20% ενω τα επιπεδα της LDL δεν αλλαξαν.οσοι καταναλωναν μονο ασπραδια δεν ειδαν καμια διαφορα ουτε στη μια ουτε στην αλλη.


Κατατοπιστικότατος , ωραία ανάλυση , το έχεις σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο? 




@Πρασινος Τάσος , πάνε 240γρ πρωτεινη , αν ο κρόκος είναι σε σχήμα οκ και δεν έχει διαλυσει το το αυγό λογικά είναι οκ..
Και αν φοσφωρίζαν ας τα κράταγες σε μεμβανη να τα είχες για λαμπάκι για το βράδυ

----------


## bb-fitness

> μιλας για την Ολικη Χολιστερινη ή μια απο τις LDL και HDL?


στην ουσια για την ολικη.αρχικα η LDL διαχωριζεται σε τυπο Α(δεν αποτελει προβλημα) και Β(κακη χοληστερινη) 
 Μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι υπάρχει ισχυρή συσχέτιση μεταξύ χαμηλου επιπεδου τριγλυκεριδίων / υψηλό επίπεδο HDL με την LDL τυπος Α (το μη επικίνδυνο είδος), και αντιστρόφως, ένα υψηλό επιπεδο  τριγλυκεριδίων / χαμηλά επίπεδα HDL συνδέεται στενά με την LDL τυπος Β  (το επικινδυνο είδος) .


τα χαμηλα επιπεδα τριγλυκεριδιων και η υψηλη HDL υποδεικνυει οτι η εχεις αυξημενο το τυπο Α της LDL.Για να κρατησουμε χαμηλα τα τριγλυκεριδια παιζουν ρολο παραγοντες οπως ο διαβητης,διατροφη,δραστηριοτητα κτλ.

----------


## bb-fitness

> Κατατοπιστικότατος , ωραία ανάλυση , το έχεις σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο?


 οχι ρε συ αλλα το εχω ψαξει αρκετα το θεμα με τα αυγα. :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

καμενη απορια
απο καθε αυγο βγαινει κοτοπουλακι?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τέτοια σχόλια στα off topic, οι κυρίως ενότητες πρέπει να είναι καθαρές. 
Καταλαβαινόμαστε νομίζω.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Wrath

Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα γιατι ειναι κατι που με απασχολει πολυ καιρο.Καθημερινα καταναλωνω 12 αυγα τη μερα.4 ολοκληρα και 8 ασπραδια.Εχω διαβασει αρκετες ερευνες στο διαδικτυο αλλα δεν εχω καταληξει καπου.Αυτο που ειναι απο τα πιο ανησυχητικα ειναι η εμφανηση χοληστερινης.

----------


## Giannistzn

Βασικα υπαρχει θεμα εδω

Για τον αριθμο που λες, ενας τροπος υπαρχει να ξερεις, εαν το κανεις συστηματικα κανε εξετασεις αιματος να δεις πως πας. Αλλιως οτι και να σου πει ο οποιοσδηποτε θα ειναι μια τυχαια μαντεψια. Για τα ασπραδια σιγουρα δεν εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Βασικα υπαρχει θεμα εδω


 :03. Thumb up: 
Συγχωνεύτηκαν.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Eαφαγα για μεταπροπονητικο 3 ολοκληρα αυγα και 1 ασπραδι...δεν νομιζω να πειραζει εε;  :01. Razz:

----------


## Spyros95

Ριξτε μια ματια εδω...  http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pi...eID=13155&ct=6  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Αλήθεια??

----------


## johny_8

αμάν. ενδιαφερον αν ισχύει. παντώς μου φαινεται λιγο περίεργο έρευνα συνεχόμενη  για14 ετη?

----------


## Achilleas95

Είμαι σίγουρος πως έχουν δημιουργηθεί κι άλλα θέματα σχετικά με το αυγό, αλλά εγώ θα επικεντρωθώ σε ένα πιο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Λοιπόν, το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν ξέρω να μαγειρεύω (και να ήξερα θα βαριόμουν να το κάνω) κι έτσι η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι το να καταναλώνω αυγά που η προετοιμασία τους είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολη. Σε όλα τα προγράμματα διατροφής διαβάζω πως μεγάλες ποσότητες αυγών πρέπει να καταναλώνονται χωρίς τον κρόκο. Αν δεν ακολουθήσω τον εν λόγω κανόνα και τα τρώω ολόκληρα (10 αυγά την ημέρα), θα υπάρξουν αρνητικές συνέπειες στην υγεία μου? (προβλήματα χοληστερίνης δεν πιστεύω να αντιμετωπίσω, άλλωστε είμαι μόλις 17 ακόμα...)

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

Ξεχασε το,2-3 κροκοι καθημερινα εφοσον εισαι υγιης και γυμναζεσαι ειναι μεσα στα ορια.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Είμαι σίγουρος πως έχουν δημιουργηθεί κι άλλα θέματα σχετικά με το αυγό, αλλά εγώ θα επικεντρωθώ σε ένα πιο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Λοιπόν, το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν ξέρω να μαγειρεύω (και να ήξερα θα βαριόμουν να το κάνω) κι έτσι η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι το να καταναλώνω αυγά που η προετοιμασία τους είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολη. Σε όλα τα προγράμματα διατροφής διαβάζω πως μεγάλες ποσότητες αυγών πρέπει να καταναλώνονται χωρίς τον κρόκο. Αν δεν ακολουθήσω τον εν λόγω κανόνα και τα τρώω ολόκληρα (10 αυγά την ημέρα), θα υπάρξουν αρνητικές συνέπειες στην υγεία μου? (προβλήματα χοληστερίνης δεν πιστεύω να αντιμετωπίσω, άλλωστε είμαι μόλις 17 ακόμα...)


Θα γεμισεις χοληστερινη φιλε!!!
2-3 την ημερα και πολυ ειναι.

----------


## billy89

Υποτίθεται ότι είναι μύθος το συγκεκριμένο αλλά εγώ στη θέση σου δε θα το έκανα. Άλλωστε ο κρόκος έχει λιπαρά=θερμίδες πολλές και νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός που αναφέρεις ξεπερνάει τα όρια!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Διαβάστε το τόπικ από την αρχή, συγχωνεύτηκε.

----------


## tasos2

Δεν υπαρχουν επισημα ορια που ειπαν καποιοι. Με βαση τις ερευνες που εχω διαβασει εγω ειτε εισαι υγιης ειτε οχι μπορεις να φας 10 κροκους χωρις προβλημα. Καταρχην η χοληστερολη που περιεχουν δε συμβαλλει στην αυξηση της χοληστερινης στο αιμα. Τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα που εχει συμβαλλουν αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγοτερα απο αλλα φαγητα που τρωμε καθε μερα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες οπως το κοκκινο κρεας και το γαλα. Επιπλεον περιεχει και λεκιθινη που φερνει την ισορροπια ριχνοντας τη χοληστερινη. Ειναι απο τις πιο υγιεινες τροφες ο κροκος και πολυ πιο ωφελιμος απο το ασπραδι

----------


## goldenera

Εγώ αυτό που είχα αναρωτηθεί παλαιότερα είναι ότι αφού επιτρέπουν στα μωρά όταν έρθει η ώρα τους να φάνε αυγό σχεδόν κάθε μέρα πώς μπορεί να είναι τόσο βλαβερό? Ο Vince Gironda θεωρούσε το αυγό τη τέλεια τροφή, και υπόψη ότι θεωρείτε από τους γκουρού του χώρου. Θαυματουργή τροφή το αυγό έχω διαβάσει άρθρο όπου σε ασθενή με εκτεταμένα εγκάυματα εκτός τον άλλον του έδιναν να τρώει μεγάλες ποσότητες αυγού γαι να επιταχύνουν την αποκατάσταση των εγκαυμάτων.

----------


## goldenera

Παν μέτρο άριστο φυσικά :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τους τελευταίους μήνες τρώω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα κρόκους...4 και πάνω συνήθως.Σε λίγες μέρες θα κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος και θα δείξει,αν έχει ανέβει η χοληστερίνη πάει να πει ότι όντος συμβαίνει...αν και ισως συμβαίνει μακροχρονια...

----------


## magavaTOUT

Ειχα κανει εξετασεις αιματος τον Ιανουαριο και ειχα χοληστερινη 155. Τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες τρωω 3 κροκους καθημερινα και πριν απο καμια βδομαδα που ξανακανα εξετασεις ειχα 167 με οριο το 200. Δεν ξερω αν σημαινει κατι αυτο αλλα εγω το αβγουλακι μου δεν το κοβω  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Αβγά κλωβοστοιχίας: τελευταία προειδοποίηση στην Ελλάδα
> 
> *_
> Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή απεύθυνε αιτιολογημένη γνώμη σε δέκα κράτη μέλη τα οποία δεν εφήρμοσαν ορθά την οδηγία 1999/74/EK που θεσπίζει απαγόρευση της...
> χρήσης μη διευθετημένων κλωβών για τις ωοπαραγωγούς όρνιθες.
> 
> Το Βέλγιο, η Ελλάδα, η Ισπανία, η Γαλλία, Ιταλία, η Κύπρος, η Ουγγαρία, οι Κάτω Χώρες, η Πολωνία και η Πορτογαλία επιτρέπουν ακόμη τη χρήση μη διευθετημένων κλωβών για τις ωοπαραγωγούς όρνιθες παρά το ότι η απαγόρευση, για την οποία τους είχαν δοθεί 12 έτη για να προετοιμαστούν, τέθηκε σε ισχύ τον Ιανουάριο 2012. Η αποστολή αιτιολογημένης γνώμης αποτελεί το επόμενο βήμα στη διαδικασία πριν την παραπομπή στο Δικαστήριο της ΕΕ.
> 
> Από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2012, η οδηγία 1999/74/ΕΚ προβλέπει ότι όλες οι ωοπαραγωγοί όρνιθες θα πρέπει να διατηρούνται σε «διευθετημένους κλωβούς» με συμπληρωματικό χώρο για να φωλιάζουν, να σκαλίζουν και να κουρνιάζουν ή σε εναλλακτικά συστήματα. Σύμφωνα με την οδηγία, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται κλωβοί μόνο εάν προσφέρουν σε κάθε όρνιθα τουλάχιστον 750 cm² επιφανείας δαπέδου, φωλιά, στρωμνή, κούρνιες και διατάξεις ξυσίματος των νυχιών, που να επιτρέπουν στις όρνιθες να ικανοποιούν τις βιολογικές ανάγκες τους, καθώς και τις ανάγκες συμπεριφοράς τους.
> ...



Ετοιμαστείτε να δείτε τη τιμή των αυγών να ξεφεύγει.  :01. Sad:

----------


## s0k0s

Ποσο ακομα ... απο 12λεπτα που τα παιρναμε πηγαν 15λεπτα. 20τωρα; (κ σιγουρα παλια πολυ πιο φθηνα ηταν) κοτες θα παω να αγορασω απο αυριο αν ειναι!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Και πάλι τυχερός είσαι. 
Εγώ στην επαρχία που δεν έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση σε λαικές αγορές, το διάστημα που πετούσα τους κρόκους και έτρωγα πολλά, τα φτηνότερα που έβρισκα ήταν του Lidl στα 17 λεπτά.
Πλέον που αγοράζω λιγότερα γιατί τα τρώω ολόκληρα, παίρνω από γείτονα, από αλανιάρες κότες προς 25 λεπτά το ένα.. και θεωρούνται και φτηνά, η συνηθισμένη τιμή εδώ γύρω είναι 0.30€. :02. Bang Head:

----------


## stelios17

Βραστο το αυγο στο ψηγειο ποσες μερες κραταει ?
Λεω να βρασω καμια 50ρια να τα εχω στο ψυγειο γιατι αυτο το βρασε βρασε καθε φορα ειναι βαρετο !!! 

Παντως οσοι ειστε σε χωρια , πιστευω ειναι μεγαλο κριμα να μην εχεις 5-6 κοτουλες ...Τα χαιβανακια δεν θελουν και πολλα-πολλα , λιγο σιταρι-καλαμποκι θα τις ριχνεις και εχεις τα φρεσκα σου  αυγουλακια ! (Καμια σχεση με αυτα του εμποριου , αμα τυχει καμια φορα και εχω ελειψη και αγορασω απο το σουπερ μαρκες κανει μπαμ η διαφορα ! )

----------


## Giannistzn

Εγω απο βασιλοπουλο 18λεπτα το ενα (ή οταν ειμαι αθηνα σκλαβενιτη). Ειχα παει μια μερα λαΐκη (δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο βεβαια) ρωταω εναν, ποσο τα εχεις? Λεει 50 το ζευγαρι. 50λεπτα 2 αυγα του λεω? Ναι λεει, οκ γεια σας  :01. Mr. Green: 

Παντως η εκτροφη ορνιθων ειτε αυγοπαραγωγων ειτε κρεοπαραγωγων ειναι χαλι μαυρο.. Οταν ειναι για κρεας, πες λιγο καλυτερα αλλα στις αυγοπαραγωγες, το κλουβι ειναι ενα (εννοω δεν αλλαζει αναλογα με το μεγεθος της κοτας ή τις αναγκες της). Μπαινει εκει, τρωει απο μια ταΐστρα μροστα, πινει νερο απο εκει, τα κανει εκει μεχρι να τεζαρει και οσο και να μεγαλωσει και να στριμωχνεται δεν αλλαζει κατι. Φυσικα δεν τιθεται θεμα κινησης της. Εξαθλιομενο, αλλα στοχευουν στο βελτιστο κερδος.

Γιαυτο ειναι λογικο τα "βιολογικα" και τα "αλανιαρικα" να εχουν πολλαπλασια τιμη. Δεν συγκρινονται οι συνθηκες..

Στελιο, εγω 5-6 μερες τα αφηνω ανετα..

----------


## s0k0s

Αν ειναι δυνατον...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

ρε σεις...αν πατε σε μεγαλες αγορες πχ ας πω θεσσαλονικη που ειμαι εδω,θα βρειτε αυγα και με 11 λεπτα το ενα...

απο εκει και περα αναλογα με το μεγεθος ανεβαινουν εως και 18 λεπτα το πολυ....υποτιθεται οτι ειναι καλα...

βεβαια σαν του παππου μου που τα ταιζει σιταρι κ ειναι πεντακαθαρα και εχουν μεγαλο χωρο κτλ κτλ δεν ειναι...ουτε σαν γευση ουτε σαν μυρωδια ουτε σαν μεγεθος ...τιποτα αλλα μην τα θελω κ ολα δικα μου....

και κοτες να ειχα,δεν θα εβγαινα με τιποτα...οταν τρωω πχ την εβδομαδα ανετα καμια 40αδα κ παραπανω(μην τρομαζετε κ λιγα λεω),δεν μου φτανουν ουτε δεκα κοτες γιατι απλουστατα πλεον δεν γεννανε...αλλαξαν οι εποχες που καθε μερα μαζευαν ΤΑ ΑΥΓΑ ...τωρα ενα τη μερα κ αν οι ατιμες....


υγ ...οταν εμαθα ποσο τα δινει ο παππους μου,τον ειπα σκρουτζ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gianna

Gymako, ολόκληρα πόσα τρως την εβδομάδα;;;

----------


## s0k0s

Πηγα πηρα με 13cents απο την λαικη της περιοχης μου  :01. Razz:  
60αδα 7μιση euro.

----------


## gym

> Gymako, ολόκληρα πόσα τρως την εβδομάδα;;;


αναλογα την εβδομαδα και τα κεφια...ανετα κανω διατροφη μονο με αυγα κ δεν εχω θεμα με χοληστερινες κτλ που λενε...

δεν μπορω να σου στανταρ νουμερο,δεν βαζω ορια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## costas2121

Καλή σας ημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους...
Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το πώς θα πρέπει να καταναλώνονται τα αυγά...μέχρι και πρίν λίγο καιρό εγώ τα έτρωγ(έπινα) ωμά (10 αυγά 4 κρόκοι 10 ασπράδια) δηλαδή τα έβαζα σε ένα σεικερ τα ανακάτευα και τα έπινα...κάποιος φίλος με θορύβησε λιγάκι για την σαλμονέλα και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας...εάν τα κάνω μιά ομελέτα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;;; χάνουν πολλά απο τα συστατικά τους στην υψηλή θερμοκρασία;;; 
Ζητώ συγνώμη άν δέν έχω αναπτύξει το θέμα στην σωστή κατηγορία... :01. Wink: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρο 
Φιλικά Κώστας...

----------


## average_joe

για σαλμονελα εχουν γραφτει αρκετα δεν το χω πολυψαξει θα στα πουν αλλοι.
σαν ενδειξη παντως δεν μου αρεσει, επισης με ενοχλει το hardcore του πραγματος οπως και η γευση που μπορει να χει αλλα αυτο ειναι στον ανθρωπο  :01. Smile:  , τελος ενα τριτο (-) ειναι το συμπλοκο βιοτινης με την αβιδινη του ασπραδιου που μπορει να οδηγησει σε αβιταμινωση οταν η καταναλωση ωμων αυγων ειναι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.

τωρα αν παιρνεις βιταμινη δεν ξερω αν παρουσιαζεται αυτη η ελλειψη  :01. Unsure: 

απο την αλλη οταν μαγειρευεις τα αυγα διορθωνονται ολα τα παραπανω χωρις να χανονται θρεπτικα συστατικα.
οποτε why not?

----------


## TheWorst

φιλε ειδικα αμα ειναι απτο σουπερμαρκετ πρεπει να τα βραζεις.

----------


## costas2121

χμμμ οπότε εάν δέν υπάρχει θέμα έλλειψης πολύτιμων συστατικών θα το προτημούσα και εγώ γιατί όντως η γευση είναι τρισάθλια....
Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες να είστε καλά... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Καλή σας ημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους...
> Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το πώς θα πρέπει να καταναλώνονται τα αυγά...μέχρι και πρίν λίγο καιρό εγώ τα έτρωγ(έπινα) ωμά (10 αυγά 4 κρόκοι 10 ασπράδια) δηλαδή τα έβαζα σε ένα σεικερ τα ανακάτευα και τα έπινα...*κάποιος φίλος με θορύβησε λιγάκι για την σαλμονέλα και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας...εάν τα κάνω μιά ομελέτα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;;; χάνουν πολλά απο τα συστατικά τους στην υψηλή θερμοκρασία;;;* 
> Ζητώ συγνώμη άν δέν έχω αναπτύξει το θέμα στην σωστή κατηγορία...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρο 
> Φιλικά Κώστας...


Ισχυει, εαν το πουλερικο εχει σαλμονελλα, και φας ωμο το αυγο πιθανοτατα θα κολλησεις. Ειναι μεταδοτικη, και ο βασικος λογος που πρεπει να μαγειρευεται καλα το κοτοπουλο (δεν ειναι τυχαιο που δεν επιτρεπεται το μετρια ψημενο κοτοπουλο). Ειναι θερμοαντοχη, οποτε θελει υψηλη θερμοκρασια για αρκετη ωρα στο ψησιμο.

Επισης να το πω και εδω, εαν πλενετε το κοτοπουλο στο νεροχυτη, το κοβετε σε ξυλο κλπ, ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλη "απολυμανση" (καθαρισμο) ολων των σημειων που εχει ακουμπησει το ωμο κοτοπουλο. Η σαλμονελλα μπορει να μεινει στην επιφανεια, και να μεταφερθει π.χ. στη σαλατουλα πουα θα κοψεις μετα και να κολλησεις και ετσι.

Οσο για το ψησιμο, οχι δεν χανουν θρεπτικη αξια απ'οσο μπορω να γνωριζω, ουτε το τηγανισμα. Εαν θες ωμα, ψαξε υπαρχει θεμα για *παστεριωμενο ασπραδι* σε συσκευασια (και κροκο). Το παστεριωμενο μπορεις να το καταναλωσεις και ωμο.

----------


## marios89

παιδια εχω μια απορια σχετικα με τα αυγα... κα8ε μερα πρεπει να τρωμε αυγα....τα αυγα που βαζω στο πιτακι βρωμης μπορω να τα υπολογισω αυτα ή χανουν τις διατροφικες τουσ αξιες με το πσυσιμο...πχ εγω στο πιτακι βρωμης βαζω 4 αυγα(3 ασπραδια ,1 ολοκληρο) μπορω αυτο να το υπολογισω σαν ''σημερα εφαγα 4 αυγα) η αλοιωνονται στο τιγανι ?

ευχαριστω

----------


## magavaTOUT

Κανονικα φιλε τα μετρας.

----------


## Stella

Aμα ήταν ετσι βρε Μαριε, να μην υπολογιζουμε τα συστατικα των μαγειρεμένων τροφών, θα επρεπε να τα τρωμε όλα ωμα..... :01. Mr. Green: 

Επίσης αν τρως 3 ασπραδια ,1 ολοκληρο, θα τα υπολογιζεις ακριβως ετσι και όχι σαν 4 αυγά (ολόκληρα) 
Αλλα μακρος εχει το αυγό αν το φας ολόκληρο, άλλα αν φας μόνο το ασπράδι.

----------


## marios89

σωστα εχεις δικιο στελλα !!! ευχαριστω!!

----------


## tasos2

Μιας και εκανα τωρα εξετασεις αιματος, να πω οτι η χοληστερινη μου ειναι πολυ κατω απο το οριο παρολο που τρωω τουλαχιστον 4 κροκους τη μερα. Οποτε φατε κροκους και μην εχετε κανενα αγχος.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να δινετε τοσα λεφτα για παιρνετε μονο τη μιση πρωτεινη, αυτη του ασπραδιου και την αλλη μιση να την πετατε

----------


## vaggan

> Μιας και εκανα τωρα εξετασεις αιματος, να πω οτι η χοληστερινη μου ειναι πολυ κατω απο το οριο παρολο που τρωω τουλαχιστον 4 κροκους τη μερα. Οποτε φατε κροκους και μην εχετε κανενα αγχος. 
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να δινετε τοσα λεφτα για παιρνετε μονο τη μιση πρωτεινη, αυτη του ασπραδιου και την αλλη μιση να την πετατε


ο τασος εχει δικιο ο κροκος του αυγου δεν προκαλει την κακη χοληστερινη και ειναι πλουσιος σε λεκιθινη φατε παιδες

----------


## goldenera

Αμ ο γκουρού Βινς Τζιρόντα, κάτι ήξερε που το υποστήριζε πριν πολλά χρόνια. Μάλιστα χαρακτήριζε το αυγό ως την τέλεια τροφή. Φυσικά δεν θα συνέστηνα στον καθένα να τρώει 10 αυγά τη μέρα, εξαρτάται και της γενικότερης κατάστασης της υγείας του. Η μάστιγα της διατροφής κακής ποιότητας είναι οι επεξεργασμένες τροφές και η υπερκατανάλωση κακών υδατανθράκων (ζάχαρη, άσπρα άλευρα κ.λ.π)

----------


## Gianna

Αχ, τέτοια να ακούω!!!Τα αυγουλάκια μ' αρέσουν πολύ και με πόνο ψυχής πετάω τους κρόκους (άσε που συνήθως δεν παίρνω του σούπερ μάρκετ). Βέβαια, εγώ το κάνω πιο πολύ για τα λιπαρά/θερμίδες και όχι τόσο για την χοληστερίνη. Πάντως κατά μέσο όρο 1 ολόκληρο τη μέρα το τρώω και θέλω να καθιερώσω και 2, αν δεν ξεφεύγω απ' αλλού σε θερμίδες/λιπαρά.

----------


## hipis12

6-7 ασπραδια αυγων μπορω να το υπολογιζω ως 1 πλήρες γευμα? (1 απο τα 6 που τρωω καθημερινα)Η απλώς συμπλήρωμα?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

6-7 ασπραδια μονα τους ειναι οκ για μετα την προπόνηση,ενα γευμα για να θεωρηθει πληρες πρέπει να περιέχει εκτος απο πρωτείνη υδατανθρακα και σαλατα(βιταμινες,μεταλλα ιχνοστοιχεια δλδ κτλ.).

----------


## hipis12

> 6-7 ασπραδια μονα τους ειναι οκ για μετα την προπόνηση,ενα γευμα για να θεωρηθει πληρες πρέπει να περιέχει εκτος απο πρωτείνη υδατανθρακα και σαλατα(βιταμινες,μεταλλα ιχνοστοιχεια δλδ κτλ.).


Άρα δεν το υπολογιζω σαν 1 απο τα 6 γεματα..

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

τα υπολογιζεις συνολικά στην ημερισια πρωτεινική(και θερμιδική)σου πρόσληψη,ιδανικά λογω ταχειας αποροφησης τα ασπραδια μπαίνουν ή μαζί με το πρωινο ή αμεσως μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## average_joe

> τα υπολογιζεις συνολικά στην ημερισια πρωτεινική(και θερμιδική)σου πρόσληψη


αυτο.
διαβασε και εδω.
Αυγά

αν θες να το κανεις πιο πληρες το γευμα προσθεσε κροκους!

----------


## spyros!

Καλησπερα,εχω μια ερωτηση.Οσο αναφορα τα αυγα,ποσους κροκους ειναι καλο να τρωμε την βδομαδα?Εγω βρισκομα στην ηλικια τον 17.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## SkillBill

στην ηλικια σου αν δεν τα φας τηγανητα και 30 αν φας τη βδομαδα δεν θα παθεις τπτ  :01. Razz: 
εγω ειμαι 24 και τρωω απο τα 20 ευκολα καμια 20αρια τη βδομαδα και δεν εχω τπτ ανεβασμενο στις εξετασεις!
ειναι μυθος αυτο με τα αυγα και την χολεστερινη,τα αυγα συνεισφερουν στην καλη χοληστερολη(HDL) οχι στην κακη(LDL)που δεν θελουμε!υψηλα επιπεδα HDL κρατανε τα επιπεδα της LDL χαμηλα επισης!

----------


## tasos2

> Καλησπερα,εχω μια ερωτηση.Οσο αναφορα τα αυγα,ποσους κροκους ειναι καλο να τρωμε την βδομαδα?Εγω βρισκομα στην ηλικια τον 17.
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Απο την εμπειρια μου, οσους θελεις

----------


## loukiss

εγω τρωω 36 -40 τη βδομαδα.. ~20 χρονων (παρα κατι)

και ναι μπορεις να φας οσα θες ΕΚΤΟΣ αμα εχεις ΗΔΗ καποια θεματα με χοληστερινη.. εκει το συζηταμε

----------


## ionos1

περι τους 20 κρόκους την εβδομαδα εδώ και 2 χρονια με 3 αιματολογικές στο ενδιαμεσο και κανενα προβλημα!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tommygr

Μια λιγο χαζβ ερωτηση αλλα επειδη εδω και 2 μηνες εχω ξεκινησει και τρωω καθε βραδυ 6 ολοκληρα βραστα αυγα, με τι προτεινετε να τα τρωω για πιο ευχαριστη γευση;
Το πιπερι το εχω βαρεθει και εξαλλου παντα μου καιει το στομα.
Υπαρχει καμια σως να αγορασω; Πηρα σημερα σογια σως αλλα δεν μου πολυαρεσε ωμη, θα την χρησιμοποιω μονο στο τηγανισμα του κοτοπουλου.

----------


## grtech

Αναλόγως την ώρα του γεύματος και με τι συνοδεύεται αυτό συνήθος βάζω ή αλάτι ή λεμονοπίπερο σε σκόνη ή ξυδάκι.

----------


## Gianna

Λίγη μουστάρδα, ή πάπρικα - κάρυ, εγώ βάζω και δυόσμο και όντως το ξυδάκι τους πάει πολύ.

----------


## chili

παιδια εγω οταν βαριεμαι τρομερα κανω τα αυγα στα μικροκυμματα (πολυ γρηγορο και ουτε σκευη ουτε τιποτα) παιζει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## Gorillas

Πιο εύκολο φαγητό απ τα αυγά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει! Τόσο πολύ βαριέσαι? :08. Spank: 
Υπάρχουν συνταγές που τα κάνουν στα μικροκύματα, αλλά στη τελική είναι τι σε βολεύει. 3 αυγά βραστά τη μέρα υπάρχουν στο πρόγραμμά μου

Τοmmy αντί για πιππέρι βάζω αυτό Αροματ της Knorr

----------


## BNX K-1

να ρωτησω κατι γτ ειμαι πρωταρης οταν λεμε ας πουμε 5 ασπραδια, πως τα τρωμε. πχ το βραζουμε και τρωμε μονο το ασπραδι,το κανουμε τηγανιτο, το πινουμε ωμο; βοηθεια πλιζ

----------


## morgoth

οπως σου αρεσει. ειτε βραστα, είτε ομελέτα

----------


## dorita

τελευταια συνδυαζω αυγα βραστα με μαυρο ψωμι αλλειμενο με παστα ελιας!
ο συνδυασμος βραστου αυγου με παστα ελιας ειναι μοναδικος!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Ελπίζω να εννοείς ολόκληρο το αυγό dorita  :01. Smile:  Τρελαίνομαι γα κρόκο με άσπρο ψωμί !

----------


## dorita

> Ελπίζω να εννοείς ολόκληρο το αυγό dorita  Τρελαίνομαι γα κρόκο με άσπρο ψωμί !


εννοειται... :01. Mr. Green: 
αλλειψε κ παστα ...ειναι το τελειο!! :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Σας τυχαίνει να βράζετε αυγά και όταν πάτε να τα ξεφλουδίσετε μαζί με τα τσόφλια να βγαίνουν και κομματάκια αυγού;; Πολύ σπαστικό!!!  :01. Angry:  Η ποιότητα του αυγού φταίει ή το βράσιμο (περισσότερο ή λιγότερο);

Κάτι που έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι πολύ ωραίο, αν βαρεθήκατε τα βραστά αυγά .. Σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι (για να μην βάζετε και λάδι), αφού χτυπήσετε πρώτα τα αυγά σε ένα μπολ (5 ασπράδια+1 κρόκο βάζω εγώ), τα ρίχνετε και ανακατεύετε συνέχεια μέχρι να γίνουν κάπως έτσι..

με υποκ. αλάτι, πιπέρι και ρίγανη γίνετε πολύ ωραίο!
Για περισσότερη νοστιμιά καμιά φέτα αλαντ. γαλοπούλα σε κομματάκια ή λίγο τυρί light ή ένα γαλατάκι του καφέ light.

----------


## warrior s

Φίλε αυτό με τα αυγά που όταν τα ξεφλουδίζεις φευγει και το ασπράδι είναι πάαααρα πολυ εκνευριστικό όντως Νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει στα αυγα που είναι πολύ φρεσκα.
Δοκίμασε να αφαιρέσεις το ασπράδι με ένα κουταλακι του γλυκου

----------


## liveris

ναι ειναι πολυ σπαστικο σημερα το επαθα που πηρα αυγα απο το κτημα..ειναι φρεσκαδουρα ομως αλλα για μας που τρωμε τοσα αυγα στην καθισια ειναι πακετο!

----------


## vaggan

> Φίλε αυτό με τα αυγά που όταν τα ξεφλουδίζεις φευγει και το ασπράδι είναι πάαααρα πολυ εκνευριστικό όντως Νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει στα αυγα που είναι πολύ φρεσκα.
> Δοκίμασε να αφαιρέσεις το ασπράδι με ένα κουταλακι του γλυκου


το σπαστικο ειναι που μερικες φορες δεν φευγει εκεινη η μεμβρανη που ειναι πανω στο ασπραδι και οταν την τρως ειναι μια αηδια :02. Puke:

----------


## goldenera

Βεβαίως και είναι λόγω του ότι το αυγό είναι φρέσκο.......λοιπόν κόψτο με ένα μαχαίρι στη μέση, πάρε το μισό στη χούφτα σου και με το άλλο χέρι πάρε ένα κουταλάκι, σκάψε απαλά με το εφάπτοντας το στα τοιχώματα και έτσι άνετα θα φας όλο το εσωτερικό χωρίς απώλειες :01. Wink:

----------


## koukoutsaki

σωστος ο γκολντεν κι εγω με κουταλακι το βγαζω  :03. Thumb up: 
ωραια αρα τα αβγα μου ειν φρεσκα :01. Razz:

----------


## A1200

Για να μη σας ξεφλουδιζουν άτσαλα τα αβγά και να μη σας βγαίνουν μαζί κομματάκια η λύση είναι απλή,ή δεν τα βράζετε παγωμένα ή θα τα αφήνετε να κρυώσουν καλά πριν τα καθαρίσετε.Δεν έχει να κάνει η ποιότητα του αβγού.Το καλό αβγο το βλέπουμε στον κρόκο,όσο ποιο κίτρινο ανοιχτό είναι τόσο ποιο καλό είναι.

----------


## goldenera

Αυτό που λες A1200 έχει να κάνει με τη διατροφή του κοτόπουλου, και έχεις δίκιο ότι το χρώμα δείχνει αν έχει τραφεί με σωστές τροφές (βιολογικά ή από χωριό-ελευθέρας βοσκής) ή όχι. Αλλά η δυσκολία στο ξεφλούδισμα έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι φρέσκο ή έχει μείνει για ένα διάστημα.

----------


## liveris

οχι φιλε μου εχει να κανει με την ποιοτητα..επειδη εχουμε κοτες κ ξερω ο κροκος ναι ειναι πιο κιτρινος αλλα κ το δυσκολο ξεφλουδισμα ειναι σημαδι φρεσκου..

----------


## NASSER

Το τσόφλι που δεν βγαίνει, όντως είναι ένδειξη φρέσκου αυγού. Λένε πως καλό είναι να μην είναι παγωμένα τα αυγά πριν μπουν για βράσιμο και μετά το βράσιμο καλό είναι να τα βάζουμε σε κρύο νερό για να βγει πιο εύκολα το τσόφλι. Προσωπικά δεν τηρώ τίποτα από τις δυο τακτικές  :01. Razz: 
Στα δύσκολα με μαχαίρι η κουτάλι ξεφλουδίζω σιγά σιγά τα αυγά.

----------


## koukoutsaki

κι εγω που τηρω κ αυτα τα δυο που αναφερει ο νασσερ ,παλι κολλαει το τσοφλι .. :01. ROFL: 
ε δε πειραζει ,κανα να μαστε να βρισκουμε φρεσκα αβγουλακια να τα τρωμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

εγω τα αυγα μου οταν τα τηγανιζω τα κανω παντα σπαστα..και οταν λέγω σπαστα εννοω όταν πεσουν στο τηγανι ,τα ανακατευω καλα με μια ξυλινη κουταλα και το αποτέλεσμα γινεται οπως του φίλου παραπανω...βεβαια η ποσοτητα αν βάλεις 2 αυγα βγαινει πολυ μικρη γιατι μαζευη..αλλα μετα αυτο αμα το βάλλεις μεσα σε τόστ ειναι μουρλια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

καλα λεει το κουκουτσακι!μακαρι να βρισκαμε παντα φρεσκα αυγουλακια :01. Wink:

----------


## Βάλια

:03. Thumb up: 


> κι εγω που τηρω κ αυτα τα δυο που αναφερει ο νασσερ ,παλι κολλαει το τσοφλι ..
> ε δε πειραζει ,κανα να μαστε να βρισκουμε φρεσκα αβγουλακια να τα τρωμε

----------


## Gorillas

Για να ξεκολλάει εύκολα το τσόφλι. Αφού αρχίζει κ κοχλάζει το κατσαρολάκι με τα αυγά, μετράς 10 λεπτά. Τα βγάζεις απ το μάτι, κ προσθέτεις κρύο νερό. Τα αφήνεις κάτω από το κρύο νερό, ώστε να κρυώσει απότομα. Αυτή η εναλλαγή ζεστού κρύου θα σκληρύνει το τσόφλι, κ θα κάνει τη ζωή μας πιο εύκολη. Σε δευτερόλεπτα έχεις αφαιρέσει το τσόφλι

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Όταν είναι φρεσκοβρασμένα έτσι κι αλλιώς ξεκολλάν εύκολα, όταν βγαίνουν απ το ψυγείο είναι το θέμα..

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Ένα άρθρο που βρήκα ως αναφορά την χοληστερόλη:

"Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι των οποίων η περιεκτικότητα σε χοληστερόλη έχει τάσεις αύξησης είτε επειδή παράγουν περισσότερη χοληστερόλη ίσως για κληρονομικούς λόγους, είτε επειδή εμφανίζουν αυξημένη απορρόφηση χοληστερόλης από τις τροφές.
Η χοληστερόλη ως λιπίδιο δε διαλύεται στο αίμα, ώστε να εισέρχεται και να κυκλοφορεί σε αυτό σε αδιάλυτα κομμάτια.
Η ποσότητά της και οι μετατροπές της σε άλλες ουσίες ρυθμίζεται από το συκώτι."
"Μερικά τρόφιμα (αβγά, συκώτι, εντόσθια, γαρίδες) περιέχουν χοληστερόλη από τη φύση τους (διαιτητική χοληστερόλη). Η χοληστερόλη που υπάρχει στα τρόφιμα, τις περισσότερες φορές, δεν επηρεάζει τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης πλάσματος, τόσο όσο ο τύπος του διαιτητικού λίπους. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, μερικοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι ευαίσθητοι στην αυξημένη διαιτητική πρόσληψη."

Αυτό που συμπέρανα είναι ότι κάποιους τους επηρεάζει περισσότερο, κάποιους λιγότερο, η ποσότητα χοληστερόλης που λαμβάνουμε από τις τροφές. Μην βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα επειδή κάποιος τρώει 7-8 αυγά τη μέρα και στις εξετάσεις φαίνεται να είναι σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα η χοληστερίνη του, ότι θα συμβεί και σε όλους αυτό που θα τρώνε 7-8 αυγά τη μέρα.. Μπορεί να επηρεάζει λιγότερο σε σχέση με την κληρονομικότητα και την κατανάλωση κορεσμένου λίπους αλλά μην το θεωρούμε αμελητέο.

----------


## totis

ΚΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΥΓΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ 6,7 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΤΑ 4 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΣΠΡΑΔΙ.....
ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ....http://youtu.be/4IDToRcCUWs

----------


## xrhstos1994

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Θα ήθελα ν κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα αβγά. Λοιπόν, είμαι από χωριό και εδώ και 18 χρόνια τώρα τρώω αβγά ντόπια από
δικές μας κότες. Έφτασε η στιγμή όμως που πρέπει να φύγω για σπουδές στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Αβγά δικά μας δεν θα μπορώ να έχω κάθε μέρα και αναγκαστικά
θα πρέπει να αγοράσω από κάποιο μαγαζί. Η ερώτηση μου. Είναι το ίδιο τα αβγά εμπορίου με τα ντόπια ή πρέπει να φοβάμαι κάτι από κάποια ουσία που
μπορεί να έχουν δώσει στις κότες για να κάνουν αυτά τα αβγά? Μπορώ να αγοράζω και να τρώω 7-8 ασπράδια τη μέρα?? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## billy89

Κατά πρώτον υπάρχει ήδη θέμα για τα αυγά, κάνε μια αναζήτηση.

Κατά δεύτερον η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι η ίδια για όλα τα τρόφιμα - σαν το δικό σου δεν έχει. Προφανώς οποιδήποτε τρόφιμο είναι δικής σου παραγωγής είναι μακράν "καλύτερο" με την έννοια ότι είσαι σίγουρος τουλάχιστον ότι δεν έχει φάρμακα ή στην περίπτωσή μας ότι η κότα δεν έχει φάει κάτι επιβλαβές.

Λίγοι όμως είναι οι τυχεροί που μπορούν να καλλιεργούν τα δικά τους φρούτα, λαχανικά και να εκτρέφουν κότες κλπ. Εξ ορισμού κάτι τέτοιο στις μεγαλουπόλεις είναι αδύνατο.

Οπότε συνέχισε να τρως τα αυγά σου, θα πρέπει να βολευτείς με ότι βρίσκεις σε σουπερ μάρκετ και λαικές, όπως και με όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Εγώ προσωπικά το μόνο που κάνω είναι να μην παίρνω αυγά συσκευασμένα από σούπερ μάρκετ αλλά να παίρνω μεγάλες ποσότητες από ένα συγκεκριμένο παραγωγό που (υποτίθεται πως) εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## Chaz

Σαν του χωριού δεν είναι. Φυσικά και μπορεί να έχουν, γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι φαγητό δίνουν στις κότες.

Αλλά το θέμα είναι πως οτιδήποτε μπορεί να περιέχει μη φιλικές για την υγεία μας ουσίες (νερό, φρούτα, λαχανικά κτλ). Άμα κάτσεις και αναλύσεις τι και πως θα φτάσει μακριά το θέμα.

Σούπερ μάρκετ λοιπόν ή καμιά λαϊκή αν βρεις.


Edit: Δεν είδα το παραπάνω ποστ. +1 to what billy said.

----------


## xrhstos1994

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Θα φροντίσω να μου στέλνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι. Και θα προτιμώ τα δικά μας προιόντα!

----------


## jannous44

καλα μην λεμε οτι σαν του χωριου δεν εχει. γιατι εχω δει παμ πολλες φορες να ταιζουν τις κοτες με τα αποφαγια της ημερας... οποτε κρατατε μικρο καλαθι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## A1200

Καλύτερα αποφαγια της ημέρας φίλε μου παρά φυραματα

----------


## mojo_jojo

Αυτό που συνεχώς βγαίνουν μελέτες και ο ένας μύθος καταρρίπτει τον άλλον μπορεί και να με τρελενειιιιιιι!Το αυγό,η χοληστερίνη,μην πιεις καφέ αν παίρνεις κρεατινη,όχι τελικά επιτρέπεται να πίνεις καφέ αρκεί να είναι ώρες διαφορετικές..ουφ βρε επιστήμονες!

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

το θεμα δεν ειναι οι ερευνες και οι μυθοι φιλε mojo αλλα οι εταιριες και τα συμφεροντα που εξυπηρετουνται πισω απο απ'αυτες.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> καλα μην λεμε οτι σαν του χωριου δεν εχει. γιατι εχω δει παμ πολλες φορες να ταιζουν τις κοτες με τα αποφαγια της ημερας... οποτε κρατατε μικρο καλαθι...


 Τι το κακο εχουν τα αποφαγια ρε συ;
Φαγητο κανονικο που περισσεψε ειναι. Τα φυραματα που ειναι υποπροιοντα των σφαγιων με χημικα ειναι καλυτερα;

----------


## SkillBill

αγοραζει κανεις αυγα απο λαικη?γιατι τσεκαρα και ειναι αρκετα πιο φτηνα απ οτι τα παιρνω και ειναι και μεγαλυτερα οποτε σκεφτομαι να αρχισω να τροφοδοτουμαι απο κει.
ο μονος μου ενδοιασμος ειναι οτι τους ειδα ολους που τα χουν ετσι χυμα εκτος ψυγειου,ειχε ποτε καποιος προβλημα μ αυτα τα αυγα?

----------


## morgoth

κοιτα τον παγκο με την περισσοτερη καταναλωση. δεν παθαινεις τιποτα.

----------


## SkillBill

οοοκ θα το δοκιμασω!

----------


## strong(er)

Εγώ από την λαϊκή παίρνω τόσα Χρόνια,μια χαρά φτηνά κ σε ότι μέγεθος θες :01. Wink:  

Στάλθηκε από το MT27i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## totis

Απο οπου και να τα παρουμε το ιδιο ειναι εφοσον εχουνε πανω την αριθμο πιστοποιησεις ειναι μια χαρα..... :01. Wink:

----------


## Mikekan

Προσωπικά τα έκοψα γιατι έβγαζα σπυράκια. Τους κρόκους εννοείται.

----------


## totis

> Προσωπικά τα έκοψα γιατι έβγαζα σπυράκια. Τους κρόκους εννοείται.


Και εγω μονο τα ασπραδια τρωω 6 με 10 την ημερα...... Αριστη πηγη πρωτεινης υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας....

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Θεμα οργανισμου ειναι βασικα,εγω τρωω 4-5 ολοκληρα πλεον τη μερα χωρις θεματα εντός ή εκτός  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και εγω μονο τα ασπραδια τρωω 6 με 10 την ημερα...... Αριστη πηγη πρωτεινης υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας....


Eιναι υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας οταν τα τρως με τον κροκο,οχι οταν τον πετας :01. Wink: ..το πολυτιμοτερο πετατε οσοι τρωτε μονο το ασπραδι...εκτος απο βιταμινες κ ιχνοστοιχεια χανετε και πρωτεινη οπου στην τελικη παιρνετε λιγοτερη απο οση νομιζετε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## totis

> Eιναι υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας οταν τα τρως με τον κροκο,οχι οταν τον πετας..το πολυτιμοτερο πετατε οσοι τρωτε μονο το ασπραδι...εκτος απο βιταμινες κ ιχνοστοιχεια χανετε και πρωτεινη οπου στην τελικη παιρνετε λιγοτερη απο οση νομιζετε.


Ενα μεγαλο αυγο περιπου εχει 6,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης απο τα οποια τα 3,5 ειναι στο ασπραδι.....και το ασπραδι εχει αρκετα απο ολα αυτα που ανεφερες χωρις ομως το λιπος και την χοληστερινη και μπορεις να φας οσα θελεις....Να σκεφτεις μονο οτι το ασπραδι ειναι η τροφη που τρωει το κοτοπουλακι για να αναπτυχθει(ο κροκος ειναι το κοτοπουλο).......καλο ειναι να τα τρωμε και ολοκληρα αλλα μεχρι 2την ημερα πιστευω,αυτο βεβαια ισχυει για εμας που τρωμε καθημερινα αυγα......

----------


## goldenera

> αγοραζει κανεις αυγα απο λαικη?γιατι τσεκαρα και ειναι αρκετα πιο φτηνα απ οτι τα παιρνω και ειναι και μεγαλυτερα οποτε σκεφτομαι να αρχισω να τροφοδοτουμαι απο κει.
> ο μονος μου ενδοιασμος ειναι οτι τους ειδα ολους που τα χουν ετσι χυμα εκτος ψυγειου,ειχε ποτε καποιος προβλημα μ αυτα τα αυγα?



Xρόνια πολλά αγοράζω από λαική και μόνο, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Εφόσον τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές ο πωλητής δεν τίθεται θέμα. Και εκτός ψυγείου πάντα τα διατηρώ, εφόσον βέβαια τα καταναλώνω σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ενα μεγαλο αυγο περιπου εχει 6,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης απο τα οποια τα 3,5 ειναι στο ασπραδι.....και το ασπραδι εχει αρκετα απο ολα αυτα που ανεφερες χωρις ομως το λιπος και την χοληστερινη και μπορεις να φας οσα θελεις....Να σκεφτεις μονο οτι το ασπραδι ειναι η τροφη που τρωει το κοτοπουλακι για να αναπτυχθει(ο κροκος ειναι το κοτοπουλο).......καλο ειναι να τα τρωμε και ολοκληρα αλλα μεχρι 2την ημερα πιστευω,αυτο βεβαια ισχυει για εμας που τρωμε καθημερινα αυγα......


Το ασπραδι δεν εχει βιταμινες κτλ φιλε.

----------


## totis

> Το ασπραδι δεν εχει βιταμινες κτλ φιλε.


Φιλε cobra κανεις λαθος και στα ασπραδια Βρίσκει επίσης κανείς μεταλλικά στοιχεία όπως μαγνήσιο, νάτριο και κάλιο, βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β (Β1, Β2 και κυρίως Β12), καθώς και γλυκίδια. Οπως εξηγησα και πριν ειναι η τροφη που τρωει το κοτοπουλο για να αναπτυχθει φαντασου ποσο σημαντικο ειναι περιεχει τα παντα.....

----------


## totis

> Φιλε cobra κανεις λαθος και στα ασπραδια Βρίσκει επίσης κανείς μεταλλικά στοιχεία όπως μαγνήσιο, νάτριο και κάλιο, βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β (Β1, Β2 και κυρίως Β12), καθώς και γλυκίδια. Οπως εξηγησα και πριν ειναι η τροφη που τρωει το κοτοπουλο για να αναπτυχθει φαντασου ποσο σημαντικο ειναι περιεχει τα παντα.....


Και να πουμε επισης οτι - Ένα μέσο αυγό αποτελείται από: 11% κέλυφος, 58% ασπράδι και 31% κρόκο

----------


## SkillBill

Totis εχει δικιο ο cobra : )


Aσπραδι: Β2 0.1 mg (της ταξης του 10%)
            Ιωδιο 54.8 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
            Σεληνιο 6.6 mg (της ταξης του 10%)

και αμελητεες ποσοτητες Β12,Β5,φωσφορο και μαγνησιο (κατω απο 1%)


Κροκος:  Β12 0.6 μg (της ταξης του 25%)
             Β2  0.3 mg (της ταξης του 20%)
             Β5  0.7 mg (της ταξης του 15%)
             B6  0.1 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
      φυλλικό οξύ  0.2 μg (της ταξης του 5%)
             A   248 IU (της ταξης του 10%)
             D   43.5 IU (της ταξης του 20%)
             E   0.5 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
      Ασβεστιο 25 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
      Σιδηρος   0.6 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
      Φωσφορος  86 mg (της ταξης του 10%)
      Σεληνιο    15.4 μg (της ταξης του 30%)
      Ιωδιο        62 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
      Ψευδαργυρος 0.5 mg (της ταξης του 5%)      

(απο τη database μου)

και σημειοτεον επισης οτι μερικες βιταμινες ειναι πολυ ευκολο να καλυφθουν απο μια διατροφη τυπου bodybuilding,οπως του συμπλεγματος Β αλλα αλλες και καποια μεταλλα οχι,η συμβολη των κροκων δλδ ειναι σημαντικη

----------


## Hamlet

Παιρνω απο τη λαικη τ αβγα με τον κωδικο Ελ 2 , δλδ απο κλασικο κοτετσι .... σε καλη τιμη (22 λεπτα το ενα) ! να αποφευγετε τον κωδικο 3 και το 4 ...ειναι τα χειροτερα...απο κλωβοστοιχιες
http://coolweb.gr/ti-auga-agorazete-prosoxi/





> Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα κωδικού, είναι: *1EL*0300102354 
> 
> Ας μάθουμε λοιπόν να τον αποκωδικοποιούμε! 
> 
> Το πρώτο νούμερο, μπορεί να είναι 0 ή 1 ή 2 ή 3. 
> 
> Αν είναι 0, πρόκειται για βιολογικό αυγό. 
> Δηλαδή η κότα δεν έχει πάρει "φάρμακα" και μεγάλωσε εντελώς φυσιολογικά. 
> 
> ...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οχι παιζουμε :05. Biceps: 

Ωραιος bill :01. Mr. Green: ..που θα παει,θα μαθει κι ο totis :01. Razz:

----------


## SkillBill

χαχαχα ε ναι βεβαια!

----------


## totis

> Totis εχει δικιο ο cobra : )
> 
> 
> Aσπραδι: Β2 0.1 mg (της ταξης του 10%)
>             Ιωδιο 54.8 mg (της ταξης του 5%)
>             Σεληνιο 6.6 mg (της ταξης του 10%)
> 
> και αμελητεες ποσοτητες Β12,Β5,φωσφορο και μαγνησιο (κατω απο 1%)
> 
> ...


Φιλε αν κοιταξεις τα μηνυματα μου δεν ειπα οτι εχει πειρισσοτερες βιταμινες απο τον κροκο ειπα οτι εχει και αυτο και οπως γραφεις και εσυ και μαλιστα και επισης ενα ασπράδι περιέχει τις περισσότερες ποσοτητες νατρίου του αυγού, καλίου και μαγνησίου σε σχεση με τον κροκο.......Και αυτο το απαντησα στον φιλο που ειπε οτι το ασπραδι δεν περιεχει καθολου βιταμινες κτλ  ......Οποτε ειχα δικιο για κοιταξε λιγο τα μηνυματα.........

----------


## totis

Παντος αυτο που ειχα πει και ξεκινησε ολη η συζητηση ειναι (Τρωω μονο τα ασπραδια περιπου 6 με 10 την ημερα...... Και ειναι αριστη πηγη πρωτεινης υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας....) Και το υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας πηγαινε για την πρωτεινη που περιεχει.....δεν πηγαινε για τις βιταμινες, τσαμπα η συζητησει που ανοιξαμε,εξαλου και καθολου να μην ειχε εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου αυτο γιατι τα τρωω καθαρα για την πρωτεινη που περιεχουν.....Με καλυπτει περισσοτερο που τα ασπραδια ειναι απαλαγμενα απο λιπος και χοληστερινη.....Αυτο πολυ απλα...... :01. Wink:

----------


## SkillBill

> Φιλε αν κοιταξεις τα μηνυματα μου δεν ειπα οτι εχει πειρισσοτερες βιταμινες απο τον κροκο ειπα οτι εχει και αυτο και οπως γραφεις και εσυ και μαλιστα και επισης ενα ασπράδι περιέχει τις περισσότερες ποσοτητες *νατρίου του αυγού, καλίου και μαγνησίου* σε σχεση με τον κροκο.......Και αυτο το απαντησα στον φιλο που ειπε οτι το ασπραδι δεν περιεχει καθολου βιταμινες κτλ  ......Οποτε ειχα δικιο για κοιταξε λιγο *τα μηνυματα*.........





> Φιλε cobra κανεις λαθος και στα ασπραδια Βρίσκει επίσης κανείς μεταλλικά στοιχεία όπως μαγνήσιο, νάτριο και κάλιο, βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β (Β1, Β2 και κυρίως Β12)


τα μηνυματα κοιταξα γιαυτο εγραψα :01. Wink: 

Α)μαγνησιο δεν εχει το ασπραδι καθολου και ο κροκος απειροελαχιστο αλλιως θα το εγραφα,οπως ουτε και καλιο.οσο για το νατριο,παιρνεις απο αυτο απ το αλατι και υπαρχει παντου,το αυγο εχει ελαχιστο(κροκος 1%,ασπραδι 3%) και δεν χρειαζεσαι κιολας παραπανω.επισης αυτα δεν ειναι βιταμινες,αυτα για το πρωτο quote : )

Β)ειπες για βιταμινες Β1,Β2 και Β12 και σου απαντησα οτι αξιοπροσεχτη ποσοτητα (>3%) εχει μονο Β2

**τα ποσοστα ειναι ΣΗΠ (συνιστωμενη ημερησια ποσοτητα για συν πλυν 10 κιλα απο τα 83 που ειμαι αλλαζει λιγο εφοσον ολοι γυμναζομαστε)
επισης,οταν λεμε υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας για ενα τροφιμο,δεν παει για την πρωτεινη του,δν υφισταται,το μονο πων,ου υπαρχει ειναι το προφιλ αμινοξεων,η βιολογικη αξια αναφερεται σε πληροτητα σε μεταλλα βιταμινες φυτικες ινες αντιοξειδωτικα κτλ

απλα εβαλα τα νουμερα για να τα δεις και συ να μαθαινουμε ολοι μαζι δεν ειναι κακο,στα θεματα διατροφης μην ακους αλλους ψαχνε τα νουμερα : )

YΓ1:στα μνματα λεει ο κομπρα οτι τα ασπραδια δεν εχουν βιταμινες κτλ ενω εσυ αυτα που ανεφερα παραπανω οποτε αυτος εχει δικιο :01. Razz:  
ΥΓ2:Hamlet ωραιο αυτο θα το χω υποψην μου προσωπικα :02. Welcome:

----------


## primordial

Σας παραθέτω κάποια μικρά tip τα οποία θεωρώ πώς πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε όταν πάμε να αγοράσουμε αυγά.
Προσωπικά βδεν ήξερα κάποιες λεπτομέρειες... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

 http://www.sintagespareas.gr/simboules/avga/50-abga1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hamlet

skillbill μονο μην την πατησεις και πας σε λαικη βιολογικων προιοντων...πηγα, πηρα αβγα και πληρωσα 3σιμιση ευρω την εξαδαααα ! μιλαω για αυτα με τον κωδικο 0 ... κι απο γευση δεν καταλαβαινες και τιποτα διαφορετικο... :01. Razz:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## totis

> τα μηνυματα κοιταξα γιαυτο εγραψα
> 
> Α)μαγνησιο δεν εχει το ασπραδι καθολου και ο κροκος απειροελαχιστο αλλιως θα το εγραφα,οπως ουτε και καλιο.οσο για το νατριο,παιρνεις απο αυτο απ το αλατι και υπαρχει παντου,το αυγο εχει ελαχιστο(κροκος 1%,ασπραδι 3%) και δεν χρειαζεσαι κιολας παραπανω.επισης αυτα δεν ειναι βιταμινες,αυτα για το πρωτο quote : )
> 
> Β)ειπες για βιταμινες Β1,Β2 και Β12 και σου απαντησα οτι αξιοπροσεχτη ποσοτητα (>3%) εχει μονο Β2
> 
> **τα ποσοστα ειναι ΣΗΠ (συνιστωμενη ημερησια ποσοτητα για συν πλυν 10 κιλα απο τα 83 που ειμαι αλλαζει λιγο εφοσον ολοι γυμναζομαστε)
> επισης,οταν λεμε υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας για ενα τροφιμο,δεν παει για την πρωτεινη του,δν υφισταται,το μονο πων,ου υπαρχει ειναι το προφιλ αμινοξεων,η βιολογικη αξια αναφερεται σε πληροτητα σε μεταλλα βιταμινες φυτικες ινες αντιοξειδωτικα κτλ
> 
> ...


                                                                                                                                            Ρε φιλε ακομα με αυτο το θεμα ασχολησε δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου, και ξαναβαζω το τελευταιο μηνυμα μια και δεν το ειδες..........Παντος αυτο που ειχα πει και ξεκινησε ολη η συζητηση ειναι (Τρωω μονο τα ασπραδια περιπου 6 με 10 την ημερα...... Και ειναι αριστη πηγη πρωτεινης υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας....) Και το υψηλοτατης βιολογικης αξιας πηγαινε για την πρωτεινη που περιεχει.....δεν πηγαινε για τις βιταμινες, τσαμπα η συζητησει που ανοιξαμε,εξαλου και καθολου να μην ειχε εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου αυτο γιατι τα τρωω καθαρα για την πρωτεινη που περιεχουν.....Με καλυπτει περισσοτερο που τα ασπραδια ειναι απαλαγμενα απο λιπος και χοληστερινη.....Αυτο πολυ απλα...... :01. Wink:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Ας πουμε εγω τρωω 4 αυγα σχεδον καθε μερα,ολοκληρα. Πιστευετε πως υπαρχει κινδυνος για την υγεια μου;;; Θεωρειτε οτι ειναι υπερβολικο;;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^^ Αυτο δεν μπορει να στο πει κανενας,μονο οι εξετασεις αιματος θα στο δειξουν....Προσωπικά ειμαι στα 5 ολοκληρα τη μέρα χωρις πρόβλημα αλλά ειναι τελειως διαφορετικό για τον καθένα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

http://www.logiastarata.gr/2011/11/blog-post_6755.html

----------


## totis

Kαι επειδη πιασαμε το θεμα για την χοληστερινη, η οποια ειναι μυθος οτι βλαπτει τον οργανισμο καλο ειναι οσοι δεν ξερουν να δουνε το βιντεακι που μιλαει ο Χρήστος Ντέλλος, Διευθυντή Καρδιολογικού τμήματος Τζανείου Νοσοκομείου Πειραιά.Δειτε το βιντεο ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφερον μιλαει και για τα αυγα πως επισης ειναι μυθος πως μπορει να βλαψει ο κροκος και πρεπει να τα τρωμε αφοβα........

περισσότερα στο: http://www.in2life.gr/wellbeing/heal...9/article.aspx

----------


## shogun

Εμένα παιδιά όταν τρώω τροφές υψηλές σε χοληστερίνη όπως αυγά ή γαρίδες με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος. Πιστεύω ότι εξαρτάται από το DNA του καθενός πόσο τον πειράζει η διατροφική χοληστερίνη.

----------


## Sage

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση, όχι τόσο σχετική με τα συστατικά του αυγού, αλλά με τη συντήρησή τους.

Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσες ώρες/μέρες διατηρούνται τα βραστά αυγά χωρίς τσόφλι εκτός ψυγείου;
Πρέπει να λείπω αρκετές ώρες από το σπίτι και θέλω να παίρνω βρασμένα και καθαρισμένα τα αυγά σε τάπερ, αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα για να ξέρω και την διάρκειά τους.
Κάποιος που να το έχει δοκιμάσει ή να γνωρίζει γενικότερα θα με βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα;

----------


## NASSER

Αν όχι για μισή ημέρα σε κανονικές θερμοκρασίες δωματίου 18-20 C ίσως μέχρι και 18 ώρες. Επομένως αν τα καθαρίσεις από την προηγούμενη και τα βάλεις στο ψυγείο και μετά το πρωί τα πάρεις μαζί σου στη δουλειά, αρκεί να τα έχεις σε δροσερό μέρος ή σε τσάντα τροφίμων που δεν αφήνει να επηρεαστούν τα τρόφιμα από έξω θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## Tiridus

Mην τρελέστε τόσο με τα αυγά, ο κρόκκος μπορεί να περιέχει λίγο τσιμπημένα νούμρα χοληστερόλης, παρ'ολα αυτά όμως περιέχει και λεκιθίνη η οποία είναι
μια ουσία με ισχυρή αντι-χοληστερολική δράση.
Όπως διάβασα πολύ σωστά απο πάνω απ'τους φίλους μας ο κρόκκος είναι τόσο θρεπτικός που περιέχει μαγνήσιο, νάτριο και κάλιο, βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β (Β1, Β2 και κυρίως Β12), 10% πρωτείνες έναντι 1% υδατανθράκων.
Αφήστε που το ωμό ασπράδι δεν είναι κι απο τις πιο εύπεπτες τροφές, τουλάχιστον για εμένα.
Τα ΜΟΝΑ αυγά τα οποία θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φοβάστε και να αποφεύγετε, είναι αυτά που είναι μέσα σε κέικ και διάφορες άλλες έτοιμες συσκευασίες με επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα τα οποία είναι χιλιοραντισμένα με διάφορες επικύνδυνες ουσίες
που ούτε ο νους μας δεν τα βάζει!!  :02. Chinese:

----------


## zisis.z

Ωραία πατέντα...Θα την δοκιμασω το βραδυ που θα φαω τα 6 αυγα μου.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mikekan

Καλά αυτό με χωριάτικο ελληνικό αυγό δεν παίζει να γίνεται ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

αυτο ήθελα να γράψω και με πρόλαβες!

 Με κανα αυγο απο σουπερ μάρκετ που εχει 15-20 μέρες μετά την παραγωγή σίγουρα θα γίνετε αλλά με φρέσκο αυγό έτσι οπως κολλάει στο τσόφλι ίσως χρειαστείς μερικά bar πίεση!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## zisis.z

Xα χα χα και εγω δυσκολο το βλεπω αλλα υπαρχει ενας καλο κολπακι που κανω και το τσοφλι δεν κολαει σχεδον καθολου και ειναι φρεσκα τα αυγα που περνω.με το που βγουν απο το μηχανημα με τον ατμο που εχω για να βραζω τα αυγα εχω ειδη ετοιμο ενα βαθι μπολακι το οποιο εχω γεμισει με παγωμενο νερο και αν δεν εχω παγωμενο νερο βαζω μεσα αρκετα παγακια και τα αφηνω μεσα κανα 3λεπτο τα αυγα,στην συνεχεια ξεφλουδιζουνε με την μια,αυτα μονο που δεν ξεφλουδιζουνε ευκολα ειναι αυτα που εχουνε ανοιξη και εχουνε παρει νερο μεσα.... :01. Smile:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Xα χα χα και εγω δυσκολο το βλεπω αλλα υπαρχει ενας καλο κολπακι που κανω και το τσοφλι δεν κολαει σχεδον καθολου και ειναι φρεσκα τα αυγα που περνω.*με το που βγουν απο το μηχανημα με τον ατμο που εχω για να βραζω τα αυγα εχω ειδη ετοιμο ενα βαθι μπολακι το οποιο εχω γεμισει με παγωμενο νερο* και αν δεν εχω παγωμενο νερο βαζω μεσα αρκετα παγακια και τα αφηνω μεσα κανα 3λεπτο τα αυγα,στην συνεχεια ξεφλουδιζουνε με την μια,αυτα μονο που δεν ξεφλουδιζουνε ευκολα ειναι αυτα που εχουνε ανοιξη και εχουνε παρει νερο μεσα....



Ισχύει ως ένα βαθμό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zisis.z

> Ωραία πατέντα...Θα την δοκιμασω το βραδυ που θα φαω τα 6 αυγα μου....



0/6 παιδια,αποτυχια,ουτε ενα απο τα 6 που εβρασα δε καταφερα,δεν ξερω ο τυπος πως το καταφερε,μαλλον θελει και καλη τεχνικη.γιατι με που σπας τις ακρες πρεπει να μην ανοιξη η τρυπα και ειναι μικρο το κενο,παντος σ ενα κατι πηγε να γινει,απλα θελει και καλο συγχρονισμο την ωρα που φυσας θελει να κρατας πολυ απαλα το αυγο γιατι αν το κρατας με δυναμη σφιγγει το τσοφλι και δεν αφηνει απο μεσα να βγει.....
Τελικα μουφα τροπος....και φαινοτανε τοσο ευκολος και πρακτικος......Μαλλον ο τυπος πρεπει να τα ειχε κανα μηνα αυτα τα αυγα,η να ειναι ταχυδακτυλουργος .... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fire

Απορια.
Γιατι προτιματε τα αυγα ,απο το κοτοπουλο?
Αφου το κοτοπουλο εχει 26% του βαρους του σε πρωτεινη?
Που σημαινει χοντρικα, πως 100γραμμαρια κοτοπουλου είτε ασπραδιου περιπου ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης παρεχει.


Ο κυριος λογος ειναι οτι το κοτοπουλο εχει τη φασαρια οτι πρεπει να ψηνετε?
Η υπαρχει και αλλος λογος?

----------


## nazgoul

H πρωτείνη του ασπραδιού, απορροφάται γρηγορότερα. 
Επίσης, δεν νομίζω οτι θα άντεχες και πολύ να φας κοτόπουλο, το πρωί με το που ξυπνάς  :01. Razz:

----------


## stef.

ολα χρειαζονται φιλε..

----------


## Feth

> Η υπαρχει και αλλος λογος?


1)Γρηγορος και πρακτικος τροπος να πάρεις πρωτεινη
2)Τρελενομαι για κρόκο
3)Γρήγορη απορροφηση
4)Δεν γινεται να σου πω είναι κρατικο μυστικο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## fire

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Καθως ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης.  

Η καλυτερη στιγμη για καταναλωση τους ειναι μια φορα την ημερα? 
Ειναι πριν η μετα την προπονηση?

----------


## Feth

Οποτε θες τα τρως

----------

